# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Женщины в сознании Кришны

## Хари-канта д.д.

(В тех случаях, когда перевод с английского будет мой, я буду ниже приводить оригинал цитаты на английском)

_Интервью с профессоромО’Конеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом.
18 июня 1976, Торонто_

*Женщина:* Свамиджи, не могли бы вы рассказать немного о положении женщины в вашем движении?
*Прабхупада:* Здесь нет различий между мужчиной и женщиной. Это ясно объяснено в Бхагавад-гите. Мам хи партха вйапашритйа йе пи сйух папа-йонайах стрийо шудрас татха вайшйа (БГ 9.32). Первые из упомянутых, стрийа. Стрийа шудрас татха вайшйас. Эти классы понимаются как менее разумные – женщины, шудры и вайшйи. Но Кришна говорит: «Нет, даже для них это доступно». Потому что на духовной платформе нет таких различий как мужчина, или женщина, или черный, или белый, или большой, или маленький. Нет. Каждый является духовной душой. Пандитах сама-даршинах (БГ 5.18) Видья-виная-сампаннебрахманигавихастинишуничайва шва пакечапандитах (БГ 5.18), тот, кто действительно образован, он сама-даршинам. Он не делает никаких различий. Но настолько, насколько мы отождествляем себя с материальным телом, настолько должны проводиться такие различия для сохранения порядка в обществе.
*Женщина:* Тогда женщина может стать пандитом.
*Прабхупада:* О, да. Те пи йанти парам гатим. Не только стать, она также может достичь совершенства. Здесь нет таких ограничений. Так сказал Кришна.
*Женщина:* У вас есть такие пандиты в Западном движении?
*Прабхупада:* Есть так много западных женщин, девушек в нашем обществе. Они воспевают, танцуют, говорят о сознании Кришны. Конечно, внешне, с телесной точки зрения, присутствуют определенные различия, поэтому мы храним женщин отдельно от мужчин и это все. В остальных случаях права одинаковые.

Interview with Professors O'Connell, Motilal and Shivaram
June 18, 1976, Toronto

Woman: Swamiji, would you say something about the place of women in your movement?
Prabhupäda: There is no distinction between man and woman. That is clearly said in the Bhagavad-gétä. Mäà hi pärthavyapäçritya ye 'pi syuùpäpä-yonayaùstriyoçüdrästathävaiçyäù [Bg. 9.32]. The first is mentioned, striya. Striyaùçüdrästathävaiçyäù. These classes are understood to be less intelligent-woman, çüdra, and the vaiçyas. But Kåñëa says, "No, even for them it is open." Because in the spiritual platform there is no such distinction, man, woman, or black, white, or big or small. No. Everyone is spirit soul. Paëòitäùsama-darçinaù [Bg. 5.18].Vidyä-vinaya-sampannebrähmaëegavihastiniçunicaivaçva-päkecapaëòitäù [Bg. 5.18], one who is actually learned, he is sama-darçinaù. He does not make any distinction. But so far our material body is concerned, there must be some distinction for keeping the society in order.
Woman: The women could become paëòitas, then.
Prabhupäda: Oh, yes. Te 'pi yäntiparäàgatim. Not only come, she can also attain perfection. There is no such restriction. Kåñëa said
Woman: Do you have any paëòitas in the Western movement?
Prabhupäda: There are so many Western woman, girls, in our society. They are chanting, dancing, taking to Kåñëa consciousness. Of course, because superficially, bodily, there is some distinction, so we keep women separately from men, that's all. Otherwise, therightsarethesame.


_Утренняя прогулка, 10 декабря 1975 года, Вриндаван_

*Индиец:* Жена Тилаки рассказала мне, что была очень расстроена. Однажды, когда она пришла повидаться с вами, то услышала от негодяя-йога, находившегося поблизости, что разрешено пить алкогольные напитки и что мужчины и женщины равны в правах. Когда вы отвечали на ее вопрос, то она стала говорить то же, что и тот йог, и вы ответили ей: «Ладно! Если женщина и мужчина имеют равные права, то почему ваш муж не рожает детей? Почему вы не можете обзавестись детьми через утробу вашего мужа?» Женщина очень расстроилась. Она сказала: «Прабхупада иногда говорит такие вещи! Это уж слишком».
*Прабхупада:* Я сказал тогда: «Если у всех равные права, то сделайте вот такую вещь: иногда вы беременеете, а иногда пусть беременеет ваш муж. Тогда это будет равноправие, не так ли?»
*Индиец:* Она рассказывала мне, а я ответил: «Прабхупада иногда говорит такие вещи, что мы все чувствуем себя пристыженными…».
*Прабхупада:* Но говоря о духовном знании, мы не можем пойти на компромиссы. Я говорил в Чикаго то  же самое, что и в Маврикии. Газеты подняли вокруг этого большую шумиху.
*Харикеша:* И телевидение тоже.
*Прабхупада:* Они очень расстроились. И когда я летел, кажется, в Чикаго, у одной из девушек-стюардесс я попросил принести мне стакан «7up». На что она ответила: «У меня нет ключа от бара». Она была так сердита. Однако все штурманы и другие члены экипажа собрались вокруг меня (Смех).
*Харикеша:* Думаю, это была та самая стюардесса, которая прошла в конец салона самолета и спросила нас: «Почему Свамиджи не любит женщин?»
*Прабхупада:* Нет, нет, я не говорил, что не люблю женщин. Я просто не могу признать равноправия полов. Как я могу признать его?! Прежде всего, докажите, что существует ваше равноправие – иногда ваш муж беременеет, а затем вы – и так по очереди… Нет, правда. Я говорю правду: «Если у вас равноправие, пускай тогда ваш муж забеременеет. Устройте это».
*Харикеша:* Этой женщине проповедовала Вишакха. Она сказала: «На самом деле, мы менее умны» (Смех) Это привело к большому скандалу…
*Харикеша:* Знаете, в США сейчас есть женщины-сенаторы. Иногда женщины являются президентами компаний.
*Прабхупада:* Ну, это может быть. Для этого нужно образование. Это другое дело. По природе женское тело отличается от мужского.
*Индиец:* Женщины подчиняются.
*Прабхупада:* Фактически нет. Это еще одна ошибка. У них просто разные занятия. Это как ноги идут, а голова руководит; хотя они выполняют разную работу, и ноги, и голова важны. Но нужна и голова, и ноги. Если у нас будет только голова, а ног не будет, то как же тогда ходить? Но ноги и голова не равны. Для служения целому все должны иметь определенные обязанности. Таково свойство частей целого. Таково настоящее понимание. Самая важная часть тела – голова, но это не значит, что ноги ни к чему. Ноги важны в своей работе, а голова - в своей. Так что нам нужны обе эти части тела, а не сами по себе ноги или голова. Однако когда мы начнем сравнивать, мы можем понять, что голова важнее ноги. Если отрезать ногу, человек может жить и без нее. Однако с отрезанной головой он умрет. Поэтому вывод таков: голова важнее ноги. Но и голова нужна, и ноги. Если вы собираете цветы, красивые цветы, и добавляете к ним зеленые листья, то они становятся от этого красивее. Просто цветок сам по себе не так уж и красив. Если же его украсить зеленой листвой, он становится красивее. Таким образом следует принимать все это. Однако если сравнить цветок и листок, то первый важнее. Но нужны они оба.
_
Письмо ШП Джаяговинде, Лос-Анджелес,
8 февраля 1968 года_
Нам требуется личность, обладающая знанием о Кришне, такова единственная квалификация лектора. Не имеет значения, каков он. [С материальной точки зрения женщина может быть менее разумной, чем мужчина, но в духовном отношении таких различий нет. Потому что с духовной точки зрения каждый является чистой душой. На абсолютном плане нет такой градации: кто-то выше, а кто-то ниже. Если женщина может давать лекции хорошо и по существу, мы должны внимательно слушать ее. Такова наша философия. Но если мужчина может говорить лучше, чем женщина, ему следует отдавать первое предпочтение. Но даже несмотря на то что женщина менее разумна, искренней душе следует давать соответствующий шанс говорить, потому что мы хотим создать очень много проповедников, как мужчин, так и женщин. 

_Ч.Ч., Ади-лила 7.31-32_
*Увидев, что маявади и другие разбегаются кто куда, Господь Чайтанья подумал: Я хотел, чтобы поток любви к Богу унес каждого, но некоторым все же удалось убежать. Поэтому Я придумаю уловку, которая позволит захватить и их.
Комментарий:* Это очень важно. Господь чайтанья Махапрабху хотел придумать способ привлечь к сознанию Кришны майавади ибдругих людей, не испытывающих к нему никакого интереса. Так всегда поступает ачарья. Не следует ожидать, что ачарья, который приходит на землю, чтобы служить Господу, будет действовать по шаблону, ибо его задача – найти новые способы распространения сознания Кришны. Иногда завистники критикуют Движение сознания Кришны за то, что в нем любовь к Богу проповедуют и юноши, и девушки…
Но, поскольку мы готовим к проповеднической деятельности как юношей, так и девушек, наши девушки – не обыкновенные девушки, они практически ни в чем не уступают своим духовным братьям, проповедующим философию сознания Кришны. Поэтому мы даем возможность и юношам и девушкам заниматься абсолютно трансцендентной деятельностью, чтобы распространить Движение сознания Кришны. Тем завистливым глупцам, которые критикуют совместную деятельность юношей и девушек в нашем обществе, придется довольствоваться собственной глупостью, поскольку они не знают, как распространять сознание Кришны, используя все подходящие для этого методы. Их шаблонный подход никогда не поможет им распространить сознание Кришны. Поэтому наша деятельность по милости Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху является совершенной, так как именно Он предложил изобрести способ, который позволил бы привлечь к сознанию Кришны даже тех, кто сторонится Его.

----------


## Сева

То есть получается если женщина чистая преданная то она равна мужчинам чистым преданным, но если женщина имеет материальную обусловленность, то придется ей признать свое подчиненное положение по отношению к мужчине?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Вы сформулировали все это кратко и просто.  :smilies: 
Да.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

_Письмо ШП Хамсадуте, 18 апреля 1970 г._
Нужно научить всех жен наших учеников поклоняться Божествам и хорошо готовить. Также по возможности они должны выходить на санкиртану со своими мужьями и другими преданными.

_Бхактиведанта Ведабэйс, Письмо от секретаря Шрилы Прабхупады и Лидеров ИСККОНа. Письмо Джадурани от 15 декабря 1974, от Парамахамсы._
В отношении домохозяек, которые все время готовят дома, Прабхупада сказал, что будет лучше, если ты сможешь организовать детскую программу, чтобы таким образом женщины могли быть заняты в нашей проповеднической миссии. Это более важно, чем поварить дома. Он был очень настойчив в отношении этого вопроса.

In regards to the household women who are all cooking at home,  Prabhupada said it is better if you can arrange a nursery program so that those women can be engaged in our preaching mission. That is more important work than cooking at home. He was very emphatic about this point.
BhaktivedantaVedabase, Letters fomSrilaPrabhupada’s Secretaries and ISKCON Officers, Letter to Jadurani, 15 December 1974, From Paramahamsa


_Письмо ШП Малати, 25 декабря 1974_
Женщины в нашем движении могут также очень хорошо проповедовать. На самом деле мужчкие и женские тела это просто внешние обозначения. Господь Чайтанья сказал, что будь ли человек брахманом или кем бы он ни был, если он знает науку о Кришне, то он должен быть принят как гуру.

_Letter to Malati, 25 December 1974_
Women in our movement can also preach very nicely. Actually male and female bodies, these are just outward designations. Lord Caitanya said that whether one is brahmana or whatever he may be if he knows the science of Krsna then he is to be accepted as guru.

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады к Шри Говинде д., 06.02.1975г.

«Мой дорогой Шри Говинда дас,
…Относительно обязанностей женщины: если она выходит замуж, то это совсем не означает, что она должна бросить всякое служение в храме или на санкиртане. Однако ей нужно следить, чтобы не пренебрегать домашними обязанностями».

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Мы должны защитить женщин в нашем обществе! :cool:

----------


## Светлана )

Одну из них хотя бы, жену...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Одну из них хотя бы, жену...


К сожалению некоторые жёны и мужья сами дают повод для тонкого секса :doom:

----------


## Светлана )

Да-да!все маньяки думают, что все женщины на улице тоже только об этом и думают! :cool:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ну судя по их одежде - так и есть  :biggrin1:

----------


## Сева

Нет ну что Вы Гокуланатх прабху так клевещите на прекрасных дам?
Разве они хотят секса? нет!

Они просто хотят опустить мужиков на уровень животных, так чтобы мозги вообще выключились и таким образом заставить их себе служить вот и все.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Одежда о многом говорит... 

_«Мой прославленный учитель» Бхуриджана дас
Маяпур 1976, Даршан_
Другая матаджи, Чандравали, которая была одной из старших учениц Прабхупады и пионером проповеди ИСККОНа в Мексико со своим мужем, стала жаловаться.*
Чандравали:* Прабхупада, мы слышали, что в нашей философии мужчина должен смотреть на женщин как на матерей. Но на самом деле мужчины, особенно саньяси, не обращаются с женщинами как с матерьми. Вместо этого они смотрят на них как на майу. Их позиция, не женщин, похожа больше на майу! Это не кажется правильным.
Прабхупада внимательно выслушал ее жалобу. Он мягко улыбнулся и стал отвечать. Его слова, сходящие с его губ, были подобны падению сладких зрелых фруктов, падающих с дерева.
*Прабхупада:* Да, мужчины не рассматривают женщин как матерей. Так же как и женщины не действуют как матери. И не одеваются как матери.
Прабхупада ответил на этот деликатный вопрос с присущей ему прямотой, подтверждая принцип «масло и огонь» в отношениях между мужчиной и женщиной. 

My Glorious Master -
Bhürijana däsa
MGM Mayapur 1976, 
MGM 18-10: Darsana
Another mätäjé, Candraväli, who was one of Prabhupäda’s senior disciples and who had pioneered ISKCON’s preaching in Mexico with her husband, voiced a complaint.
Candraväli: Prabhupäda, we hear that in our philosophy the men should treat the women as mothers. But actually, the men, especially the sannyäsés, don’t treat the women as mothers. Instead they treat them as mäyä. Their attitude, not the women, seems more like mäyä! It doesn’t seem proper.
Prabhupäda heard her complaint carefully. He smiled softly and began to reply. His words dropped from his mouth as if they were sweet ripe fruits falling from a tree.
Prabhupäda: Yes, the men do not treat the women as mothers. Nor do the women act like mothers. Neither do they dress as mothers.
* * *
Prabhupäda answered this delicate question with directness, acknowledging the “butter and fire” nature in the dealings between men and women.

_
Бхактиведанта Свами «В поиске просветления»
Глава 7: Любовь к Богу, Конечная цель_
Это природа женщин одеваться красиво просто чтобы удовлетворить ее мужа. Если ее муж находится вне дома, тогда она не должна одеваться красиво. Женщины одеваются по-разному согласно их положению и просто видя наряд женщины можно сразу же понять кто она. Можно понять по одежде женщины, что она незамужняя девушка, замужняя, вдова или проститутка. Одежда так важна. 

Quest for Enlightenment
Chapter 7.
Love of God, the Ultimate Goal
TQE 7a: The Yoga of Pure Attachment
Therefore it is the nature of a woman to dress nicely just to satisfy her husband. If her husband is not at home, then she should not dress nicely. Women dress differently according to their positions, and by seeing a woman's dress one can immediately understand what she is. One can understand by seeing the dress that she is an unmarried girl, a married girl, a widow, or a prostitute. Dressing is so important.

----------


## Сева

Прабхупада не зря сказал "действуют как матери" бывает "матаджуля" одета вроде как мать но при этом строит глазки и игриво улыбается почти всем прабху.
И перед старшими она заискивает, но с равными себя ведет как если бы она занимала положение не меньше Лакшми деви на Вайкунтхе.

И почему-то сыновьи чувства к ней не возникают.

----------


## Сева

Еще если матаджуля сильно много общается с мужчинами и вообще очень деловая то тоже не похожа она на мать (может это отец какой-то ?)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Справедливости ради следует отметить, что мужчины в нашем обществе тоже далеко не всегда ведут себя по этикету и их нельзя назвать примерными сыновьями, которые видят во всех женщинах кроме своей жены матерей. Иногда можно видеть как прабху разговаривают с матаджи наедине или перешучиваются шуточками, или говорят комплименты не своим женам. А потом удивляются почему эта матаджи начинает смотреть на него как на мужа...

_ШБ 7.12.9_
*«Женщина подобна огню, а мужчина – горшку с маслом. Поэтому мужчине не следует общаться наедине даже с собственной дочерью. Точно так же он должен избегать общения и с другими женщинами. Вступать в разговор с женщиной можно только по какому-то важному делу, а не ради чего-то еще».*
*Комментарий:* «Если горшок масла поставить рядом с огнем, масло непременно растает. Огонь в этом примере символизирует женщину, а горшок с маслом – мужчину. Как бы хорошо мужчина не владел своими чувствами, для него практически невозможно сохранять самообладание в присутствии женщины, даже если это его собственная дочь, мать или сестра. Пусть даже мужчина дал обет отречения от мира, в присутствии женщины его ум все равно приходит в возбуждение. Вот почему в ведическом обществе мужчине и женщине не разрешено свободно общаться друг с другом. Если человек не понимает, насколько важно ограничивать общение между мужчинами и женщинами, он мало чем отличается от животного. Таков смысл данного стиха».


Учение царицы Кунти
10.Признак нищего
После того, как Чайтанья Махапрабху принял отреченный уклад жизни, Он очень строго избегал общения с женщинами. Даже в Его семейной жизни, Он никогда не перекидывался шуточками с женщинами. Он был очень курьезным, но только с мужчинами, не с женщинами. Однажды Он сказал шутливые слова Своей жене Вишнуприе. Когда Шачимата, мама Господа Чайтаньи искала что-то, Он шутливо сказал: «Может быть твоя невестка взяла это». Но на протяжении всей Его жизни это была единственная шутка, которую мы можем найти касательно женщин. Он был очень строгим. После того, как Он принял саньясу, ни одна женщина не могла даже приблизиться к Нему, чтобы предложить свои поклоны; они предлагали свои поклоны с расстояния.

Teachings of Queen Kunté
10. The Property of the Impoverished
After Caitanya Mahäprabhu accepted the renounced order of life, He very strictly avoided association with women. Even in His family life, He never played any jokes with women. He was very humorous, but only with men, not with women. Once He spoke some joking words with His wife, Viñëupriyä. When Çacémätä, Lord Caitanya's mother, was searching for something, He jokingly said, "Maybe your daughter-in-law has taken it." But in His whole life these are the only joking words we find in relation to women. He was very strict. After He accepted sannyäsa, the renounced order, no woman could even come near Him to offer obeisances; rather, they would offer obeisances from a distant place.

----------


## сахасрара дас

> [B]«Женщина подобна огню, а мужчина – горшку с маслом.


насчет масла и огня - гениально  сказано! в  данном  случае  так и есть. но у вайшнавов с  сильным  крпеким  постоянным умом прибывающем в  Кришне вряд ли такое  возможно! уверен -НЕТ.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Невозможно что? Поясните, пожалуйста, - ваше утверждение непонятно.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

_ШБ 7.7.14, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:_

Мужчина не должен оставаться наедине с женщиной, даже если это его мать, сестра или дочь. Однако, хотя в ведических писаниях строго запрещено так поступать, Нарада Муни приютил мать Махараджи Прахлады, и она верой и правдой служила ему. Значит ли это, что Нарада Муни нарушил предписания шастр ? Разумеется, нет. Эти предписания даны для мирских людей, а Нарада Муни выше всего мирского. Нарада Муни — великий святой, всецело пребывающий на духовном уровне. Вот почему он, молодой мужчина, мог приютить молодую женщину и позволить ей служить ему. Подобно этому, Харидас Тхакур глубокой ночью беседовал с блудницей, но ей так и не удалось смутить его ум. Наоборот, по благословению Харидаса Тхакура она сама стала вайшнави, чистой преданной Господа. *Обыкновенные люди не должны подражать таким возвышенным преданным, как Нарада Муни и Харидас Тхакур. Человек должен неукоснительно соблюдать предписания шастр и избегать общения с женщинами. Нельзя подражать Нараде Муни или Харидасу Тхакуру.* Ваишнавера крийа-мудра виджне на буджхайа . Даже очень образованный человек не способен понять поведение вайшнава. У стоп чистого преданного каждый может найти надежное прибежище. В предыдущем стихе ясно сказано: деваршер антике сакуто-бхайа — живя под опекой Нарады Муни, Каядху, мать Махараджи Прахлады, была ограждена от любых опасностей. И сам Нарада Муни, поскольку он находился на духовном уровне, тоже был надежно защищен: хотя рядом с ним жила молодая женщина, ему не грозило пасть жертвой соблазна. Нараде Муни, Харидасу Тхакуру и другим великим ачарьям, уполномоченным проповедовать славу Господа, падение на материальный уровень не грозит. Вот почему в шастрах сказано, что ни в коем случае нельзя считать ачарью обыкновенным человеком (гурушу нара-матих) .

----------


## Dimas

Когда гопи собрались перед Кришной, Он приветствовал их. В то же время, разговаривая с гопи, Кришна старался обескуражить их игрой слов. Кришна непревзойденный мастер слова. Это Он поведал "Бхагавад-гиту". Кришна может говорить о самых высоких предметах: философии, политике, экономике - словом, обо всем. Теперь Он говорил с очень дорогими Ему гопи. Он хотел смутить их игрой слов и сказал так: "О женщины Вриндавана, велико ваше счастье, ибо все вы очень дороги Мне. Я рад, что вы пришли, и надеюсь, что во Вриндаване все благополучно. Теперь скажите, что Я могу для вас сделать? Зачем вы явились сюда среди ночи? Прошу вас, садитесь и скажите, чем Я могу вам служить".
Гопи пришли, чтобы общаться с Кришной: танцевать с Ним, обнимать и целовать Его, - и, когда Кришна обратился к ним так холодно, соблюдая приличия, они были удивлены. Он обращался с ними, как с обычными мирскими женщинами. Улыбаясь, гопи переглядывались и, хотя внимательно слушали речи Кришны, были озадачены. Тогда Кришна стал поучать их: "Дорогие подруги, вы же знаете, что сейчас глубокая ночь и в лесу очень опасно. В такую пору здесь во множестве бродят хищные звери - тигры, медведи, шакалы и волки. Здесь нет места, где бы вам ничто не угрожало. Куда бы вы ни пошли, повсюду рыщут дикие звери в поисках добычи. Думаю, вы подвергаете себя большому риску, оставаясь здесь так поздно ночью. Поэтому прошу вас, немедленно возвращайтесь домой".

Заметив, что гопи продолжают улыбаться, Кришна сказал: "Я восхищен вашей красотой. У каждой из вас такой прекрасный тонкий стан". Все пришедшие гопи были необычайно красивы. Их описывают словом сумадхьяма, поскольку признаком женской красоты считается сумадхьяма, тонкий стан.

Кришна хотел, чтобы гопи поняли, что они еще недостаточно взрослые и не могут отвечать за себя. Им все еще нужна защита. Они поступили не очень разумно, когда пришли среди ночи к Кришне. Кришна также сказал им, что они молоды и Он тоже молод. "Неприлично, когда юноши и девушки остаются ночью наедине". Услышав эти слова, гопи опечалились, и тогда Кришна стал приводить другие доводы: "Дорогие подруги, судя по всему, вы ушли из дому без разрешения старших. Думаю, что ваши матери, отцы, старшие братья и сыновья, не говоря уже о ваших мужьях, очень беспокоятся о вас. Пока вы здесь, они, должно быть, ищут вас повсюду, охваченные тревогой. Поэтому не мешкайте. Возвращайтесь домой и успокойте своих близких".

Гопи, казалось, были немного обескуражены и рассержены неожиданным советом Кришны. Отведя от Него взгляд, они стали любоваться красотой леса. Весь лес был залит ярким лунным светом, ветерок неслышно овевал распустившиеся цветы и шевелил зеленую листву на деревьях. Увидев, что гопи любуются лесом, Кришна сказал: "Видно, вы пришли сюда, чтобы посмотреть на прекрасный лес Вриндавана в ночную пору, но теперь вы достаточно на него нагляделись. Поэтому скорее идите по домам. Я знаю, все вы очень целомудренны. Теперь, когда вы налюбовались красотой вриндаванского леса, прошу, возвращайтесь домой и верно служите своим мужьям. Хотя вы очень молоды, у некоторых из вас, должно быть, уже есть дети. Вы, наверное, оставили своих малышей дома, и они плачут. Прошу вас, немедленно идите домой и накормите детей своим молоком. Я также вижу, что вы очень привязаны ко Мне и, повинуясь этому трансцендентному чувству, пришли сюда, услышав звуки Моей флейты. Ваши чувства любви и привязанности ко Мне вполне естественны, ибо Я - Верховная Личность Бога. Все живые существа - Мои неотъемлемые частицы, и они естественно привязаны ко Мне. Поэтому Я высоко ценю ваши чувства и считаю их достойными похвалы. Но теперь идите по домам. Для целомудренной женщины честное служение мужу - главная религиозная заповедь. Женщина должна быть не только верна и предана своему мужу, но также приветливо относиться к его друзьям, слушаться родителей мужа, любить его младших братьев, и, что самое важное, она должна заботиться о своих детях".

Так Кришна объяснил гопи, каков долг женщины. Он также подчеркнул, что жена обязана служить мужу: "Даже если у него скверный характер, даже если он не очень богат и удачлив, даже если он стар или из-за тяжелой болезни превратился в калеку, - каково бы ни было состояние мужа, женщина не должна разводиться с ним, если хочет после смерти вознестись на высшие планеты. Общество тоже осуждает женщину, которая неверна мужу. Такое поведение закрывает ей доступ на райские планеты, и последствия его весьма плачевны. Замужняя женщина не должна заводить любовника, ибо это запрещено предписаниями Вед. Если вы считаете, что очень привязаны ко Мне, и жаждете общения со Мной, советую вам - не стремитесь общаться со Мной лично. Лучше идите домой и говорите или думайте обо Мне. Все время помня обо Мне и повторяя Мои имена, вы, безусловно, достигнете духовного совершенства. Вам нет необходимости стоять со Мной рядом. Прошу вас, идите домой".

В наставлениях, которые Верховный Господь дал гопи, не было ни тени насмешки. Такие советы должны быть серьезно восприняты всеми добродетельными женщинами. Верховный Господь особенно подчеркивал необходимость целомудрия. Все женщины, которые действительно хотят возвыситься, должны следовать указаниям Господа Кришны. Все живые существа должны отдать свою любовь Кришне. Когда человек обретает любовь к Кришне, он более неподвластен предписаниям Вед. Такого результата достигли гопи, ибо они встретились с Кришной лицом к лицу. Но для обычной женщины это невозможно. К сожалению, иногда шарлатан, исповедующий философию монизма, или единства, беззастенчиво подражает раса-лиле, танцу Кришны с гопи. Он соблазняет простодушных женщин и сбивает их с пути под предлогом духовного самопознания. Чтобы предостеречь нас, Господь Кришна говорит: то, что было возможным для гопи, невозможно для обычных женщин. Хотя женщина способна возвыситься, совершенствуясь в сознании Кришны, она не должна становиться жертвой обманщика, утверждающего, что он - Кришна. Она должна с любовью и преданностью служить Господу, повторяя Его святые имена и медитируя на Него, как советует здесь Сам Кришна. Не нужно следовать за сахаджиями, которые выдают себя за преданных, но относятся ко всему очень легковесно.... 

*А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада - Кришна. Верховная Личность Бога (Источник вечного наслаждения)*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Дима прабху, у вас огромный талант в нахождении цитат! Мы с вами могли бы отлично сработаться. Было бы здорово, если бы вы открыли тему об обязанностях мужа и мужчин в целом, а я бы проповедовала об обязанностях женщин и все было бы славно! А то если я начну проповедовать об обязанностях прабху, то с моей стороны это будет немного нескромно и может создастся впечатление, что я требую от мужчин, чтобы они вели себя соответствующим образом. А если бы это делали вы, это бы производило другое, положительное впечатление и вместе у нас получился бы замечательный результат! Что вы думаете об этом?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Дикша (посвящение)*

_Ч.Ч., Мадхья-лила 24.331, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады_
Следующее предписание по этому поводу дано в *Хари-бхакти-виласе (1.194)*:
Тантрикешу ча мантрешу
Дикшайам йошитам апи
Садхвинам адхикарости
Шудрадинам ча сад-дхийам
*«Шудры и женщины, которые ведут целомудренную жизнь и искренне заинтересованы в постижении Абсолютной Истины, являются квалифицированными для инициации в панчаратрика-мантры».*
...Если человек действительно хочет служить Кришне, то не имеет значения шудра он, вайшья или даже женщина. Если человек искренне жаждет повторять Харе Кришна мантру или дикша-мантру,  он обладает квалификацией быть посвященным согласно процессу панчаратрики. Согласно ведическим принципам, только брахман, который полностью занят в своих профессиональных обязанностях, может быть инициирован. Шудры и женщины не допускаются к ваидика инициации. Если только он не достоин согласно оценке духовного учителя, он не может получить мантру ни по системе панчаратрика-видхи, ни по системе ваидика-видхи. Когда кто-либо достоин получить мантру, он посвящается либо по системе панчаратрика-видхи, либо по системе ваидика-видхи. В любом случае результат одинаков.

_Sri Caitanya-caritämrita Madhya-lila 24.331_
The following injunction is given in the Hari-bhakti-viläsa (1.194):
täntrikeñu ca mantreñu
dékñäyäà yoñitäm api
sädhvénäm adhikäro 'sti
çüdrädénäà ca sad-dhiyäm
"Südras and women who are chaste and sincerely interested in understanding the Absolute Truth are qualified to be initiated with the päncarätrika-mantras."
... If one actually wants to serve Krishna, it doesn't matter whether one is a sudra, vaisya, or even a woman. If one is sincerely eager to chant the Hare Krishna mantra or diksa-mantra, he is qualified to be initiated according to the päncarätrika process. According to Vedic principles, only a brähmana who is fully engaged in his occupational duties can be initiated. Südras and women are not admitted to a vaidika initiation. Unless he is fit according to the estimation of the spiritual master, one cannot accept a mantra from the päncarätrika-vidhi or the vaidika-vidhi. When one is fit to accept the mantra, he is initiated by the päncarätrika-vidhi or the vaidika-vidhi. In any case, the result is the same.

Примечание: Под дикшей вплоть до времен Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура понималась посвящение в гаятри-мантры. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати по сути был родоначальником разделения дикши на две: первую, хари-нама-дикшу или посвящение в воспевание святых имен и мантра-дикшу или посвящение в воспевание гаятри. Поэтому когда в трудах ачарьев говорится о дикше, имеется ввиду посвящение в гаятри-мантры.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Поддержка и одобрение

Вишакха даси:* В 1975 г. на фестивале в Майяпуре мне выпала честь вести съемку Шрилы Прабхупады во время киртанов, утренних прогулок. В этом служении я чувствовала поддержку от Шрилы Прабхупады. Я никогда не ощущала, что он как-то неодобрительно относится к тому, что я делала, скорее наоборот, он одобрял и даже поощрял это. И я приняла это как личное отношение Прабхупады ко всем женщинам в духовной жизни. Было только поощрение, энтузиазм и признательность за наше служение. Благодаря этому лично я чувствовала себя защищенной, и, мне кажется, все женщины в обществе Прабхупады ощущали эту защиту и поддержку.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания, Глава 7, Июль 1974 — Апрель 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)


(На фото: Вишакха записывает ШП в Джуху, Мумбаи, 1974)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Прабхупада в высшей степени прямо, но в то же время сострадательно поставил меня на место

Саудамани даси:* Лекция Прабхупады на Гаура Пурниму в том году проникла мне прямо в сердце. Прабхупада говорил: «Люди пытаются поклоняться Радхе и Кришне... Однажды я шел по Калькутте и увидел в книжной лавке изображение Радхарани на обложке Бхагавад-гиты. Это было не просто изображение Радхарани, на нем Она была изображена очень непристойно, с распущенными волосами и одна, без Кришны». Прабхупада сказал, что Радхарани на самом деле даже не упоминается в Бхагавад-гите. Он продолжал: «Невозможно поклоняться Радхе и Кришне, пока вы не поймете, кто такой Кришна, А если вы хотите поклоняться Кришне, то сначала нужно понять Господа Чайтанью. И не думайте, что вы сможете поклоняться Господу Чайтанье, если до этого не поклонялись Господу Нитьянанде». А потом он сказал: «И не думайте, что вы можете поклоняться Нитьянанде, если не будете следовать по стопам шести Госвами». И он продолжал в том же духе: «И не думайте, что когда-нибудь вы сможете следовать по стопам шести Госвами, если не будете следовать наставлениям духовного учителя».
Я применила это наставление к себе. До этого, написав Прабхупаде письмо, мы получили разрешение пригласить к себе Божества Радхи-Кришны, что и планировали осуществить по приезде в Индию... И вот, сидя в этом зале, я почувствовала, что Прабхупада в высшей степени прямо, но в то же время сострадательно поставил меня на место: «Тебе сначала нужно следовать наставлениям духовного учителя», И я испытала огромный восторг, потому что это значило, что у меня действительно есть свое место в Движении Прабхупады.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания, Глава 7, Июль 1974 — Апрель 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Прабхупада в высшей степени прямо, но в то же время сострадательно поставил меня на место
> 
> Саудамани даси:* Лекция Прабхупады на Гаура Пурниму в том году проникла мне прямо в сердце. Прабхупада говорил: «Люди пытаются поклоняться Радхе и Кришне... Однажды я шел по Калькутте и увидел в книжной лавке изображение Радхарани на обложке Бхагавад-гиты. Это было не просто изображение Радхарани, на нем Она была изображена очень непристойно, с распущенными волосами и одна, без Кришны». Прабхупада сказал, что Радхарани на самом деле даже не упоминается в Бхагавад-гите. Он продолжал: «Невозможно поклоняться Радхе и Кришне, пока вы не поймете, кто такой Кришна, А если вы хотите поклоняться Кришне, то сначала нужно понять Господа Чайтанью. И не думайте, что вы сможете поклоняться Господу Чайтанье, если до этого не поклонялись Господу Нитьянанде». А потом он сказал: «И не думайте, что вы можете поклоняться Нитьянанде, если не будете следовать по стопам шести Госвами». И он продолжал в том же духе: «И не думайте, что когда-нибудь вы сможете следовать по стопам шести Госвами, если не будете следовать наставлениям духовного учителя».
> Я применила это наставление к себе. До этого, написав Прабхупаде письмо, мы получили разрешение пригласить к себе Божества Радхи-Кришны, что и планировали осуществить по приезде в Индию... И вот, сидя в этом зале, я почувствовала, что Прабхупада в высшей степени прямо, но в то же время сострадательно поставил меня на место: «Тебе сначала нужно следовать наставлениям духовного учителя», И я испытала огромный восторг, потому что это значило, что у меня действительно есть свое место в Движении Прабхупады.


Джай! Это вдохновляет, размещу эту историю также в "Нектаринках"  :namaste:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Когда Джагаддхатри-деви даси получала от Прабхупады наставления о чтении гаятри-мантры, она спросила его, в какое время следует повторять мантру. Прабхупада ответил: «Утром, в полдень и вечером». Затем она спросила: «Шрила Прабхупада, как я смогу помнить вас и хранить преданность вам в течение всей своей жизни?» Улыбнувшись, Прабхупада ответил, что если она будет повторять шестнадцать кругов каждый день и следовать четырем принципам, то она будет помнить его и оставаться преданной ему.
 Помолчав несколько мгновений, Прабхупада добавил: «Не забывай кормить меня».

(Раначора дас, Умапати дас, Дхагаддхатри-деви даси, интервью)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Одежда и внешний вид*

"Во время поклонения Божествам и приготовления прасада, женщины должны быть одеты в сари, покрывая при этом волосы. Они не должны использовать парфюмерию, нужно разделять свои волосы посередине и завязывать их в узел". (Панчаратра-прадипа (ИСККОН Джи-би-Си Пресс), Вайшнавская одежда)

_Шримад Бхагаватам, 6.18.50:_
Тебе не следует выходить из дома, не сполоснув после еды рта, рук и стоп. Кроме того, тебе не следует покидать жилище вечером, с распущенными волосами или без подобающих украшений, а также в легкомысленном настроении и в одежде, недостаточно покрывающей тело.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: "Кашьяпа Муни запретил своей жене появляться на улице без пристойной одежды и украшений. Он никогда не позволил бы ей щеголять в модных в наши дни мини-юбках. В соответствии с принципами восточной культуры, перед выходом в город женщина должна полностью покрыть свое тело одеждами, чтобы ни один мужчина не смог разглядеть ее внешности. *Эти правила необходимы для очищения.* Вставая на путь сознания Кришны, человек полностью очищается и всегда остается свободным от скверны материального мира".

_Бхактиведанта Свами «В поисках просветления»
Глава 7: Любовь к Богу, Конечная цель:_
"Это природа женщин одеваться красиво просто чтобы удовлетворить ее мужа. Если ее муж находится вне дома, тогда она не должна одеваться красиво. Женщины одеваются по-разному согласно их положению и просто видя наряд женщины можно сразу же понять кто она. Можно понять по одежде женщины, что она незамужняя девушка, замужняя, вдова или проститутка. Одежда так важна".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Замечательная картина

Расагья даси:* Я помню установку Божеств... Они еще не были на алтаре, а стояли на полу с повязками на глазах. Прабхупада стоял с поднятыми вверх руками. Казалось, что он зовет Кришну явиться и войти в Божества. Он что-то говорил при этом, но я не слышала слов, видела только, что сверху лился удивительный свет. Это была замечательная картина. 
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 8. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Если вы будете здесь стоять, то только вы будете видеть, как Шрила Прабхупада проводит арати. Но если вы позволите мне стать здесь, то это увидит весь мир*

*Трипурари Свами:* Когда открыли занавес, я был прямо перед алтарем Кришны-Баларамы. Меня переполняло блаженство, когда я думал о триумфе Прабхупады. По моим щекам ручьями текли слезы, и я просто хотел стоять и смотреть на Прабхупаду в момент его славы.

*Вишакха даси:* Мне необходимо было сфотографировать Прабхупаду в момент арати. Между мной и Шрилой Прабхупадой стоял всего лишь один человек, и это был Трипурари Свами. И я что только ни делала: ставила свою камеру перед ним, стучала ему по плечу, но он был просто полностью сосредоточен на том, как Прабхупада проводит арати.

*Трипурари Свами:* Вишакха хотела, чтобы я отошел, я заслонял ей вид. И она стучала мне по плечу, что обычно женщины в ИСККОН себе не позволяли: я был санньяси, к тому же, новоиспеченным санньяси. Я слышал ее, но не слушался.

*Вишакха даси:* Трипурари Свами просто игнорировал меня. Я немного отчаялась и очень громко произнесла прямо ему на ухо, перекрикавая киртан: «Если вы будете здесь стоять, то только вы будете видеть, как Шрила Прабхупада проводит арати. Но если вы позволите мне стать здесь, то это увидит весь мир»,

*Трипурари Свами:* Вишакха меня убедила. Я отошел, а она сделала очень знаменитую фотографию. Под конец арати был момент, когда Прабхупада предлагает Кришне-Балараме павлинье опахало. И, когда он повернулся, чтобы предложить его преданным, улыбка на его лице просто невероятная. Он установил Кришну и Балараму во Вриндаване и сиял, как будто покорил всю землю.

(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 8. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Во время посвящения в гаятри-мантры

Расагья даси:* Я была в списке тех, кто должен был получить вторую инициацию во Вриндаване. Первую инициацию мы получали в Лос-Анджелесе, Шрила Прабхупада тогда не смог приехать, и посвящение нам дали от его имени старшие ученики. Но второе посвящение мы получали лично от Шрилы Прабхупады, и это было очень захватывающе. Сначала была церемония, потом мы выстроились в очередь под его комнатой и заходили по одному, чтобы получить гаятри-мантру. У меня тогда было не так много денег, поэтому я пошла и купила большую папайю, при этом подумав: «Подарю Прабхупаде фрукт, который он сможет съесть на завтрак». Я вошла и сказала: «Джая Шрила Прабхупада!» Он сидел в это время за столом, его нога была согнута в колене. Он похлопал по полу перед собой, как будто подзывая: «Иди-ка сюда». И я подбежала и села рядом. Я очень волновалась, но все же я хотела, чтобы мое произношение санскрита было правильным. Джаядвайта прабху как-то сказал мне, что у меня было очень правильное произношение санскрита, скорей всего, из-за моего немецкого происхождения, и я этим немножко гордилась. Прабхупада называл слова, одно за другим, а я повторяла и думала о том, чтобы лучше их произносить. Я чувствовала себя гордой и глупой одновременно. Потом Прабхупада спросил: «А ты знаешь, как отсчитывать?» Я ответила: «Да, я уже несколько лет наблюдаю, как преданные повторяют гаятри». Я подумала: «Господи, ведь я должна задать какой-то разумный вопрос», — но, разумеется, не могла ни о чем думать, так как была просто ошеломлена. Я поклонилась и вышла
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 8, Апрель 1975 — Май 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Громкая джапа*

*Венугопала дас:* На утренних прогулках Прабхупада повторял джапу, а мы вторили ему в унисон. Временами Прабхупада останавливался, что-то говорил, объяснял философский момент и шел дальше, повторяя джапу. Среди нас была матаджи по имени Рамания, которая повторяла очень громко. Из-за этого иногда невозможно было услышать, что говорит Прабхупада, слышать его слова могли только те, кто шел рядом с ним. И вот идет Рамания, очень громко повторяя джапу, а в атмосфере ощущается негодование преданных: «Убавь громкость, пожалуйста!» А Прабхупада вдруг говорит по этому поводу: «Хорошо повторяет. Прекрасное воспевание». Это поставило нас на место.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 8, Апрель 1975 — Май 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Трансцендентное присутствие

Расам андини даси:* Храм был битком набит людьми, и я через дверь заглянула на ягью. Я хотела увидеть Прабхупаду. Мне хотелось знать, был ли он как Иисус, сможет ли он спасти меня от рождения и смерти. Я стала у стены в коридоре, и, как только наступил благоприятный момент, когда он проходил мимо, я шагнула вперед и слегка преградила ему путь. Тут я увидела, что Прабхупада был ниже меня ростом. Но все материальные оценки были уже не к месту: я видела, что этот человек весь сиял, его кожа была похожа на бархат, а глаза были как глубокие озера темной воды. Прабхупада остановился, он хотел уделить мне внимание и выслушать мой вопрос. Он сказал: «Хм?» — очень глубоко и мягко. Но само его присутствие сделало мои вопросы неуместными. Он был самой трансцендентной личностью, которую мне только довелось встречать. Поэтому я просто поклонилась и уступила ему дорогу.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 8, Апрель 1975 — Май 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Даже мимолетное общение...

Рачитамбара даси:* Впервые я увидел Шрилу Прабхупаду в аэропорту Лос-Анджелеса. Нас прибыло туда человек двести, мы пели громкий киртан и каждый стремился протиснуться вперед. Перед коридором было пространство, из которого выходили пассажиры. Я стояла сзади и могла видеть только макушки выходящих людей, и то лишь самых высоких. Вот проплыла ковбойская шляпа, вот форменная фуражка... Киртан нарастал; и я почувствовала, что сзади еще кто-то напирает. Я обернулась и увидела за мной двух молодых бизнесменов в костюмах и с дипломатами. Они вытягивали шеи, чтобы
посмотреть, кого это мы встречаем. И вот впереди показалась данда, и мы поняли: «Это, должно быть, Прабхупада». Он вышел, мы псе поклонились. Это было потрясающее ощущение — словно гигантская волна проносится сквозь вас, через все ваше существо и выходит наружу. Я, начинающая преданная, плакала не переставая. А когда я повернулась, чтобы идти за Шрилой Прабхупадой, я увидела лица тех двух бизнесменов. У них по щекам тоже катились слезы. Волнующий факт: даже мимолетное общение с Шрилой Прабхупадой оставляло след в сердцах людей..
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Такие постановки очень важны в проповеднической деятельности

Чайтанья даси:* В Лос-Анджелес приехала труппа танцоров театра «Вайкунтха-плейере». Они попросили меня составить музыкальный аккомпанемент к их коронному номеру: «Убийство Праламбасуры» (Праламбасура — демон в образе пастушка). Вначале спектакль показали Шриле Прабхупаде. С ним был его слуга и еще один преданный. Текст был взят из книги «Кришна». Я сидела у лотосных стоп Прабхупады, распевая разные бхаджаны в качестве аккомпанемента к танцу, Бремя от времени я поглядывала на него, чтобы узнать его реакцию. В момент, когда Господь Баларама убил Праламбасуру, ударив его Своим кулаком, я взглянула на Шрилу Прабхупаду и увидела, что он смотрит спектакль с открытым ртом, а его глаза широко раскрыты. Он был полностью поглощен повествованием, принимая его по-детски искренне и непосредственно. Потом он стал весело смеяться, Прабхупада высоко оценил спектакль и сказал, что такие постановки очень важны в проповеднической деятельности.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Ты хорошо делаешь уборку

Наратаки даси:* Однажды Прабхупада наблюдал, как я убираю в его комнате. Я все снимала со стола, протирала стол, затем протирала каждый предмет и клала его на то же самое место, откуда взяла. Прабхупаде это очень нравилось. Он сказал: «Ты хорошо делаешь уборку, кладешь вещи на их прежние места».
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*"Охрана" Шрилы Прабхупады

Рачитамбара даси:* Я жила в Лос-Анджелесском храме в 1973-1976 гг. Когда приезжал Шрила Прабхупада, я вставала очень рано — иногда в час, иногда в половине второго ночи и направлялась в переулок, который находился с задней стороны храма. Ночью было темно и страшно, но я все равно шла туда, потому что оттуда можно было наблюдать за окнам комнаты Шрилы Прабхупады. Как бы рано я ни пришла на свой пост, он уже бодрствовал. Было лето, и окна были открыты. Иногда до меня доносилось его тихое повторение джапы, иногда я слышала, как Прабхупада переводит. Стоя внизу, я тихонечко повторяла джапу, представляя себе, что охраняю Шрилу Прабхупаду. Это был темный переулок, в окне был виден силуэт Прабхупады, и я боялась, чтобы к нему не забрался какой-нибудь злоумышленник. Это были времена покушений на Джона Кеннеди и Мартина Лютера Кинга, и я стояла там, повторяя мантру и охраняя покой Прабхупады. Так, во всяком случае, я рассуждала. Мне нравились эти ранние бдения, было ощущение, что я провожу это время рядом с Прабхупадой.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Некоторые из моих друзей попросили меня...

Говинда даси:* В очередной приезд Шрилы Прабхупады в Америку мы изъявили желание выучить бенгали и санскрит. Тогда еще не были изданы на английском языке Гита и Чайтанья-чаритамрита. Были только три тома Шримад- Бхагаватам.
У Прабхупады была толстая Чайтанья-чаритамрита, которая была всегда открыта но утрам, когда я прибирала в его комнате. Она вся словно светилась. Я аккуратно смахивала с нее пыль, и мечтала научиться читать ее. Прабхупада видел мой интерес к Чайтанья-чаритамрите и научил меня одному стиху из нее: шри-кришна-чайтанья-нитйананда саходитау, гаудо-дайе пушпавантау читрау сандау тамо-нудау. Смысл этого стиха состоит в следующем: обычно солнце и Луна не восходят в одно и то же время. Но в данном случае и Солнце и Луна взошли на горизонте Гауды — это были Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитьянанда, подобные солнцу и Луне, рассеивающие мрак мира. Каждый день Прабхупада спрашивал: «Говинда даси, ты помнишь этот стих?» Я цитировала стих, и его это искренне радовало. Гоурасундар приобрел в индийском магазине в Нью-Йорке Чайтанья-чаритамриту в переводе какого-то индийца. Это было единственное англоязычное издание Чайтанья-чаритамриты до Прабхупады — семь тоненьких книжек. Это был добротный перевод на английский какого-то ученого. В перерывах между служением я сидела и читала эти книги, и Прабхупада видел, что они нравятся нам. Поэтому он решил взяться за перевод Чайтанья-чаритамриты. Гоурасундар специально выучил бенгальский язык, чтобы делать транслитерацию. Он каждый день давал мне кассету, и я набирала ее в текстовом виде. Если вы посмотрите на введение к Чайтанья-чаритамрите, вы прочтете: «Некоторые из моих друзей попросили меня...» Прабхупада написал это, имея в виду нас...
Мы каждый день приходили в комнату Прабхупады в определенное время изучать бенгали и санскрит. Однажды мы сидели за кухонным столиком и писали буквы санскритского алфавита деванагари. Прабхупада пришел в комнату и несколько минут смотрел нам через плечо, наблюдая за нашей работой, а затем сказал: «Кришне не нужно наше служение, ему нужна лишь наша любовь. Ему лишь хочется видеть, как мы пытаемся служить Ему. Учитель радуется, наблюдая за тем, как ученик выводит каракули. Кришна не нуждается ни в чем от нас, но Он желает нашей любви. Он хочет видеть, что мы пытаемся полюбить Его».
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Она держится на духовной энергии*

(Во время марафона по изданию Чайтанья-чаритамриты...)
*Рагатмика даси:* Я очень быстро печатала. Издатели постарались собрать всех бывших наборщиков и занять их в производстве книг Прабхупады, поэтому они вызвали меня из Нового Вриндавана в Лос-Анджелес. Это было мое самое нектарное служение. Рамешвара установил систему бытовой поддержки преданных, занятых в производстве. Определенная семья брала на себя заботы о поддержании какого-то преданного — его питании, стирке вещей. Чтобы наборные машины не простаивали, мы работали даже в ночные смены. В процессе работы, набирая текст, я наслаждалась нектаром Чайтанья-чаритамриты, играми и любовными отношениями между Господом Чайтаньей и преданными. Я обнаружила, что превзошла самую себя, набирая с огромной скоростью круглые сутки. Я останавливалась только затем, чтобы повторить круги, поесть и немного поспать. Однажды на утренней прогулке Радха-Валлабха сказал обо мне Прабхупаде: «Прабхупада, есть одна матаджи, которая практически не ест и не спит, Она печатает день и ночь». И Прабхупада сказал: «Она держится на духовной энергии».
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Прекрасные времена

Расагья даси:* Нашу жизнь делал прекрасной наш искренний энтузиазм. Преданные приходили на программы воодушевленные, сияющие, с прекрасными свежими тилаками. Присутствие Прабхупады было таким могущественным, что оно преображало нас физически, не только духовно. Когда я смотрю на фотографии из журналов «Обратно к Богу» того времени, все выглядят прекрасными. То было уникальное время — жизнь в храмах била ключом. Все хотели служить, служение считалось привилегией. Даже в четыре часа дня на подношение Божествам в храме были пироги, торты, печенье и мороженое. За 10 мин до подношения приезжало минимум 15 матаджи из разных частей города, чтобы предложить Божествам свои кушанья. Это напоминало истории из книги «Кришна». Сегодня, спустя много лет, я думаю, что в мире есть гуру, в каком-то смысле более знаменитые, чем Прабхупада, потому что они направляли людей к себе, тогда как Прабхупада направлял нас к Кришне.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Каждый из вас может быть с Кришной

Каумудаки даси:* Шрила Прабхупада давал удивительные лекции. Одну я запомнила. Прабхупада сказал: «Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите, что из тысяч людей лишь один стремится к самоосознанию. «Из многих тысяч самоосознавших людей, лишь один знает Меня воистину». Вся алтарная была заполнена до предела, даже балконы. Прабхупада окинул всех взглядом и спросил: «Итак, значит ли это, что лишь некоторые из вас станут сознающими Кришну и будут с Кришной?» «Нет, — ответил он сам себе. — Каждый из вас может быть с Кришной. Каждый из вас может воистину познать Кришну. Вы пришли к Кришне после нескольких жизней, проведенных в духовном поиске». Дальше Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что, когда мы приходим в сознание Кришны, мы начинаем с того уровня, до которого дошли в нашей прошлой жизни. Кому-то самые простые вещи даются очень тяжело даже по прошествии лет, а кто-то очень быстро становится серьезным проповедником или обретает глубокий духовный опыт. Шрила Прабхупада объяснял: причина этому — наше продвижение в прошлых жизнях. Но он также обнадежил нас, сказав: «Каждый из вас может быть с Кришной».
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Прабхупада полностью вник в вопрос несмотря на занятость

Вишакха даси:* Я написала статью для журнала «Обратно к Богу», изложив простым языком идею, что мы — не тело. К ней я нарисовала иллюстрацию, на которой я фактически расчленила человеческое тело на разные части — голову, грудь, ноги, руки — и попыталась указать, что мы не являемся этими частями. Редакторы хорошо отозвались о тексте, но усомнились в иллюстрации, сказав, что она слишком анатомическая. Однако они предложили мне спросить мнение Шрилы Прабхупады, воспользовавшись тем, что он как раз был в Лос-Анджелесе. Я пошла в комнату Прабхупады с макетом иллюстрированной статьи и объяснила ему содержание. Конечно же, ни я, ни редактор не подумали в этот момент, что у Прабхупады тысячи учеников, десятки храмов по всему миру и столько забот и ответственности. Однако он уделил все свое внимание своей незначительной ученице и ее статье на трех страницах. Он говорил со мной так, словно в те минуты ничего, кроме этой статьи, не существовало. Он полностью вник в мой вопрос и не торопился с ответом. Он внимательно разглядывал иллюстрации и обдумывал их. Вдумчивость Прабхупады стала для меня серьезным уроком в отношении принятия решений в сознании Кришны.
Статья была опубликована, мою иллюстрацию с частями тела использовать не стали, но вместо нее поставили рисунок одного из преданных.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Жест любящего отца

Манджуали даси:* В октября 1972 г. я вышла замуж за Джаятиртху. Это было в Новой Двараке, и, кроме нас, сочетались браком еще три пары. Мы пригласили Прабхупаду на свадебную церемонию. Ему в тот день нездоровилось, и он не пришел, но попросил принести ему прасад. Мы отпраздновали свадьбу, а затем вместе с Джаятиртхой пошли к Шриле Прабхупаде. Я пришла в своем свадебном сари, с гопи-дотами, — словом, во всей красе. Помню, как раз в то время Прабхупада нередко упоминал в своих лекциях, что красивая жена — это враг мужа.
Итак, я несла поднос с прасадом, а Прабхупада сидел в своем кресле в саду. Он посмотрел на меня и сказал: «Она прекрасна», — и подмигнул. Я подумала: «Неужели я стала врагом?» Я, конечно же, не сказала этого вслух. Затем Прабхупада стал пробовать Прасад. Он отпил немного миндального напитка из своего серебряного бокала, — я до сих пор помню, как при этом его мизинец был аристократично отведен в сторону. Он посмотрел на поднос и сказал: «О, так она еще и умеет готовить!» И он одобрительно покачал головой. Это был дружеский жест любящего отца.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Быть близкой к Прабхупаде

Манджуали даси:* Мы одели и украсили Божества, воскурили ладан и мирру. Включилась запись молитвы «Говинда», открылась дверь, и Прабхупада, словно лебедь, царственно вошел в алтарную. Это было незабываемое ощущение — проводить пуджу в присутствии Прабхупады.
Я была влюблена в этот процесс — в одевание Божеств, в любой аспект поклонения Им. Однажды Прабхупада долго стоял перед Божествами и внимательно смотрел на Них, а через некоторое время меня вызвали к нему. Это было впервые, и я подумала: «О Боже, что же я не так сделала?» Я сняла фартук и направилась наверх. Прабхупада сидел на асане. В лучах рассеянного солнечного света он казался золотым. Когда я вошла, он улыбался. Шрутакирти спросил меня: «Это вы одевали Божества?» Я кивнула. «Кришна очень красив. Спасибо тебе большое», — сказал Прабхупада. Я смутилась: «Спасибо вам, Шрила Прабхупада, потому что Кришны не было бы здесь без вас», А он повторил: «Спасибо тебе большое! Ты хорошо выполняешь служение». Он дал мне замечательное наставление: «Всегда служи Кришне, и твоя жизнь станет совершенной, и следующая жизнь будет совершенной, потому что ты вернешься к Богу». Затем он попросил Шрутакирти подать его кошелек. Он достал двадцатидолларовую банкноту, которая по тем временам представляла крупную сумму, и протянул ее мне: «Это на поклонение Божествам». Я сказала: «О, мы купим новые одежды для Них», — и он одобрил это: «Хорошо, очень хорошо! Продолжай в том же духе. У тебя очень хорошо получается». Я поблагодарила его за возможность выполнять это служение. Я порой сокрушалась о том, что никогда не имела возможности лично послужить Шриле Прабхупаде, так как не входила в его близкое окружение. Но это, в сущности, было не так, потому что главным было не физическое нахождение рядом с ним. Быть близким к Прабхупаде означало старательно выполнять свое служение, и Прабхупада находил способы дать нам свое общение. Этот короткий диалог с Прабхупадой — один из даров, который он преподнес мне.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Наставление

Вишакха даси:* Ядубара снимал, как Прабхупада повторяет джапу в своей комнате, а я делала снимки того, как Прабхупада ходит взад и вперед. У Ядубары закончилась пленка, он вышел перезарядить камеру, а я осталась с Прабхупадой. В определенный момент Шрила Прабхупада перестал ходить, остановился перед большим портретом Джаганнатхи даса Бабаджи Махараджа и сказал мне: «Такой пожилой человек, а все равно повторял джапу». Я не знала, что ответить. Но, обдумывая это, я поняла, что это было наставлением Прабхупады: мы должны продолжать повторять Святое Имя и не останавливать этот процесс из-за старости или других физических причин. Напротив, нужно научиться наслаждаться Святым Именем и принимать у него прибежище, понимая, что это наша связь с Кришной.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Программа для родителей преданных "Друзья Кришны"

Роза Форкаш:* Я пришла в храм послушать человека, который основал это Движение, увидеть того, кто захватил мою дочь. Она еще тогда не была Лилой-шакти, у нее было мирское имя. Когда мы с мужем вошли в храм, лучи солнца падали через окно на этого человека. От этого он казался сияющим. Мое первое впечатление было таким: его манеры, его поведение таили в себе львиную силу. В то же время он источал доброту, и я это почувствовала. Заметьте, тогда я еще не была верующей. Он казался очень большим. Я была удивлена, когда после того, как он встал, я увидела, что он невысок. Я не помню, о чем он говорил, Меня полностью занимало созерцание его внешнего облика. Он закончил свою речь, и спросил, есть ли вопросы. Разумеется, моя рука поднялась вверх: «Да, у меня есть вопрос. Если, как вы говорите, это Движение настолько необходимо обществу, почему оно пришло к нам так поздно?» Я имела в виду: «Моя дочь в Иллинойсе успела превратиться в хиппи, взяться за наркотики. Почему вас так долго не было, если это так важно?» И он сказал: «Это очень хороший вопрос. Движение не опоздало. Вы опоздали». Преданные принялись рукоплескать, радуясь такому ответу.
А он повернулся к ним и сказал: «И вы все опоздали!» Преданные притихли. Все надеялись, что беседа на эту тему продолжится, но он продолжал лекцию. Однако я решительно хотела с ним встретиться еще раз.
Я действительно пришла в следующий его приезд и попросила принять меня. Я была с мужем. Он спросил моего мужа, чем тот занимается, и Сэм сказал, что держит антикварный магазин в Санта-Барбаре. Я помню, Прабхупада сказал: «Это очень интересно». Он очень тепло с нами общался. Мы провели с ним целых полчаса. Б это время ему принесли Прасад, и он предложил его нам. Он был очень рад встретить таких понимающих родителей. Он спросил меня о других наших детях, и я сказала, что у нас двое сыновей, и рассказала, как они относятся к выбору сестры. Он с глубоким вниманием выслушал все, что я ему говорила. Хотя я пришла задавать ему вопросы, большей частью спрашивал он. Увы, я не помню всей беседы с ним. В следующем году мне будет 87 лет. В третий раз я встретила Прабхупаду, когда уже руководила программой «Друзья Кришны» — я писала письма родителям преданных. И Прабхупада сказал: «Миссис Форкаш, вы делаете очень хорошую работу, очень нужную». Он спросил, повторяю ли я мантру, и я ответила утвердительно. Он сказал: «Знаете, вам нужно носить тилаку». Я спросила, что это такое, и он позвал девушек и попросил их нанести мне тилаку. Могу поклясться всем на свете, на следующий день, когда я стерла тилаку, след от нее остался. Я отправилась к дерматологу и попросила его убрать, но врач не смог это сделать, и след от тилаки есть до сих пор. Разве это не чудо?
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Это хорошо, что она всегда занята

Рукмини даси:* Однажды в Лос-Анджелесе мы с Барадраджем направились в комнату к Прабхупаде. Я замешкалась, и Барадрадж зашел немного раньше меня. Прабхупада спросил его: «А где Рукмини?» Барадрадж ответил: «Она, как всегда, чем-то занята». Затем я вошла, и Прабхупада, увидев меня, сказал: «Она всегда занята, занята, занята. Это хорошо! В противном случае Майя может сказать: «Идем, поиграем со мной», — и он вытянул свои руки, словно хотел кого-то поймать.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Твоя страховка - сознание Кришны

Чинмайи даси:* В день моего посвящения Шрила Прабхупада был в приподнятом настроении. Он много шутил. Там был один юноша по имени Асуракуланаша. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Ты знаешь значение своего имени?» И тот сказал: «Убийца потомков демонов». Прабхупада спросил: «А ты знаешь, кто такие демоны?» Асуракул анаша ответил вопросом: «Это карми?», — и все засмеялись. Шрила Прабхупада поднял брови и, окинув комнату взглядом, сказал: «Демоны — это ученые». Когда он сказал это> Сварупа Дамодара, наш доктор наук, попытался возразить: «Но, Шрила Прабхупада...» — и Прабхупада рассмеялся и сказал: «Нет-нет, не ты», Затем Шрила Прабхупада обратился ко мне: «Назови четыре принципа, и сколько кругов ты обязуешься повторять каждый день» , — и я ответила. Затем он вдруг спросил: «Ты застрахована?» Я подумала, что он имеет в виду: уверена ли я в своих обетах, — и ответила: «Да, Шрила Прабхупада». А он сказал: «Я спросил тебя, есть ли у тебя страховка на родинку на лице», — у меня действительно была родинка. И он рассказал историю: «Была одна кинозвезда, у которой на щеке была родинка, так она застраховала ее на крупную сумму». Сказав это, он рассмеялся, и все принялись хохотать — и Сварупа Дамодара, и все санньяси. А я так смутилась, что не могла даже понять, о чем он говорил. И затем Прабхупада сказал: «Твоя страховка — сознание Кришны. Тебя зовут Чинмайи-деви, духовная энергия».
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Встреча великих личностей

Нанди даси:* Преданные припарковались на одной из улиц по пути следования колесницы, Шрила Прабхупада вышел из машины пошел навстречу Ратха-ятре. Мне показалось, что расстояние было довольно большим. Прабхупада приближался к колеснице, и мне выпала удача наблюдать встречу великих личностей — Шрилы Прабхупады и Господа Джаганнатхи. Неожиданно в моем сознании преданные растворились, звук киртана ушея куда-то вдаль, а я словно в смотровое отверстие наблюдала, как Шрила Прабхупада и Господь Джаганнатха встречают друг друга. Я была незначительной в этом взаимообмене, — просто муравьем, получившим возможность увидеть это. Это было глубже любых других эмоций, которые я когда-либо испытывала. Это было запредельно материальному миру.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Вечно идти рядом с Прабхупадой

Каулини даси:* Во время парада я заняла место возле самого колеса, рядом с Прабхупадой, и у меня на плечах сидел сын. Я помню, как я шла на протяжение всей процессии, не отходя от колеса» и Прабхупада время от времени смотрел на нас в знак признательности за наше участие и улыбался мне и моему сыну, который танцевал прямо у меня на шее. Прабхупада действительно был счастлив. Затем несколько раз он бросал на нас цветы, и мы ловили их. Я думала: «Я рядом с Прабхупадой. Он на колеснице, а я на земле», — и я почувствовала, что он давал мне силы, позволяющие вечно идти в этом параде. Прабхупада выглядел бодрым и счастливым, он был доволен праздником.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Проповедь журналистке

Равиндра Сварупа дас:* На следующий день после Ратха-ятры одна журналистка брала у Прабхупады интервью. Она с некоторой иронией спрашивала: «Преданные рассказали мне, что во время парада над вами летали невидимые существа и сыпали цветы. Вы их видели, а мы нет. Правда ли это?». Я подумал: «Какой идиот сказал такое репортеру?» Прабхупада ответил: «Да, правда». Он добавил: «Вы не можете их видеть, потому что завидуете духовному учителю». Она никак не прореагировала на его слова. Статья в журнале «Сандей», при всей враждебности репортера, оказалась достаточно объемной и совсем не плохой.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*"Поместье Фишера"

Амбариша дас:* Мы провели несколько программ в Университете Мичигана. Я был водителем Прабхупады, и на одну из встреч решил подвезти его прямо к дверям аудитории. Мне пришлось проехать прямо через кустарник по газону. Сидящий сзади Брахмананда сказал: «Ты сделал так, просто потому что ты Форд?». Я ответил: «Нет, не поэтому, а потому что в машине сидит Прабхупада». Слушая наш разговор, Прабхупада смеялся. В Университете Мичигана мы провели несколько удачных программ.
В то время мы готовились к покупке нового храма. Говардхан прабху объехал весь город в поисках здания и нашел то, что сейчас называется Культурный Центр Бхактиведанты, а тогда было историческим зданием под названием «Поместье Фишера». Надо сказать, что оно находилось в довольно заброшенном и очень криминогенном месте. Мы привезли туда Шрилу Прабхупаду. Здание в тот момент принадлежало владельцу фирмы, выпускающей аварийные сигнализации, и он напичкал сигнальными устройствами весь дом, сделав его испытательным полигоном. Там бродили какие-то собаки, на полу было ковровое покрытие, видавшее виды. Меня этот дом совершенно не впечатлил: весь какой-то темный, угнетающий. Но вот мы вошли в танцевальный зал, где у мистера Фишера в свое время проходили вечеринки. В самом дальнем утлу зала было три арки, — место, где располагался оркестр. Шрила Прабхупада увидел эти три арки и сказал: «О, Кришна построил этот дом для нас». Мы обошли, осмотрели имение, и Прабхупада спросил, сколько за него хотят. Продавцы просили 350 тысяч долларов, и Шрила Прабхупада шепнул нам наедине (чтобы не слышала риэлтер):
«Здесь каждая комната стоит 350 тысяч». Когда мы уходили, Говардхан спросил: «Шрила Прабхупада, как вам понравился этот дом?» И Прабхупада сказал: «Кому он может не понравиться?» И Говардхан почему- то ответил: «Ну, например, Амбарише не нравится». Я, начинающий преданный, тут же выпалил: «Прабхупада, это же майя». Новички часто ведут себя максималистски, и Прабхупада ответил мне: «Да, и майя — это тоже Кришна, Его энергия. Этот дом можно использовать в служении Кришне». Прабхупада видел, что все можно занять в служении Кришне, это был принцип йукта-вайрагьи, о котором я тогда почти ничего не знал. Меня также беспокоила высокая преступность в этом районе и будущая судьба местных преданных. В ответ на это замечание Прабхупада сказал, что, если Кришна придет сюда, то весь район изменится: «Просто приведите сюда Кришну, распространяйте прасад — и все изменится». Я просто предался, и мы решили приобретать это здание.
На следующий день Говардхан, я и Шрила Прабхупада вернулись в поместье Фишера и у бассейна встретились с женщиной — агентом по недвижимости. Мы все сели и первым, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада, было: «Мы монахи, поэтому мы хотели бы, чтобы вы отдали нам этот дом». Женщина-риэлтер чуть не свалилась в бассейн, потому что поняла, что плакали ее комиссионные. А у владельца поместья отвисла челюсть. Я чувствовал, что творится в его голове — он уставился на Прабхупаду и думал: «Что ж, может быть, вы и монах, но этот паренек рядышком с вами уж точно не монах», — он просто знал меня. Так или иначе, он ответил: «Нет, сожалею, я не могу этого сделать». Он просил 350 тысяч долларов, и Шрила Прабхупада согласился на 300 тысяч. Так мы получили это прекрасное историческое поместье со его неповторимым убранством. Чтобы заново построить такой дом, потребовалось бы, возможно, от 5 до 10 миллионов долларов, а мы получили его всего за 300 тыс.
Матаджи Лекхашраванти, дочь профсоюзного босса Уолтера Рейтера, вложила в покупку этого дома свои сбережения, а недостающую сумму доплатил я: получилось пятьдесят на пятьдесят. Лекхашраванти была очень преданна Прабхупаде, и я преклоняюсь перед ней, потому что она пожертвовала всем для Прабхупады. В тот вечер наша агент по недвижимости, полька средних лет, вместе с подругой пришли в комнату Прабхупады поздравить его со сделкой. Они обе были пьяны и сидели перед столом Прабхупады, развалившись на подушках. А он, несмотря ни на что, был очень любезен с этими женщинами. Такова природа Прабхупады — он видел духовное «я» каждого и был очень сострадателен к людям. Покупка этого дома стала важным событием в его турне. Торжественное открытие Культурного Центра Бхактиведанты мы провели в 1983 году, С того времени вокруг всего поместья началось возрождение, в этот заброшенный район стали переезжать люди. Они рассказывали, что причина, побудившая их переехать туда и вкладывать деньги в этот район, состояла в том, что возродилось поместье Фишера, и что преданные хорошо заботились о нем.
Шрила Прабхупада знал прошлое, настоящее и будущее. Он предвидел, что это место со временем станет популярным и процветающим.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 10, Июль 1975 — Июль 1976. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Теплый жест

Яшма Бакши:* Моя школа находилась довольно близко от храма, в 10 минутах. Чтобы успеть на учебу, я приезжала в храм пораньше и в 7 часов утра попадала на гуру-пуджу. Прабхупада сидел на вйасасане, а мы бросали цветы. Я танцевала и прыгала впереди всех, а Прабхупада улыбался мне. Однажды Прабхупада бросил в меня цветами, и это был очень теплый жест.
Однажды в храме была большая программа, собралось очень много индийцев. Кроме меня, была масса желающих подойти и поклониться Прабхупаде. Я подошла к вьясасане. Прабхупада смотрел вперед, мимо меня, а я очень хотела, чтобы он как-то отметил мое появление. У меня были цветы, которые я сорвала в саду. Прабхупада не поворачивался, и я почувствовала себя несколько обиженной. Я решила: «Оставлю цветы на подлокотнике и уйду». И только я собралась было положить их, Прабхупада неожиданно посмотрел на меня, улыбнулся и взял цветы из моей руки.
Мы с братом часто ходили в комнату Прабхупады за прасадом. Преданные говорили нам: «Прабхупада очень занят, Дети, не беспокойте его». По мы просто продолжали сидеть. И, когда дверь открывалась, Прабхупада замечал нас и говорил: «Заходите, заходите». Мы заходили, кланялись, и Прабхупада давал нам Прасад.
Когда Прабхупада уезжал, я сказала: «Прабхупададжи, пожалуйста, благословите меня лично послужить вам». И он сказал: «Сади ке бад» — «после свадьбы». А я спросила: «Но зачем обязательно выходить замуж?» И он сказал: «Ради ашры, ради прибежища». И я сказала: «Но почему я не могу получить прибежище у вас? Я хочу оказать вам личное служение». Прабхупада молчал. И я спросила еще: «Разве у меня нет вашего прибежища?» Это были отношения дочери и отца, и мой вопрос звучал очень естественно. И Прабхупада сказал: «Ха, хэ» — «да, у тебя оно есть». Тогда я поклонилась, и это был последний раз, когда я видела Прабхупаду. Благодаря этим мгновениям общения с Прабхупадой я нахожу силы жить дальше.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 10, Июль 1975 — Июль 1976. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Смятение

Нанди даси:* Я прошла возле комнаты Прабхупады и там увидела длинную очередь преданных, ожидающих даршана. Вдруг из комнаты кто-то позвал: «Есть место для еще одного человека». Я подскочила и крикнула: «Я! Я! Я хочу увидеть Шрилу Прабхупаду!» Мне ответили: «Хорошо, ты». И я прошла в комнату Прабхупады мимо всех, кто ждал дольше меня. У меня в руках были бананы. Прабхупада сидел за маленьким столом, а я не знала, как правильно поступить по этикету — сначала поклониться, а затем дать ему бананы или сначала дать бананы, а затем поклониться. Я посмотрела на Шрилу Прабхупаду, и он улыбнулся. Он видел мое смятение, и не только приветствовал меня своей улыбкой, но ему также было забавно видеть меня в таком состоянии. Он приветствовал меня как свою дочь, он был рад, что после столь долгого времени мы вновь встретились. Я не помню, что я сделала сначала — поклонилась или предложила бананы. Затем я пробралась в конец комнаты, села и погрузилась в счастливое, блаженное состояние.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 10, Июль 1975 — Июль 1976. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Неожиданное появление

Атитагуна даси:* Один преданный сказал мне: «Служение в разлуке лучше. Поэтому останься и готовь для Прабхупады сандаловую пасту — получишь кучу блага». Я возразила: «Если приготовление сандаловой пасты в разлуке приносит столько блага, то почему бы тебе не остаться?» И мы сели в машину и направились в аэропорт. В аэропорту было много дверей, из которых мог выйти Шрила Прабхупада, и кто-то сказал: «Это должно быть здесь». Мы стали перед этой дверью и начали петь и танцевать в полном блаженстве. Но вдруг кто-то оглянулся и сказал: «Харибол, а вот Прабхупада!» Прабхупада вышел из той двери, откуда мы его не ждали. Увидев его, я была ошеломлена: я не представляла, что он настолько сияющий.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 10, Июль 1975 — Июль 1976. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Клуб гопи-бхавы

Джадурани даси:* Вскоре после прибытия Прабхупады, Радха-Валлабха рассказал ему о проблеме в храме Лос-Анджелеса. Группа мужчин и женщин, назвавшаяся «Клубом гопи-бхавы», встречались на Радха-кунде с одним из бабаджи, которые до сих пор еще весьма влиятельны, и научились от него неверным толкованиям Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-чаритамриты. В Чайтанья-чаритамрите в переводе и комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады говорилось, что на высшем уровне духовного развития регулирующие принципы являются препятствием в проявлении спонтанной любви. Эти преданные стали истолковать это применительно к себе, дескать, регулирующие принципы мешают им реализовать в себе спонтанную любовь. Они пытались притворяться, воображая, что уже являются гопи, вступали в незаконные половые отношения, после чего беременели. Об этом сообщили Шриле Прабхупаде, и он пришел в сильный гнев. С тех пор в своей проповеди в разных местах он стал говорить на эту тему. Он говорил: «Если новичок пытается понять игры Радхи и Кришны, то это все равно, что младенец пытается понять сексуальную жизнь. Если он попытается сделать это в своем детском возрасте, он разрушит всю свою жизнь».
Тогда же состоялась одна из очень редких встреч Прабхупады с художниками. Один из нас, Джаярама, показал ему свою картину, и Прабхупада сказал: «Почему ты рисуешь все время одну и ту же картину — Радху-Кришну? Почему не нарисуешь что-нибудь другое?» Затем Чарухаса показал свою картину, на которой была изображена встреча Радхи и Кришны, и Прабхупада опять начал громить сахаджиев. Он сказал: «Почему вы придумываете игры Кришны? Это все равно, что думать о Кришне как о неком плейбое, у которого куча подружек. Вы воображаете себе: «О, теперь я понимаю Кришну. Я могу контролировать Кришну и сделать из Него то, что хочу. Теперь я совершенен».
Эти его слова были адресованы даже тем преданным, которые не входили в «Клуб гопи-бхавы» — у нас у всех была эта примесь сахаджии и имперсоналинма.Он приводил нам слова Шри Дживы Госвами, который сказал, что Кришна трансцендентен и не имеет с материальной энергией ничего общего. Он сказал: «Сокровенные отношения Радхи и Кришны — не для новичков. Как могут те, кто участвует в недозволенных отношениях и курит биди, иметь какое-то отношение к гопи, не говоря уж о том, чтобы стать ими? Если мы слушаем не ту личность или следуем за собственным воображением, мы неправильно поймем отношения Радхи и Кришны. Мы будем считать их чем-то вроде распутства, и будем пользоваться отношениями Радхи и Кришны в качестве оправдания нашим собственным незаконным делам». Затем Рамешвара сказал: «Но эти преданные думают, что они очищаются благодаря этому». Прабхупада ответил: «Они не очищаются, а разлагаются». Один из художников спросил у Прабхупады на той встрече: «Должны ли мы рисовать только темы Первой и Второй песен Бхагаватам, которые являются лотосными стопами Кришны?» И Прабхупада сказал: «Нет, продолжайте рисовать темы и других песен. Рисуя это, вы очиститесь и обретете нужную квалификацию».
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 10, Июль 1975 — Июль 1976. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Женское улюлюкание

Пранада даси:* Я была распространителем книг, и мне сказали, что женская группа распространителей пойдет на одну из утренних прогулок со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Но было столько желающих пойти на эту прогулку, что было, в общем-то, очевидно, что этого не произойдет. Я слышала, что Шриле Прабхупаде нравится, когда женщины улюлюкают, как это они делают в Бенгалии. И я решила сделать подарок для Шрилы Прабхупады и поулюлю-кать в тот момент, когда он войдет в алтарную на приветствие Божеств. Когда Шрила Прабхупада вошел, все упали на пол в поклоне, а я на балконе заулюлюкала во все легкие. Когда Прабхупада подошел к алтарю Джаганнагхи, он слегка наклонил голову, и поднял брови в недоумении: «Что я слышу?» А когда он подошел к центральному алтарю Рукмини и Дваракадиши, он кивнул головой в сторону балкона и ответил мне широкой одобрительной улыбкой, немного потряс в приветствии руками, держащими трость, а затем прошел к алтарю Гауры-Нитая. Это было совершенством моего маленького служения Шриле Прабхупаде.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 10, Июль 1975 — Июль 1976. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Каждый получал ответ на свое желание что-то получить

Харипуджа даси:* Шрила Прабхупада, как обычно, раздавал печенье. Все было роздано, до последней печенюшки, и Манмохини принесла целый двухлитровый кувшин с гулабджамунами. Шрила Прабхупада раздал все гулабджамуны и смотрел по сторонам, не осталось ли еще чего-нибудь съедобного. Волнение в алтарной усиливалось, потому что Прабхупада действительно отвечал на желание всех что-нибудь получить. Затем он раздал все цветы, что были у него, затем начал снимать и раздавать цветы, которые были приколоты на булавки для украшения вьясасаны. Он даже бросал что-то на балкон, где стояло большинство женщин. Для меня это было трансцендентной игрой, Шрила Прабхупада бросал цветы, как маленькие мячи, в своих друзей. Я тогда не знала, что это его последний визит и моя последняя возможность личного общения с ним.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 10, Июль 1975 — Июль 1976. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Вопрос

Малати д.д.:* Тогда у нас было двое преданных, Говинда даси и ее муж Гаурасундара, которые вместе служили Шриле Прабхупаде. Она была его секретарем, а он слугой. И вот однажды после лекции Говинда даси задала один вопрос. Она попросила Шрилу Прабхупаду рассказать историю о том, как Господь Чайтанья тонул в океане. Мы были начинающими преданными, мы были от силы только 3,5 месяца в движении. Мы сидели, смотрели на Свамиджи (так мы в ту пору называли Шрилу Прабхупаду). И когда Говинда даси задала свой вопрос, когда она попросила Шрилу Прабхупаду рассказать эту историю, он замер. 
Он словно окаменел, его лицо не выдавало ни одной эмоции, и, глядя на его лицо, сложно было даже понять, дышит он или нет. Нас было немного, мы могли сидеть совсем рядом с ним, и с очень небольшого расстояния наблюдать за Шрилой Прабхупадой. Мы сидели так близко, что могли даже видеть, как расширяются его ноздри, когда он дышит, мы могли видеть, как он мигает, или как чуть прикрывает глаза, или иногда мы видели, как его пальцы шевелятся. Но в тот день нам показалось, что Шрила Прабхупада замер: ни малейшего движения на лице не прослеживалось. И конечно же, он ничего не говорил. 
И вот мы сидели в нашем магазинчике, который мы приспособили под храм, очень близко к Прабхупаде и неотрывно смотрели на него. В тот момент нам показалось, что атмосфера поменялась в комнате. Мы не понимали, что происходит, поэтому притихли, мы даже не смотрели друг на друга, мы неотрывно смотрели на Шрилу Прабхупаду. 
И потом мы заметили, что маленькая слезинка покатилась по его щеке, и затем таким очень глубоким голосом он начал отвечать. Он сказал: "Большое тебе спасибо за твой замечательный вопрос". 
(Из семинара Малати д.д. "Шрила Прабхупада и ранний ИСККОН, л.6, Одесса, 2004 г.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Зная сердце каждого

Рачитамбара даси:* Мой муж, Чайтанья Симха, работал на стройке храма в Лос-Анджелесе. Когда Шрила Прабхупада был там, он позвал его к себе в комнату и сказал: «Мне сообщили, что мы только что купили 13-этажное здание в Нью-Йорке». Здание представляло собой бывший дом престарелых, достаточно ветхий. На нижнем этаже нужно было полностью заменить коммуникации и превратить его в алтарную комнату, а верхние этажи перекрасить, оштукатурить — словом, отремонтировать. Работы было немыслимо много, и Прабхупада спрашивал моего мужа, сколько времени на это потребуется. Муж мысленно все подсчитал и хотел уже было сказать: «Возможно, мы сможем закончить за год». Но не успел он и рта раскрыть, как Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него, улыбнулся и сказал: «Я собираюсь быть в Нью-Йорке через полтора месяца». Я помню, как Чайтанья Симха приехал домой и сказал: «Собирай чемоданы. Завтра утром мы переезжаем в Нью-Йорк», — что я и сделала. Мы сразу приступили к работе, и, честно вам скажу, я не помню, чтобы за эти шесть недель мы хоть раз нормально спали. Это был круглосуточный шестинедельный марафон, но зато нам удалось уложиться в полтора месяца. Уверена, что это получилось только по милости Прабхупады.
Когда Шрила Прабхупада приехал в новый храм, мы образовали живой коридор от машины до парадной двери. Все преданные стояли с подарками и цветами для Шрилы Прабхупады. Я увидела своего мужа, который вышел откуда-то, только что завершив последнюю работу, и по его виду я догадалась, что он чувствовал: у всех что-то было для Шрилы Прабхупады, а у него ничего не было. Он бросился назад, забежал в пуджарскую, в цветочную, но все цветы были разобраны, и все, что он смог найти, была одна почти мертвая, потемневшая роза. Он схватил ее и бросился на улицу. Шрила Прабхупада вышел из машины и поплыл вдоль преданных своей величественной походкой. Ему давали подарки, и когда его руки наполнялись, он передавал их слуге. Глядя на все эти подарки, мой муж смутился и спрятал свою увядшую розу за спину. Наконец, Шрила Прабхупада подошел к нему, остановился и протянул свою руку. Мой муж минуту стоял без движения, но Прабхупада жестом показывал: «Дай мне то, что ты держишь». И тот достал из-за спины свою розу и положил в руку Шрилы Прабхупады. И Прабхупада взял цветок обеими ладонями, как в пранаме, и, повернувшись к моему мужу, сказал: «Спасибо тебе большое». Самым удивительным в Шриле Прабхупаде было то, что он прекрасно знал сердце каждого.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Правильное видение санньяси

Трипурари Свами:* Я получил санньясу в 1975 г. и был относительно молод, мне было всего 25 лет. Прабхупада был у себя в апартаментах на 11 этаже, а я сидел у него. Неожиданно он спросил: «Трипурари Махарадж, ты видел нью-йоркских женщин?» Как молодой санньяси, я не знал, что сказать. Видел ли я нью-йоркских женщин? Я колебался с ответом, а Прабхупада продолжал: «Они такие красивые, такие очаровательные. Они повелевают всеми мужчинами Нью-Йорка. Из-за них и ради них были возведены все эти здания и, собственно, появился весь этот город». Он стал в таком духе описывать становление Нью-Йорка. «Все это Вишну-майя», — заключил он в конце.
Для меня это было очень поучительно, потому что санньяса в практике ИСККОН зачастую подразумевала женоненавистничество: женщин следовало избегать и так далее. Но я смотрел на Прабхупады совершенного санньяси: свои размышления о женской красоте и очаровании он смог подвести к совершенному сознанию Кришны — «Все это Вишну-майя», Он мог медитировать на материальную природу, материальную энергию, но так как видел ее в связи с Кришной, он никогда не находился в опасности заразиться ею. В этом истинный смысл санньясы. Эти его слова очень воодушевили меня. Он не пытался преподать мне какие-то уроки, но лишь был самим собой и просто делился своими мыслями. Когда он это делал, то, как бы поэтично и прекрасно ни звучали его слова, они содержали в себе глубокие поучения.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 11, Июль 1976 г. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Начало духовной жизни

Бхакти даси:* Мой муж Атрея Риши сказал мне, чтобы я поклонилась Шриле Прабхупаде, когда войду в комнату, но я была совсем начинающей и, честно говоря, не собиралась никому кланяться, хотя и вела себя уважительно. Я вошла и, сложив ладони, слегка склонила голову, и ничего не сказала. Шрила Прабхупада сидел в другом конце комнаты за столом. Он посмотрел на меня и спросил: «Итак, тебя интересует сознание Кришны?» Я никогда прежде не слышала индийского акцента, поэтому не разобрала ни слова. Прабхупада понял мое смущение и сказал моему мужу: «Ты переведешь ей?» Тот посмотрел на меня и сказал: «Ты интересуешься сознанием Кришны?» Мы немного поговорили, и я задала Прабхупаде несколько вопросов. Затем одна девушка вошла в комнату с большой чашкой сладостей. Это были белые шарики, похожие на большие мячи для гольфа. Тогда я не знала, что это сладости. Прабхупада посмотрел на меня и жестом попросил подойти ближе. Я подошла к столу, и он сказал: «Протяни руку». Я протянула левую руку, и он попросил: «Нет, нет, другую руку». Я протянула правую, и он положил мне в ладонь один из этих шаров. Шарик оказался сочным. Сок капал у меня с руки, а я не совсем понимала, что я должна с ним делать. Прабхупада сделал жест рукой и широко открыл рот, показывая: «Клади его в рот». Я так и сделала. Я целиком засунула в рот этот огромный шар и раскусила его: сок оказался невероятно сладким; у меня заскрипело на зубах, а глаза выпучились. Прабхупаду мой вид очень развеселил. Мы еще поговорили несколько минут, и затем кто-то сказал: «Шрила Прабхупада, вам пора выезжать в аэропорт». Сначала уехали санньяси, затем уехал мой муж, а я продолжала думать: «Что мне такое сказать Шриле Прабхупаде, чтобы он понял, как я благодарна за эти минуты общения?» Я уже вышла за дверь, но в последнее мгновенье повернулась, сложила руки, посмотрела прямо в глаза Прабхупаде и сказала: «Харе Кришна». Тогда я произнесла «Харе Кришна» впервые. И Прабхупада тут же сказал: «Джая». С этого началась моя духовная жизнь.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 11, Июль 1976 г. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Взгляд прямо в сердце

Гопимата даси:* Мы с подругой путешествовали, устраивая цирковые представления на улицах. В Нью-Йорке мы встретили преданного санкиртаны, который дал нам книгу и пластинку «Радха- Кришна». Когда мы послушали музыку, у меня не осталось другого желания, кроме как найти тех людей, которые пели такое. И вот мы отправились в Англию. Нам посчастливилось находиться там, когда приехал Прабхупада.
Многие из старших преданных очень переживали, увидев тяжелое состояние здоровья Прабхупады; но я видела его впервые, и он показался мне невообразимо привлекательным, Он сиял, как солнце, он был прекрасен, как спелый плод тапасьи. Я никогда не встречала того, кто бы источал столько любви. У меня был интересный опыт: когда он давал первую лекцию, я сидела в дальнем углу, но у меня было странное чувство, что Прабхупада все время смотрел прямо на меня и обращался ко мне. Он будто говорил: «Мое дорогое дитя, почему ты все еще страдаешь в материальном мире? Тебе пора возвращаться домой, к Кришне. Идем со мной, я отведу тебя домой». Мне даже стало немного не по себе. После лекции, выйдя в вестибюль, я услышала, как какой-то преданный говорил: «У меня было странное чувство, что Прабхупада смотрит прямо на меня и обращается прямо ко мне». И затем я услышала, как еще три или четыре группы беседующих делились теми же ощущениями. Я была поражена: «Что же это за личность?» У меня было ощущение, что Прабхупада смотрит прямо мне в сердце, и он действительно смотрел сквозь все оболочки моей обусловленности, чтобы увидеть мое истинное «Я». Мне показалось, что этот человек может вызволить меня из этих слоев обусловленности. В каком-то смысле мне не повезло, и я смогла увидеть Прабхупаду только в его последние дни, тем не менее я чувствовала, что получила удивительное благословение.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 11, Июль 1976 г. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Забота и поддержка не смотря на состояние здоровья

Вишакха даси:* Каждый день был эмоциональным потрясением. Мы узнавали от кави-раджи, что Прабхупада совсем мало пил и ел. Мы были охвачены отчаянием: становилось все яснее, что Прабхупада готовится оставить этот мир, и у нас совершенно не было представления, что будет с нами и с его миссией после его ухода.
К Прабхупаде приходили многие его духовные братья — попрощаться, а Прабхупада в глубоком смирении извинялся перед ними за то, что своим словами мог оскорбить их, так как во время проповеди он, возможно, позволял себе сильные высказывания. Его духовные братья всегда говорили: «Нет, ты не совершил никаких оскорблений», — и уверяли Шрилу Прабхупаду, что он совершил великое служение своему духовному учителю, и что они считают его своим лидером. Приезжали ученики со всего мира, и Прабхупада находил для них слова поддержки, спрашивая об их служении. Он также продолжал заботиться обо всех, кто находился с ним во Вриндаване. Он спрашивал, удовлетворяет ли нас Прасад, хорошего ли он качества. Даже в таком своем состоянии он думал о наших нуждах.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 12. Октябрь 1977 — Ноябрь 1977. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Возвращение с духовный мир

Шактимати даси:* Киртан в комнате Прабхупады пели необычным хором. Одна часть преданных пела: «Джая Прабхупада, джая Прабхупада», — тогда как другая пела мантру Харе Кришна, и все это сливалось воедино самым совершенным и прекрасным образом. Слушая этот киртан, я думала: «Мы так не поем. Эти звуки исходят не от нас». Казалось, что в комнате не было потолка, что все бетонные и железные конструкции просто растворились, и пространство комнаты открылось, устремившись сплошным потоком в духовный мир. В этот момент посланцы Кришны пришли за Шрилой Прабхупадой.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 12. Октябрь 1977 — Ноябрь 1977. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Завещание

Ямуна даси:* Осенью 1969 г. в Лондоне по дороге из поместья Джона Леннона в Конвей-холл произошел один разговор со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Я находилась в автофургоне, в котором ехал он. У автофургона было только два сидения, на которых разместились водитель и Шрила Прабхупада. Задняя часть фургона была пустой, — только металлический пол. Я сидела на полу, опершись на заднюю спинку сиденья Прабхупады, и повторяла джапу. Какое-то время мы ехали молча, начало темнеть, и Шрила Прабхупада сказал достаточно громко, чтобы я услышала: «Когда я оставлю тело, позаботься о том, чтобы его пронесли с парикрамой вокруг Вриндавана на паланкине». Эта фраза, раздавшаяся из темноты, потрясла меня, тем более, что я в это время была погружена в джапу. Шрила Прабхупада больше никогда не говорил об этом, и я тоже никогда об этом не думала. Я поднялась на колени, наклонила голову на одном уровне с его плечом и спросила: «Шрила Прабхупада, почему вы говорите мне это? Лучше скажите это Тамалу Кришне, потому что он более способен проследить, чтобы это было сделано, нежели я». И Шрила Прабхупада сделал короткую паузу и сказал: «Нет, скажи ему это ты», — и замолчал. И я тоже замолчала. Произошедшее имело большую важность, и через какое-то время я сказала об этом Тамалу Кришне. В последующие годы мы не говорили об этом, но воля Прабхупады была исполнена, и многие бриджабаси смогли по традиции выразить почтение Шриле Прабхупаде.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 12. Октябрь 1977 — Ноябрь 1977. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Всегда милостив

Вишалини даси:* Тело Прабхупады перенесли на паланкине и ненадолго поставили под деревом тамал для даршана Божеств. В тот момент на Прабхупаде была величественная гирлянда, и, глядя на нее, я подумала: «Я хочу эту гирлянду». Тут же я почувствовала себя эгоисткой: «Перед тобой твой духовный учитель, а ты все время что-то хочешь от него». Устыдившись, я заплакала. Я ушла в угол двора и плакала, не переставая. В тот момент Вриндаванешвари, моя дочь, которой было всего два года, невзначай подошла к Прабхупаде, поклонилась, и не успела она встать, как гирлянда с Прабхупады упала на нее. Она побежала ко мне и сразу надела ее на меня. Я до сих пор храню эту гирлянду. Я высушила ее, обшила тканью, и мы надеваем эту гирлянду на тех, кто покидает свои тела. Милость Прабхупады всеобъемлюща.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания. Глава 12. Октябрь 1977 — Ноябрь 1977. Составитель Ядубара дас)


(на фото: Пишима и Прабхупада)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Мисс Мексика

Хридаянанда Госвами:* Однажды мы привели Мисс Мексику к Шриле Прабхупаде. В те годы мы были молоды и приводили к нему всех знаменитостей подряд. Целый год до этого Мисс Мексика участвовала в вечеринках, улыбалась, говорила приятные слова и раздавала свои фотографии. И пришла она к нам в том же настроении. Она уселась прямо перед Прабхупадой и по привычке стала хлопать ресницами и трещать на испанском о том, как это здорово — быть Мисс Мексикой. Я переводил. Она сказала: "Я так рада быть здесь. Мне так понравилась ваша программа, я надеюсь, что когда-нибудь смогу прийти сюда снова". Прабхупада спросил: "Почему вы хотите прийти сюда снова?" На него не произвели никакого впечатления ее ужимки. Он был очень серьезен. Ответа на такой вопрос у Мисс Мексики не оказалось. Она не привыкла к таким вопросам. Прабхупада снова спросил: "Так почему вы хотите прийти сюда снова? Вы читали мои книги?" — "Нет". — "Тогда почему вы хотите прийти к нам еще раз?" Вопрос застал ее врасплох, в этот момент это была уже не Мисс Мексика, а просто душа.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Значит, я животное

Говинда даси:* В Нью-Джерси у нас было заведено обедать всем вместе. Прабхупада сидел на диване, и прасад ему ставили на небольшой столик. А мы сидели на полу. Во время обеда мы разговаривали на самые разные темы. Однажды мы заговорили о том, какие сорта риса бывают: коричневый рис, белый, длиннозерный, такой рис, сякой, и Прабхупада вспомнил, что у него однажды был слуга, который не любил длиннозерный, высокосортный рис. Слуга предпочитал второсортный рис. Затем Прабхупада сказал, что коричневый рис — это еда для животных. Я воскликнула: «Надо же! Значит, я животное, потому что я люблю коричневый рис». И Прабхупада стал смеяться. Он смеялся, и смеялся, и смеялся. Я произнесла это без желания пошутить, но ему мои слова показались очень забавными.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Урок смирения

Хридаянанда Госвами:* Он был доволен нашей проповедью в колледжах, и мы долго говорили с ним об этом. Он обратил на меня внимание, и я был польщен: «Прабхупаде нравится то, что я делаю». На следующий день я снова пришел к Прабхупаде. Я входил в его комнату и думал: «Вот он я, проповедник в колледжах». Я уселся прямо перед ним, но он даже не взглянул на меня. Он продолжал заниматься своими делами. Но в этот момент у комнату вошла одна юная брахмачарини. Она меняла цветы в вазе. Видя ее искреннюю преданность, Прабхупада улыбнулся. Словно обращаясь к любимой внучке, Прабхупада сказал: «Спасибо тебе большое. Как тебя зовут?» И вот за весь день Прабхупада не удостоил меня ни словом, однако он был доволен, видя преданность этой девушки. Я был санньяси, а она — безвестной искренней девушкой. Но ее непритворная преданность доставила удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде, в то время как я гордился тем, что я санньяси. Мне никогда не забыть этот урок.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Неподражаемый Прабхупада

Говинда даси:* В Нью-Йорке, еще до того, как с ним случился удар, он попросил нас сделать серию картин, иллюстрирующих историю Прахлады Махараджа и Хариньякашипу. Он хотел сделать слайд-шоу для детей, и мы в конце концов осуществили его мечту. Прабхупада объяснял нам, как должны выглядеть персонажи, и сам демонстрировал, в каких позах они должны быть нарисованы. Он изображал Хираньякашипу, стоящего на одной ноге. Ему нравилось изображать Нрисимхадева. По крайней мере раз в день он входил к нам, издавал рык и объяснял, как Господь Нрисимхадев выходит из колонны: «Ррррррррр!» Глаза у Шрилы Прабхупады округлялись, так что можно было видеть белки. «Рррррррр!» Это доставляло ему наслаждение, это был его экстаз.
Однажды Джадурани попросила его изобразить Кришну. Он обмотался белым дхоти, чтобы мы яснее видели складки, которые образуются на одеждах Кришны, когда Кришна стоит, изогнувшись в трех местах. Пока мы рисовали, Прабхупада смотрел на нас, наблюдая, как и что мы делаем.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Ага, она делает успехи

Говинда даси:* Одно время я открывала и читала Прабхупаде письма, которые присылали ему другие люди. Однажды Харшарани прислала Прабхупаде стихи собственного сочинения. Мне они показались странными. В них были такие строчки: «Я в почтении склоняюсь перед моим духовным учителем, который постоянно носится туда-сюда, играя в прятки и чехарду с Кришной и Его друзьями-пастушками». Затем она описывала множество трансцендентных игр. Прабхупада сказал: «Ага, она делает успехи. Опубликуйте эти стихи в журнале „Обратно к Богу“». И их действительно поместили в одном из номеров.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")


(на фото: Шрила Прабхупада и Джахнава д.д.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Преданность Сарасвати

Гурудас:* Сарасвати, маленькая дочка Шьямасундары и Малати, своими танцами заводила публику во время киртанов. Прабхупаде это очень нравилось. Однажды он подарил ей маленькое Божество Кришны. Сарасвати просто влюбилась в это Божество, и как-то раз Прабхупада спрятал Божество за спину. Сарасвати принялась искать своего любимца, приговаривая: «Где Кришна?» — а Прабхупада подзадоривал ее: «Да, где же Кришна?» Сарасвати готова была разрыдаться. Она бегала вокруг и кричала: «Где Кришна? Где Он?» Прабхупада отдал ей Божество и сказал всем нам, что разлука с Кришной направляет наши мысли на Него и пробуждает любовь к Нему.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Удивительное сострадание

Нара Нараян:* Сострадание Прабхупады было удивительным явлением. Мы были склонны считать, что только важное служение может быть важным, что только великие преданные могут быть великими, что только обезьяны, но никак не паучки, могут строить мосты до Ланки. Однако у Прабхупады был абсолютно иной подход. Это отношение диктовалось его непритворным состраданием. Он просто не мог не заботиться о людях.
В 1968 году у Шьямы даси, вскоре после того как она вышла замуж за Хаягриву, стал нарывать палец на руке. Прабхупада написал пять писем, в которых спрашивал о состоянии этого пальца. В те дни у нас было следующее настроение: «О, это всего лишь тело. Оно состоит из испражнений, червей, крови, мочи и прочих милых вещей. Кому оно вообще нужно? Отрубай себе палец и продолжай служить Кришне». Но Прабхупада так не думал.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Прабхупада откликался на те отношения, в которые с ним хотели вступить

Судама:* Гаргамуни снял для Прабхупады квартиру. Это была настоящая дыра, грязная и мрачная. Шрила Прабхупада пришел туда с Говиндой даси. У Говинды даси были необычные отношения со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Она постоянно говорила ему: «Так не пойдет». Это было одним из необходимых условий для того, чтобы иметь возможность близко служить Шриле Прабхупаде. Здоровье его оставляло желать лучшего, и вы должны были поистине с отеческой заботой обращаться с ним. Иногда вам приходилось занимать довольно жесткую позицию, чего обычно нельзя делать в отношениях с гуру. Но Шрила Прабхупада, будучи настоящим вайшнавом, откликался на те отношения, в которые вы хотели с ним вступить. Если вам хотелось поспорить, он вступал в спор. Если я хотел готовить для него, делать ему массаж и убираться в его комнатах, он разрешал мне делать это, пока у меня сохранялось такое желание. Но возвращаемся к нашей истории. Итак, он входит в квартиру, и Говинда даси заявляет Гаргамуни: «Так не пойдет. Надо найти другое помещение. Шрила Прабхупада, как вам кажется?» Это она говорит Прабхупаде, который вырос в Калькутте. Говинда даси говорит: «Нет, нет и нет. Прошу прощения. Это мое последнее слово». Они с Гаргамуни отправляются на поиски нового жилья, а мы остаемся с Прабхупадой одни в этой квартире. 
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*«Побольше» слушай его

Гопавриндапал:* Однажды в Майяпуре поздно вечером, часов в одиннадцать, я повторял свои круги на третьем этаже гостевого корпуса. Я часто повторял джапу там, и один из руководителей майяпурского храма сказал мне: «Как только ворота закрывают, я не хочу, чтобы их открывали для кого бы то ни было. Мне все равно, что они скажут». Я ответил: «Ладно. Я все равно повторяю здесь джапу допоздна. Я помогу тебе с этим». В этот вечер к воротам внизу подошла женщина. Она стала стучаться в те самые ворота, сторожить которые мне поручил старший вайшнав. Я просто сидел и повторял свою джапу. Я слышал, как женщина кричит: «Харибол!» — и дергает за створки ворот. Следуя приказу начальства, я просто не обращал на это внимания. Наконец, шум разбудил Шрилу Прабхупаду. Он вышел в коридор, вид у него был недовольный. «Почему там стучат?», — спросил он, и я ответил: «Понимаете, Прабхупада, такой-то свами приказал мне не впускать никого, как только ворота запирают». Прабхупада покачал головой. Он рассердился. «Пойдем», — сказал он, и мы стали спускаться по лестнице на первый этаж. Он своими руками отодвинул засов и впустил эту женщину, которая оказалась майяпурским поваром. Она работала с утра до ночи, и на ней держалась вся кухня. Он впустил ее, и они какое-то время поговорили. Затем он закрыл ворота и запер их. Мы пошли наверх, и всю дорогу он бросал на меня презрительные взляды. Я понял, что сделал что-то ужасное. Он спросил: «Почему ты не впускал ее?» Я повторил, что такой-то руководитель приказал мне никого не пускать. Он рассмеялся и ответил: «Побольше слушай этого свами». С той ночи я впускал всех и каждого. И я понял, что слушать надо не каждого свами подряд.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Первое знакомство м.Ямуны со Шрилой Прабхупадой

Ямуна:* Впервые я помогала на кухне Шриле Прабхупаде в Нью-Йорке, в день свадьбы моей сестры. Шрила Прабхупада готовил у себя на квартире, на маленькой кухне. Он поручил мне готовить только одно блюдо —алу-качори. Это один из самых сложных видов пирожков, потому что их надо жарить долгое время, но так, чтобы они получились не слишком маслянистыми. Около восьми часов подряд я делала эти алу-качори, в то время как Шрила Прабхупада в одиночку готовил свадебный пир из четырнадцати блюд на своей крохотной кухне.
Во время готовки я наделала кучу ошибок. Это был мой первый день здесь, и я была в слишком короткой юбке и легкой футболке. Это была моя первая ошибка. Я села, закинула ногу на ногу и сказала: «Свамиджи, можно я покурю?» Он выглянул из-за угла и сказал: «Пойди, вымой руки». Я послушалась. Затем он объяснил четыре запрета в сознании Кришны: не есть мяса, не играть в азартные игры, не заниматься незаконным сексом и не принимать одурманивающих веществ. Через некоторое время я спросила: «Свамиджи, можно я выпью стакан воды?» Он ответил: «Пойди, вымой руки». Затем он сказал, что приготовление пищи — это прежде всего способ вовлечь наши чувства в служение Богу. Он сказал, что мы должны готовить для Кришны с любовью и преданностю и не думать при этом о своих чувствах, своем языке, обонянии или желудке, ибо мы готовим ради удовольствия Кришны. Через несколько минут я стала жаловаться: «Свамиджи, здесь слишком жарко». Я обливалась потом. Он ответил: «Пойди, вымой руки». Так он учил меня элементарным правилам чистоты. Он также вкратце объяснил, в чем заключается внутренняя чистота, и добавил: «Если мы внешне и внутренне чисты, мы можем служить Кришне посредством кулинарного искусства».
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")


(на фото: Ямуна д.д.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Хорошие новости

Малати даси:* Все, что приходило из Индии, казалось нам экзотичным и привлекало нас. Мы полагали, что раз это индийское, то должно иметь какое-то отношение к Прабхупаде, поскольку он тоже прихал из Индии. Для нас это был загадочный, неизведанный мир.
Однажды из Индии пришла телеграмма, и Джанаки отнесла ее Прабхупаде. Нам очень хотелось узнать, что было внутри. Через какое-то время мы вошли в его комнату и увидели, что телеграмма лежит распечатанная. Мы решили подождать, пока он придет, и спросить о содержимом. С какой стати ему скрывать то, что там написано? Однако он ничего не сказал. Наконец Джанаки спросила: «Свамиджи, у вас письмо из Индии?» — «Да». — «Хорошие новости?» — «Да». — «А что там написано?» — «Умерла моя сестра. Она была чистой преданной. Она была вайшнави». Мы потеряли дар речи. Мы вдруг поняли, что Прабхупада был связан с Кришной на абсолютном уровне. Мы словно заглянули в вечность, почувствовали свою связь с вечностью. И мы начали понимать, что там нет потерь.
(Из книги Сиддханты пр. "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Ради меня она перережет себе горло...

Малати:* В первое время, когда мы только-только приехали в Майяпур, у нас не было ничего. Жили мы в соломенных хижинах, без водопровода, и повсюду была жидкая грязь. Шрила Прабхупада жил в хижине из соломенных брикетов. Мой супруг, Шьямасундара, был его секретарем, а я была поваром. Я всегда мечтала готовить для Прабхупады, и Кришна наградил меня этим служением. Но в Майяпуре я служила не только своему гуру, но еще и мужу с дочкой, а заодно пыталась не сойти с ума от такой жизни. Я не знаю, как я вообще справлялась. Никаких удобств у нас не было. Я жила в палатке. На готовку у меня было два ведра воды, и каждый день приходил слуга Прабхупады и забирал одно ведро, чтобы нагревать Прабхупаде воду для омовения. Я постоянно ругалась с казначеем, в обязанности которого входило не давать никому денег, и с огромным трудом выбивала из него несколько рупий, чтобы купить бхогу для Прабхупады. Затем, когда я шла за покупками, я должна была торговаться с рикша-валой, затем с лодочником, затем с продавцом овощей, поскольку они, видя перед собой белого человека, заламывали цену в десять раз большую, чем обычно. Везде, где мне надо было что-то купить, я должна была спорить о цене.
Под конец, когда мои нервы были на пределе, перед самым обедом пришел слуга Прабхупады и зачем-то забрал плитку. Помимо всего прочего, каждый день я думала: «Как мне удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду?» Я искренне хотела готовить для него хорошо. Я размышляла об этом каждый день. В перерывах между приготовлением я составляла планы на следующий день: «Как мне приготовить эти блюда совершенным образом?» И каждый день он за что-нибудь ругал меня. То слишком много соли, то слишком мало. В конце концов меня одолели сомнения: «Что я вообще здесь делаю? Я не могу готовить правильно. Все, что я делаю, — чепуха. Может, мне не следует готовить? Пусть готовит кто-нибудь другой. Я скажу Прабхупаде, чтобы он нашел кого-то еще, или сама найду себе замену». Я почувствовала облегчение. Все, что мне надо было сделать, это сказать об этом Прабхупаде. На следующий день я вошла в его комнату с этими мыслями. А как раз в этот день к нему на обед должны были прийти его духовные братья. Они за многое критиковали его, и одним из пунктов было то, что ему готовит женщина. Этой женщиной-поваром была я, и у меня от этих слов весьма портилось настроение.
Поскольку сегодня на обед собрались его духовные братья, я подумала, что мне не надо будет ничего готовить. Однако он позвал меня в комнату и стал перечислять блюда, которые надо было приготовить на обед. Решив отложить неприятный разговор на завтра, я все приготовила по списку и внесла в комнату. Прабхупада сидел в дальнем конце, словно царь, а по обе стороны от него рядами сидели почтенные старцы-вайшнавы, все с дандами. Это было грандиозное зрелище. У меня подкосились ноги, а мне надо было войти. Полностью задрапировав свою голову и руки в сари, я буквально на четвереньках вползла внутрь. Я поставила подносы на пол, поклонилась и стала отползать обратно. В этот момент я услышала, как Шрила Прабхупада говорит, обращаясь к своим духовным братьям: «Да, она готовит для меня, а я только и делаю, что ругаю ее. Однако она ради меня перережет себе горло, и я сделаю то же самое ради нее». Когда он сказал это, у меня внутри все оборвалось. Когда я дошла до следующей двери, мое сари было насквозь мокрое от слез. Я поняла, насколько мирским было мое сознание и на каких неверных предпосылках зиждилось мое понимание отношений между гуру и учеником. Ведь каждый день я спрашивала себя: «Как мне сделать это совершенным образом? Что ему нравится?», — и он говорил мне, что и как. Он не ругал меня. Я просто воспринимала это по-мирскому. Я хотела знать, как удовлетворить его, и он объяснял мне это. У меня были глупые представления о том, какое положение должен занимать ученик и в чем смысл служения. «Похлопай меня по плечу» — это неверные ожидания, которые, к сожалению, были у меня.
Услышав слова Шрилы Прабхупады, я поняла, что все так и есть. В этом не было никаких сомнений. Я была готова сделать что угодно ради него, однако для меня было поистине откровением, что и Шрила Прабхупада готов пойти на что угодно ради нас. Позже я поняла, что он уже делал все ради нас. В тот момент я чувствовала себя очень и очень крошечной, но благодарность и любовь к нему были неизмеримы. Мне открылось, какой силой может обладать любовь.
(Из книги Сиддханты пр. "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")


(на фото: Шрила Прабхупада и Малати д.д.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Кришна доволен вашим служением

Реватинандана:* Прабхупада говорил, сидя на вьясасане: «На одной стороне — бушующий огонь, — и он указал на калькутскую улицу, — а на другой стороне — Радха и Кришна. Люди не знают, что есть альтернатива. Мы должны дать им альтернативу».
В калькутском храме Божествам Радхи-Кришны с любовью поклонялись Ямуна, Каушалья, Читралекха и Девананда Свами. Божества были украшены множеством маленьких белых цветков жасмина, а также гирляндами из чампаки. Выглядели Они роскошно, и аромат от Них исходил небесный. Позади Них было окно, через которое в алтарную проникал свет, и порой туда влетали черные пчелы, облетали вокруг Божеств, садились на цветки, а затем улетали восвояси. Прабхупада заметил: «Если прилетают такие черные пчелы, значит Кришна доволен поклонением Божеству».
(Из книги Сиддханты пр. "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")


(на фото: Шрила Прабхупада и Гаури д.д. Установление Радха Гопиваллабхи)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Духовный слуга

Сакши Гопал:* Шьямасундар организовал встречу Прабхупады с несколькими духовными лицами. Время было послеобеденное, ярко светило солнце, и все отправились на свежий воздух, на лужайку. Прабхупада сел на траву. Священники не привыкли сидеть на полу со скрещенными ногаами, поэтому для них принесли стулья. Пришло несколько монахинь. Они почтительно спросили у Прабхупады: «Имеем ли мы честь познакомиться с духовным учителем Движения Харе Кришна?» Прабхупада тихо ответил: «Нет. Я духовный слуга». Он сказал это почти шепотом, так что непонятно, расслышали они его или нет. Прабхупада не считал себя кем-то важным.
(Из книги Сиддханты пр. "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Специально для вдохновения санкиртанщиц!

Мулапракрити даси:* Из Гонолулу я собиралась отправиться в Японию, чтобы распространять там книги. В это время Шрила Прабхупада также был в Гонолулу, и он захотел поговорить со мной об этом моем служении. Общаться со Шрилой Прабхупадой было сплошным удовольствием. Он сидел на стуле и задавал всевозможные вопросы: нравятся ли людям книги, какие люди обычно берут книги, что я говорю им. Он пребывал в необычайно радостном расположении духа, и мне показалось, что о распространении книг он любит говорить больше всего. Он спросил: «Что за люди берут книги?» Я напрягла свою память и ответила: «Доктора наук, молодые люди и дипломаты». Прабхупада спросил: «Дипломаты? Из каких стран?» Я стала перечислять национальности тех, кто когда-либо взял у меня книгу. Под конец я сказал: «Один был из Албании». Прабхупада удивился: «Албания? Это ведь за железным занавесом». Я сказала: «Да, Прабхупада. Они кладут их в портфель, и, поскольку у них дипломатическая неприкосновенность, никто не имеет права смотреть, что у них там находится». Он рассмеялся, откинулся назад и сказал: «Ах! Мы не может туда проникнуть, но Господь Чайтанья может».
Шрила Прабхупада давал мне указания относительно распространения книг. Первым делом он спросил: «Что ты говоришь людям?» Я сказала: «Мы говорим: „О, вы, похоже, очень духовный человек. Это книга из древней Индии. В ней очень много полезного знания». Шрила Прабхупада достал Шримад-Бхагаватам и медленно, очень внимательно процитировал стих: «Эта Бхагавата-пурана сияет, словно солнце...» Он сказал: «Это прекрасный стих. Если просто прочесть человеку этот стих, то как он может отказаться? Тебе не нужно говорить ничего другого. Шримад-Бхагаватам будет продавать сам себя».
Еще он сказал, что в эту эпоху очень хорошо быть женщиной. Он объяснил: «В Кали-югу все настолько деградировало, что люди не доверяют мужчинам. Практически никому не нравится, когда к ним подходит мужчина или когда мужчина стучится им в дверь». Он вспомнил, как во времена его молодости одна компания, выпускающая масло для волос, посылала красивых молодых женщин, чтобы они продавали их товар от двери к двери. Все открывали им дверь и покупали это масло, хотя было непонятно, обладает ли оно хоть какими-нибудь лечебными свойствами. Прабхупада сказал: «Сейчас Господь Чайтанья посылает к людям привлекательных молодых девушек, чтобы помочь этим несчастным обусловленным душам отправиться обратно к Богу. Таков Его план».
(Из книги Сиддханты пр. "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")


(на фото: Мулапракрити д.д.)
Жизнь и славный уход Мулапракрити д.д. описаны в книге "Святые ИСККОН"

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Перевод с английского и наложение субтитров - Екатерина Панфилова. Специально для сайта "Вайшнави".

Если у вас не показывает субтитры, перейдите в "Настройки" (колесико с зубцами) в правом нижнем углу видео. И поставьте галочку напротив "Русские субтитры".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Бывшая жена Прабхупады

Бхавананда:* В какой-то момент бывшая супруга Прабхупады и его дочь оказались в затруднительном положении. Они жили в доме отца супруги на Махатма-Ганди-роуд, и там разразился семейный скандал. В результате дом был поделен на две части, и граница проходила прямо через ванную комнату. Это был настоящий дурдом, и супруге с дочерью приходилось весьма нелегко. Сын Прабхупады, Вриндаван Чандра, сообщил обо всем отцу, и Прабхупада велел мне и Тамалу отправляться в Калькутту, поговорить с супругой и дочерью и пригласить их переехать в Майяпур. Мы сказали: «Прабхупада, Вы — человек с мировым именем. Вы санньяси, и люди могут начать критиковать Вас за то, что Ваша супруга с дочерью живет в одном и том же месте, что и Вы». Прабхупада ответил: «Это не имеет значения. В экстренных случаях все иные соображения не учитываются, в том числе и принципы, связанные со статусом санньяси. И сейчас как раз тот случай».
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху «Воспоминания о святом наших дней»)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*У вас нет и десятой доли той преданности!

Каушалья даси:* В Амритсаре он обучал нас этикету. Он сказал: «В Индии все будут смотреть, какие у вас привычки. Никогда не касайтесь пищи левой рукой», — и он показал нам, как чистить банан, не касаясь его левой рукой. Он показал нам, как пить воду, не касаясь края стакана. Его действительно волновали все эти вещи, поскольку, как он нам объяснил, «все будут смотреть на вас и решать, хорошо ли я вас обучил».
Однажды Прабхупада попросил меня и Ямуну провести киртан. Мы спели всевозможные молитвы и мантры, и, когда мы закончили, кто-то из слушателей стал выражать свое недовольство тем, как мы произносим санскрит. Прабхупада тут же набросился на этого человека: «У вас нет и десятой доли той преданности, которая есть у этих женщин. Как вы смеете говорить что-то об их санскрите!» Так он разгневался. Он был трансцендентно вспыльчив и всегда защищал нас.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Еще немного об одежде
*
«Прабхупада: Согласно ведической цивилизации, женщине разрешается одевать себя красивым образом только перед своим мужем. На улицу они не выходят. Они не выходят. А даже если выходят, то покрытые. Этому правилу строго следуют мусульмане.
Преданный (2): Покрытые?
Прабхупада: Да. Чтобы никто не смог увидеть структуру ее тела».
(Беседа в комнате о современном обществе, 16 июня 1975)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Внешний вид: покрытая голова, пробор волос, одежда, украшения, синдур.*

"Одно из имен, которым называют женщин – камини. Камини… Кама значит страсть (похоть). Так как они пробуждают вожделение. Поэтому по природе женщины красивы, они красиво наряжают себя. Такова природа – пробуждать страстные желания мужчин. Поэтому, согласно ведической цивилизации когда женщина красива и она красиво одета, она должна пробудить страстные желания. Поэтому ведическая цивилизация не позволяет женщинам красиво одеваться кроме случаев когда она находится вместе со своим мужем. Только если она находится вместе с мужем. Потому что, если она, я хочу сказать, вызывает похотливые желания у всех остальных, это не очень хорошо. Поэтому женщине разрешается красиво наряжаться только когда ее муж присутствует. Иначе она не будет этого делать.
Есть некоторые ограничения. Прошита-бхоктака. По одежде женщины можно понять кем она является:  живет ли она с мужем или она вдова, или она не замужем, или ее муж находится вне дома, или же она проститутка. Культура настолько замечательная: просто по одежде можно понять, что «Вот женщина: ее муж находится дома. Вот женщина: она вдова. Вот женщина: она проститутка». Точно таким же образом: «Вот женщина: она не замужем». По одежде можно понять. Этот вермильон (красный порошок на проборе волос) означает, что она замужем. Когда она красиво одета, о, значит ее муж дома. Когда она в белых одеждах без никаких украшений – она вдова. Когда семанта… Как на английском сказать семанта? Это, разделение (пробор волос). Когда он не посередине, а сбоку значит, что она проститутка. Поэтому женщина должна одеваться таким образом, чтобы мужчины могли понять. А если не замужем, у нее не будет покрывала (на голове). Она должна быть открыта. Так или иначе, таковы социальные обычаи ведической цивилизации".
(Лекция по ШБ 1.8.47, 9 мая 1973, Лос Анжелес)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Интересная резолюция Джи-Би-Си...*

[Закон] 501. Джи-Би-Си постановляет, что Международное общество сознания Кришны *не может мириться с оскорбления любого типа*, особенно с теми, которая направлена на зависимых живых существ, таких как женщины, дети, престарелые люди и коровы. Оскорбление действием, вербальное и эмоциональное насилие оказывают разрушительное воздействие на лиану преданности и таким образом, считаются серьезной апарадхой вайшнавов. Любая попытка оправдать этот тип оскорбительного менталитета на основе шастр является неверным истолкованием и решительно отвергается всеми практикующими вайшнавами.
(Из резолюций Джи-Би-Си от 1997 года)

[LAW] 501. THAT the GBC Body hereby declares that the International Society for Krishna Consciousness does not condone abuse of any kind, especially that which is directed towards dependents such as women, children, aged and cows. Battery, verbal and emotional abuse are destructive to the devotional creeper and thus considered serious Vaisnava aparadhas. Any attempt to justify this type of abusive mentality on the basis of sastra is misconstrued and is firmly rejected by all practicing Vaisnavas.

http://gbc.iskcon.org/gbc-resolutions/

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Еще из резолюций:
*
Все члены Джи-Би-Си и другие лидеры должны провести ишта-гоштхи в каждом из храмов, чтобы установить срочность предоставления *равных возможностей, полного вовлечения в преданное служение и неподдельную заботу и защиту для женщин в ИСККОН*. 
(Из резолюций Джи-Би-Си от 2000 г.)
2.[ACTION] All GBC Body members and other leaders shall hold istagosthis in each of their respective temples to establish the priority of providing equal facilities, full encouragement and genuine care and protection for the women members of ISKCON. Also, separate meetings should be held with the leaders and women of each temple to address the women’s needs and concerns, and
618 (ЗАКОН)


А. Все храмы ИСККОН позволяют всем квалифицированным преданным не зависимо от пола *давать лекции* по Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гите во время регулярных храмовых программ. 
(Из резолюций Джи-Би-Си от 2000 г.)
618 [LAW]
A. All ISKCON temples are to allow all qualified devotees, regardless of gender, to speak on Srimad-Bhagavatam, Bhagavad-gita, etc. during the regular temple class.


503 (ЗАКОН). Каждый храм ИСККОН предоставляет равные возможности как для мужчин, так и для женщин *повторять джапу*. Это может означать равные или соответствующие возможности, или общее, или альтернативное использование *алтарной комнаты* как приемлемой для всех.
(Из резолюций Джи-Би-Си от 1997 г.)
[LAW] 503. THAT every ISKCON temple is to provide equal facility for both women and men to chant japa. This may mean equal or appropriate facility, or common or alternative use of the temple room as acceptable by everyone.


http://gbc.iskcon.org/gbc-resolutions/

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Агрессивность или покорность?
*
«Конечно, это хорошо, что вы заботитесь о том, чтобы быть целомудренными, застенчивыми и покорными среди своих духовных братьев. Чанакйа Пандит говорит, что каждый человек должен видеть всех остальных женщин, как матерей, и так же женщины должны смотреть на всех мужчин, как на сыновей. Так в чем же ваша трудность? Если вы полностью используете свою агрессию на санкиртане, то никакая материальная агрессивность и гордость не должна оставаться. _Вы должны различать между преданными и непреданными._ *Агрессия за дело Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху чиста.* Если ты используешь полностью свою агрессию для того, чтобы распространить движение санкиртаны, то не будет никаких вопросов по поводу желания господствовать в храме. Проповедь очищает нас от этих материальных тенденций удовлетворять чувства. Это просто вопрос времени, чтобы ты увидела это. Не волнуйся. Кришна поможет тебе".
(Письмо Джагаддхатри, Пашупати, Шилогате, Памеле. Даллас, 30 июля 1975 г.)

Of course it is good that you are concerned about being chaste, shy, and submissive amongst your godbrothers. CanakyaPandit said that every man should see all other women as mother, and similarly a woman should see all men as son. So what is your difficulty? If you are completely aggressive on Sankirtana, there should be no material aggressiveness and pride remaining. You have to distinguish between devotees and non-devotees.
Aggression for the cause of Lord CaitanyaMahaprabhu is pure. If you become completely absorbed in such aggression to spread Sankirtana Movement, there will be no question of wanting to lord it over in the temple. Preaching purifies us of these material tendencies for sense gratification. It is simply a matter of time that you will see this. Do not worry. Krishna will help you.
Letter to: Jagaddhatri, Pasupati, Sailogata, Pamela, Dallas, 30 July, 1975

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Интервью Ананга Манджари д.д., ученица Шрилы Прабхупады "Имеют ли женщины равные с мужчинами права в ИСККОН?"




Ананга Манджари д.д.: Это непростая тема: «Имеют ли женщины равные с мужчинами права в ИСККОН?»
Я была в комнате Шрилы Прабхупады в Лос Анжелесе в 1972 году, когда один журналист спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду: «А как насчет женщин в вашем движении? Вы говорите, что они менее разумны. Что вы можете сказать по этому поводу? Какое у них положение в вашем движении?» И Прабхупада сказал: «Любой, кто приходит в это движение, становится самым разумным. В противном случае как бы они пришли в это движение? Как бы они приняли эту философию в своей жизни? Поэтому любой, кто приходит в это движение, становится самым разумным». 
И Прабхупада на самом деле писал в своих книгах (и я к сожалению не знаю где точно находится эта цитата, но она есть в комментарии), где он говорит, что предыдущие ачарьи говорили с мужской точки зрения. Потому что то была культура того времени. Только мужчины получали образование и могли слушать философию, вроде того. Поэтому они говорили с точки зрения мужчин. А Прабхупада не говорил с мужской позиции. И он сказал также в этом интервью, что мои ученицы делают все то же, что и мужчины делают. Они проповедуют, служат Божествам, они управляют. И в то время я занималась управлением, в то время у меня была группа санкиртаны, состоящей из женщин, и я была лидером группы. Мы путешествовали. У нас был небольшой храм, где я была президентом храма какое-то время. Я читала лекции, вела киртаны, играла на мриданге. И все шло в таком духе. 
Это то, чего хотел Шрила Прабхупада. Что бы вы ни умели делать, делайте это для Кришны. Делайте, чтобы распространять мое движение. Это то, чего он хотел – распространить эту философию. Что бы у вас не получалось делать хорошо. Этого он хотел для всех своих учеников. 
И так должно был быть, но в определенный момент некоторые стали говорить: ты не можешь играть на мриданге, ты не можешь вести киртан, ты не можешь проповедовать, давать лекции и тому подобное. И это было очень трудно для нас и оказывало разрушительный эффект. Не только для учениц, но и для некоторых учеников, которым сказали не проповедовать в зоне других гуру и тому подобное. 
ИСККОН прошел через болезненный период. Это молодое движение и оно прошло через болезненный период. И у нас до сих пор есть много мест, нуждающихся в улучшении. И я бы сказала, что вместо того, чтобы фокусироваться на том, что является для нас нашими повседневными ролями, каковы наши роли в системе ашрамов… Потому что Прабхупада не придавал большого значения варнам, Господь Чайтанья не придавал большого значения варнам. Когда его спросили об этом, он сказал: «А что является самым высшим?» Правильно? Самое высшее – это распространение сознания Кришны, распространение повсюду Святого Имени. Следовать этой миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Поэтому нам нужно собраться вместе и сотрудничать. Вы можете думать по-другому, чем я. Вы можете проповедовать по-другому, чем я. Может вы не хотите проводить харинаму. Или вам нужно проводить харинаму. Может быть вам нужно развивать определенные направления проповеди. Может вам трудно проповедовать. Может кому-то легче проповедовать. Кто-то может проповедовать с долей психологии. Кто-то может проповедовать с множеством историй. Нам не нужно сражаться из-за этих вещей.  Потому что кто-то может привлечься именно через эти разные способы проповеди.
К сожалению наше движение несколько закостеневшее. Бесполезно закостеневшее, потому что мы ставим штапмы на головы стольких преданных: ты не можешь этого, ты не можешь того, делай так, не делай так. 
Но все равно остаются семена травы… Это хорошая новость. Некоторые преданные, вроде меня. Мой духовный учитель Шрила Прабхупада написал мне: «Стань великим проповедником в этом движении». Это единственный способ как я могу отплатить ему. Как один преданный говорил: «Какие возможности у меня есть? У меня нет возможностей, извините». Поэтому я не собираюсь останавливаться из-за некоторых людей, которые говорят, что ты можешь только оставаться в храме, вести себя тихо и заботиться о детях. Я уже сделала это. Я вырастила своих детей и смотрю за ними. Они находятся на передовой проповеди.  В университетах, студиях йоги, где все происходит, где люди ищут духовного знания. Мои дети там и я буду там же вместе с ними. 
Поэтому вы не можете остановить нас. Мы ученицы Прабхупады, а не ваши. Если у вас другая философия, чем у Прабхупады, извините, я не могу следовать этому. Это мой долг. И это будет происходить. Многие-многие преданные будут выходить вперед как растущая трава. А вы не можете остановить трансцендентную энергию, которую Прабхупада вложил в нас. Никто не сможет остановить это. 
Когда кто-то пытается остановить это… Когда кто-то наступает на траву, не поливаете ее и не заботитесь, вы не даете возможностей траве расти, то может быть она будет расти медленнее, но все равно расти она будет сквозь камни. 
Вы спрашивали конкретно про женщин. И я бы не сказала про равные права в том смысле, что мы должны воевать вместе. Воевать бессмысленно. Мы не должны быть как национальные исследователи. Я не уверена, знаете ли вы что это значит. Но в Америке это журналы, которые собирают грязь на президента, на актеров, знаменитых людей. Они находят недостатки. И иногда они даже вымышляют что-то. Как, например, у Анжелины Джоли три головы или Бред Пит родился с одним лишним пальцем. Они просто ищут грязь. 
Не нужно быть такими, говоря, что ученицы Прабхупады пытаются стать кем-то вроде воинов. Извините, но это похоже на национальных исследователей. Нам не хочется даже отвечать на эти вещи. Это печально, когда старшие преданные в нашем движении говорят подобным образом. 

Перевод Хари-канты д.д.

----------


## Дамир

Сегодня у женщин столько прав, что они перестали Быть Женщинами !

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Женское Министерство в ИСККОН*
http://vaishnaviministry.org

102. (Постановлено, что) Джи-Би-Си должен учредить Международное Женское Министерство. Это министерство будет решать следующие проблемы в ясной, зрелой, и обдуманной форме:
1. Высоко оценивая вклад женщин преданных в ИСККОН.
2. Увеличивая понимание серьезных проблем в отношении женщин в ИСККОН.
3. Обеспечение возможностей, связи и поддержки всех женщин, членов ИСККОН.
4. Решение проблем, связанных с оскорблениями и некорректности на основе половой принадлежности в ИСККОН.
5. Определение различных положений женщин (например, женщины-грихастхи, старшие, отреченные женщины, и брахмачарини).
6. Взаимодействие с храмовыми управляющими и Джи-Би-Си для определения моделей для подражания и поощрения их, чтобы вдохновлять и обучать младших вайшнави.
Первые обязанности этого министерства:
1. Создание региональных министров (которые будут входить в состав Совета женского министерства во всем мире).
2. Подбор Международного женского министра.
3. Связь с региональными Джи-Би-Си, президентами храмов и других лидеров в целях понимания и практического применения Министерства по делам женщин в каждом отдельно взятом регионе.
4. Положительные, региональные руководящие принципы по защите женщин ИСККОН, включая бытовое насилие, сексуальную нечистоплотность и т.д.
Первые цели этого министерства:
ШАГ ПЕРВЫЙ: (Должен быть завершен к июлю 1996 года)
Назначать региональных министров. Региональный министр будет выбран путем совместного обсуждения местными старшими вайшнави, Джи-Би-Си и другими лидерами ИСККОН. Ее квалификация должна включать в себя: способность здраво общаться с местными руководителями, старших и младших женщин-преданных и женскими собраниями; подлинное понимание нужд и забот женщин; способность исполнять женские обязанности Министерства в неконфликтной, но в то же время серьезной манере.
ШАГ ВТОРОЙ: (Должен быть завершен к октябрю 1996 года)
Выберите Международного министра. Международный министр будет выбран следующим образом:
1. Старшие вайшнави из каждого региона будут выдвигать подходящих кандидатов.
2. Обсуждение этих кандидатов будет происходить через COM, почту и телефон.
Судхарма даси, с помощью Бхакти Тиртхи Свами, Мадхусевиты Прабху и Бир Кришны Госвами обеспечит завершение этих задач.
103.
Джи-Би-Си настоящим просит всех храмовых лидеров и лидеров прихожан практическим образом вовлечь женщин-преданных в храмовую садхану и проповедь, проявляя заботливое и зрелое внимание к способностям преданных, местной культуре, старшинству, самоотверженности, служению, необходимости в поощрении и храмовой атмосфере.
ИСККОН является семьей, где каждый должен почувствовать себя желанным гостем. Хотя храмовая атмосфера может отличаться, основной принцип способствующий садхане женщин, основанный на поощрении и уважении, должен оставаться.
(Из резолюций Джи-Би-Си от 1996 г.)

102.
The GBC Body shall establish an International Women’s Ministry. This Ministry will address the following concerns in a clear, mature, and deliberate manner:
1. Appreciating the contribution of ISKCON’s female devotees.
2. Increasing understanding of the serious concerns of women in ISKCON.
3. Providing facility, communication and support for all female members of ISKCON.
4. Addressing issues of abuse and sexual impropriety in ISKCON.
5. Defining the different female devotee situations (e.g. grhastha women, older, renounced women, and brahmacarinis).
6. Working with temple authorities and GBCs to identify role models and encourage them to inspire and train junior Vaisnavis.
The first duties of this Ministry:
1. Establishment of Regional Ministers (who will serve on a worldwide Women’s Ministerial Council.)
2. Selection of an International Women’s Minister.
3. Communication with regional GBC, temple presidents and other leaders as to the purposes, understanding and practical application of the Women’s Ministry in each individual region.
4. Positive, regional guidelines for protecting ISKCON women, including domestic violence, sexual impropriety, etc.
The first objectives of this Ministry:
STEP ONE: (Complete by July 1996)
Appoint Regional Ministers. The regional minister will by chosen conjointly by local senior Vaisnavis, GBC, and other ISKCON leaders. Her qualifications include: ability to communicate maturely with local leaders, senior and junior female devotees and female congregation; genuine understanding of the needs and concerns of ladies; ability to proceed with Women’s Ministry responsibilities in a non-confrontational yet serious manner.
STEP TWO: (Complete by October 1996)
Choose an International Minister. The International Minister will be chosen as follows:
1. Senior Vaisnavis from each region will nominate appropriate candidates.
2. Discussion of these candidates will ensue via COM, mail and phone.
Sudharma dasi, with the help of Bhaktitirtha Swami, Madhusevita Prabhu, and Bir Krishna Goswami will ensure the completion of these tasks.
103.
The GBC hereby requests all temple and congregational leaders to practically engage female devotees in areas of temple sadhana and preaching, giving careful and mature consideration to devotee ability, local culture, devotee seniority, dedication, service, need for encouragement, and temple environment.
ISKCON is a family where everyone should feel welcome. Although temple environments may differ, the underlying principle of facilitating ladies’ sadhana must remain, based on an attitude of encouragement and respect.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Стремление к независимости - результат пренебрежения*

"В век Кали к женщинам и детям так же, как и к брахманам и коровам, будут относиться с грубым пренебрежением и оставлять их без защиты. В этот век недозволенные связи с женщинами приведут к тому, что о многих женщинах и детях некому будет заботиться. *В этой ситуации* женщины будут добиваться независимости от мужчин..." (Бхаг., 1.16.21, комм.)

"In the age of Kali, the women and the children, along with br?hma?as and cows, will be grossly neglected and left unprotected. In this age illicit connection with women will render many women and children uncared for. *Circumstantially*, the women will try to become independent of the protection of men..." (SB, 1.16.21, purport)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Презентация "Поток милости Шрилы Прабхупады"
*



Презентация фото и наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады относительно женщин, показывающие его вдохновляющее и поддерживающее отношение к ним. Составили Вишакха д.д., Малати д.д., Шрутирупа д.д. (АЧБСП) специально для Санги Лидеров ИСККОН, 2016 г.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*"Таков мир двойственности"
*
"Но те, кто ослеплен двойственностью и невежеством, считают Верховную Личность Бога порождением материальной энергии. В этом их беда. Под влиянием иллюзии такие люди мыслят в категориях двойственности: почета и бесчестья, счастья и горя, добра и зла. *Одни из них считают себя мужчинами, другие - женщинами. «Это моя жена, это мой дом. Я хозяин в своем доме. Я муж этой женщины», - думают они. Таков мир двойственности.* Введенные в заблуждение иллюзорной двойственностью, живые существа теряют способность здраво мыслить и не могут постичь Верховную Личность Бога". (Б.-г., 7.27, комм.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Судить вайшнава по рождению
*
"В «Падма-пуране» сказано:
арчйе вишнау шила-дхир гурушу нара-матир ваишнаве джати-буддхир
вишнор ва ваишнаванам кали-мала-матхане пада-тиртхе ?мбу-буддхих
шри-вишнор намни мантре сакала-калуша-хе шабда-саманйа-буддхир
вишнау сарвешвареше тад-итара-сама-дхир йасйа ва нараки сах
Никто не должен считать Божество в храме сделанным из камня или дерева, и точно также нельзя считать духовного учителя обычным человеком. Нельзя причислять вайшнава к той или иной религии или касте, как нельзя считать чаранамриту или воду Ганги простой водой. Нельзя думать, что маха-мантра Харе Кришна — это материальный звук. Все это— проявления Кришны в материальном мире, и они лишь доказывают милость Господа и Его желание помочь преданным, которые служат Ему здесь". (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 20.217, комм.) 

...нараки саха - этот человек - обитатель ада...

Интересно, смотреть на вайшнавов и различать: мужчина или женщина - тоже относится к форме описанного сумасшествия? Если судить по санскриту, то скорее всего да. Вайшнаве джати-буддхир - судить вайшнава по рождению (джати)... 

Боитесь попасть в ад? Не стоит - мы к нему уже привыкли и даже перестали замечать  :mig:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Пури*

Трибхуванатх: Однажды Прабхупада принимал прасад в своей комнате. Ямуна готовила, а Малати бегала вверх-вниз со свежими пури. Я слышал как она перемещается вверх и вниз по лестнице и эти звуки зачаровали меня, поэтому я высунул свою голову за угол и тут же увидел Малати, которая говорила: «Прабхупада, сколько пури вы можете съесть?» Пока Шрила Прабхупада почитал прасадам, она уже принесла ему множество пури. Глаза Прабхупады округлились и он сказал: «Больше, чем вы можете сделать» и рассмеялся. Казалось, он был в восторге.

(Из книги Сиддханты пр. «Воспоминания о святом наших дней», гл.9)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Мгновение общения  с чистым преданным*

Шьяма Прия д.д.: Мое самое лучшее воспоминание о Шриле Прабхупаде – когда я впервые его увидела, прибывающего в храм Сан Диего. Он просто вышел из машины и бросил взгляд на меня, после чего я упала на землю, предлагая поклоны, что напомнило мне эпизод, когда Господь Брахма упал как палка перед Кришной после кражи пастушков. Взгляд Шрилы Прабхупады пронзил мое сердце. В тот момент я понимала, что он видел меня не как тело, но как душу и я знала, что он знал кем я являюсь: духовной душой, а не телом молодой девушки как все остальные относились ко мне. Это было необычайно очищающее мгновение в подтверждение того, что «мгновение общения с чистым преданным» может изменить вашу жизнь.

(С сайта "Связь с Прабхупадой" http://www.prabhupadaconnect.com/Remembering40.html)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Разум первого класса*

Каушалья д.д.: Мы находились в Новом Дели во время войны в Бангладеше. Каждую ночь Шрила Прабхупада хотел работать, вести беседы с нами, давать даршаны и проводить встречи с разными людьми, но мы были вынуждены гасить свет с наступлением темноты в связи с указом правительства. Прабхупаде это не нравилось, поэтому я решила затемнить окна. Я навесила черную ткань поверх окон и в следующую ночь удивила его, включив свет. Он сказал: «О, Каушалья, ты затемнила окна. Это первоклассный разум! Разум первого класса – это когда человек делает то, что нужно сделать без всякой подсказки со стороны. Разум второго класса – это, когда я говорю: «Сделай это» и он делает. А разум третьего класса – это когда я говорю: «Иди и сделай это», человек скрывается за дверью, а затем возвращается и спрашивает: «И что я там должен сделать?»...
(Из книги Сиддханты пр. «Воспоминания о свято наших дней»)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Цитаты не из книг Шрилы Прабхупады перемещены в раздел "Философия" по просьбе автора темы.

----------


## Narat

Харе Кршна. 
что-то этот случаи с Ямуной дд "страх перед духовным учителем"не выходит из головы. страх в учениках, насилие со стороны учителя. как это адекватно воспринять?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Харе Кршна. 
> что-то этот случаи с Ямуной дд "страх перед духовным учителем"не выходит из головы. страх в учениках, насилие со стороны учителя. как это адекватно воспринять?


Спасибо за этот вопрос. Хорошо, что Вы его тут написали.
Если проанализировать общую историю,  в контексте которой произошла эта конкретная ситуация, тогда все становится на свои места. Это мой недочет – что я публиковала истории без объяснительного контекста, предисловия. Поэтому уже несколько раз сталкивалась с недоразумениями, а то и критикой моей работы. 

Сейчас попробую прояснить конкретно эту историю.
Она относится к периоду оканчивающегося строительства храма Кришна-Баларам Мандира во Вриндаване. Те, кто читали хотя бы «Прабхупада-лиламриту», знают, что Гурудас пр. и м.Ямуна, занимающиеся строительством храма, выполняли это служение со множеством промахов и с большим опозданием. Прабхупада приехал за короткий срок до предполагаемого открытия храма, но увидел еще недостроенные стены, кирпичи, валяющиеся на улице и горстку медленно работающих строителей. При том, что на открытие храма, которое должно было состояться вот-вот, были приглашены многие видные люди со всей Индии. А Гурудас и Ямуна не писали об опоздании абсолютно ничего. 
Естественно, Прабхупада был в гневе, и это была его обязанность как учителя – отчитать своих учеников. 
Почему Гурудас и Ямуна так поступили – другой вопрос. Во-первых, кроме энтузиазма у них не было абсолютно никакого опыта строительства. Еще были всегда обманывающие индусы-строители, индусы-поставщики материалов, всего лишь 3 или 4 белых преданных, нехватка денег, злые обезьяны, полчища комаров и индийское летнее пекло. Если читать книгу м.Динатарини “Yamuna Devi. Life of unalloyed devotion”, там видно, что у Ямуны Деви была такая черта характера, что она боялась расстроить кого-либо, поэтому иногда умалчивала горькую правду. Это связано с одним ее детским впечатлением, оставленным христианским пастором. 

То есть первое – отчитать своих учеников было обязанностью духовного учителя.
Но второе, что учитель всегда подходит индивидуально к своим ученикам. Также как и Кришна. Поэтому  испытания даются человеку ровно столько, сколько он способен вынести. К тому, кто не готов, это не придет. Или же придет вместе с тем, кто объяснит почему все так случилось, а не иначе. Но тем, кто не готов к выговору и критике служения, оно им и не дается. По крайней мере, такое ответственное.  

Последнее хотела написать. Тема о женщинах во все времена и во всех религиях вызывала много разночтений и бури эмоций. Поэтому, как ее ни подавай, а всем не угодишь. Можно быть застрахованной от недоразумений и обвинений, только если не притрагиваешься к этой теме совсем.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Также можно объяснить и историю об испытаниях, выпавших на долю Шилавати. В книге "Истинный джентльмен" она озаглавлена "Она пожертвовала всем..." Несколько матаджи очень болезненно восприняли ее.
Естественно, что всем нам хочется видеть и чувствовать, что Кришна нас любит. И Он и в самом деле нас любит. Тогда возникает вопрос: почему тогда он позволил, чтобы с Драупади так жестоко обошлись или с Шилавати? Но сам по себе факт таких случаев не доказывает нелюбовь или безразличие Кришны. Нужно понять, что материальный мир – это обучающее и исправительное учреждение. Никто не знает,  что человек совершил в прошлых жизнях, и потому ему или ей приходится так страдать в этой жизни.
Мы слышали, что придя в сознание Кришны, вся наша карма уже сожжена духовной практикой. Это факт. Но все забывают одну маленькую деталь, что духовная практика должна быть сознательной, а не механистичной. На автомате никто в духовный мир не попадает. Поэтому, чтобы усилить нашу осознанность, углубить нашу работу над своей искренностью в служении, Параматма и посылает так сказать последствия нашей прошлой кармы. Хотя в любое мгновение она может повернуть ситуацию на 180 градусов, как только мы осознаем ПОЧЕМУ к нам пришло то, что пришло. В этом урок.
Но опять таки, испытания даются человеку ровно столько, сколько он способен вынести. К тому, кто не готов, это не придет. Или же придет, но вместе с тем, кто объяснит почему все так случилось, а не иначе.

----------


## Narat

спасибо за ответ. 

я знаком с историей о храме, обстоятельствами итд + конечно же это ихняя раса, о которой мне ничего не понять.
всё же на свои места всё как то не становиться и впечатление остаётся: с одной стороны Ямуна дд, которая искренне боится Шрилу Прабхупаду, а с другой - Шрила Прабхупада, который говорит: "почему ты больше мне не служишь? я заставлю тебя приходить и видеться со мной". 

даже трудно дальше как то комментировать, вы меня понимаете? просто при наличии этих двух фраз любые обстоятельства меркнут... 

пожалуисто, скажите, что я ошибаюсь...

----------


## Narat

знаете, кажется что все прояснилось.. просто у меня какое то помутнее было, вот и все.. извините, что побеспокоил.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> я знаком с историей о храме, обстоятельствами итд + конечно же это ихняя раса, о которой мне ничего не понять.
> всё же на свои места всё как то не становиться и впечатление остаётся: с одной стороны Ямуна дд, которая искренне боится Шрилу Прабхупаду, а с другой - Шрила Прабхупада, который говорит: "почему ты больше мне не служишь? я заставлю тебя приходить и видеться со мной". 
> 
> даже трудно дальше как то комментировать, вы меня понимаете? просто при наличии этих двух фраз любые обстоятельства меркнут...


Одних фраз, записанных на бумаге, недостаточно, чтобы понять глубину отношений людей. Ямуна деви не боялась Шрилу Прабхупаду, она бесконечно уважала его и почитала. Как ребенок, который  обожает своего отца, он боится показаться ему на глаза, если считает себя провинившимся в чем-то. Этот страх не из-за наказания, это другое чувство, что ты не оправдал ожиданий любимого отца. Те кто испытывал это  в отношениях с отцом, он легко поймет эту эмоцию Ямуны деви.
В свою очередь Шрила Прабхупада мог с внутренней улыбкой и любовью сказать ей: "Я заставлю тебя видеться со мной", надо увидеть, КАК он это говорил и понять его отеческую любовь и заботу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В 1945 году Прабхупада ехал в поезде и стал свидетелем такой сцены. Молодая девушка впервые ехала к своему мужу. Ее лицо было прикрыто вуалью. Согласно традиции, после наступления половой зрелости девушка переезжала в дом своего мужа и везла с собой подарки от своих отца и матери. Рядом с ней сидела современная девушка, которая смеялась над этой деревенской девушкой, дергая ее за вуаль. Городская девушка сделала это один раз, а потом второй. Однако, когда она попыталась сделать это в третий раз, деревенская девушка дала ей пощечину.

- Ты поступила правильно, - сказал Прабхупада, сидевший в том же купе.

Через много лет, рассказывая эту историю, Прабхупада пояснил:

- Городская девушка думала: «Какая глупость!», - но когда другая девушка дала ей хорошую пощечину, весь вагон рассмеялся. Застенчивость - единственная защита. Но сейчас застенчивости не осталось. В застенчивости - красота женщины, но мы разрушаем это качество, поэтому нет красоты, нет привлекательности.

_Нектар Прабхупады, Сатсварупа дас Госвами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Тамал Кришна Госвами
24.08.2000, Венгрия_


Я приведу пример того, как Прабхупада не относился к женщинам также как к мужчинам. Я сидел рядом с Прабхупадой на Бэри Плэйс 7, в нашем первом храме в Лондоне. Он сказал мне, что если бы Ямуна Деви, которая тогда была женой президента храма, была мужчиной, то президентом храма была бы она. Другими словами, она была более квалифицирована для этого, чем ее муж. Но т.к. она была женщиной, он не мог сделать ее президентом храма. 

Позже я получил три листочка бумаги, на которых были перечислены разные имена, когда Прабхупада готовился к назначению первого ДжиБиСи. Они в конце концов нашли эти три листочка в архивах. Эти списки были выполнены Прабхупадой от руки, на чистой стороне конвертов, и на первых двух листках, на первом были три женщины, на втором - две женщины, а на третьем, который мне дали, он перечислил всего одиннадцать мужчин. И когда он сформировал ДжиБиСи, то там не было женщин. Он не позволил женщинам быть президентом храма, так как же мог он позволить им стать ДжиБиСи? Я просто показываю вам то, как Прабхупада не относился одинаково к мужчинам и женщинам. 

Другой пример такого разного отношения, это то, что очень редко женщины сопровождали его на прогулках. Женщины конечно же скажут, что это из-за саннйаси, я не знаю о каких саннйаси идет речь, но они говорят, что некоторые саннйаси прогоняли женщин и не позволяли им иметь равные с мужчинами права. Может в этом есть доля правды, но Прабхупада допускал это. Это не так, что Прабхупада не замечал, что на прогулке присутствуют одни мужчины. Он мог бы сказать: «А где этот, а где та?», 
и он действительно так частенько говорил: «А где такой-то и такой-то?». Но этот «такой-то» всегда был саннйаси или другим старшим учеником-мужчиной. Поэтому я не думаю, что Прабхупада одинаково ко всем относился. 

Теперь я покажу вам как он был равен ко всем. Потому что когда движение только зарождалось, он давал женщинам больше равенства, когда саннйаси не было в движении. У него была женщина-секретарь, Говинда Даси. Он очень интересным образом от нее избавился. Очень интересным, потому что он не хотел чтобы Говинда Даси знала, что он хочет сменить секретаря. Поэтому он продиктовал мне письмо, я его записал и он попросил отправить его отдельно. Письмо было о том, что ему нужен секретарь-мужчина. Но первым его секретарем была женщина. Женщины готовили для него. Женщины ходили с ним на прогулки. Ямуна пела киртаны. Ямуна и Химавати говорили на публичных программах. 

Но постепенно движение все больше приобретало силу, и он старался установить то, что вы можете назвать Ведической культурой, и тогда он стал делать эти различия. В его уме разницы не было. Однажды в 1977 г. Прабхупада спросил меня, «Где.. (кажется Упендра)». Я ответил, «Он готовит на кухне». И Прабхупада спросил, «А кто еще там на кухне?», я ответил, - «Шрутирупа, жена Абхирама». Прабхупада сказал, «О, это не очень хорошо, что они там вместе в одной комнате. Я уже выше всех этих вещей, я пожилой человек, но вы - молодые саннйаси, вы должны быть очень осторожными». И он делал такие вещи для защиты саннйаса ашрама и в целом чтобы установить Ведический этикет.

источник: http://akincana.net/prabhupada/tkg-how-prabhupada-was..

----------


## Варган

Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Ади-лила 10.137:
*"Мадхавидеви, семнадцатая среди выдающихся преданных, была младшей сестрой Шикхи Махити. Считается, что в прошлом воплощении она была служанкой Шримати Радхарани.*

_Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:_ 

О Мадхавидеви рассказывается во второй главе Антья-лилы «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» (104 – 106). Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху считал ее одной из служанок Шримати Радхарани. В этом мире у Чайтаньи Махапрабху было «трое с половиной» преданных, которые были Ему ближе всех. Троими были Сварупа Госани, Шри Рамананда Рай и Шикхи Махити, а сестра Шикхи Махити Мадхавидеви, будучи женщиной, считалась «половиной». Поэтому говорится, что у Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху было «три с половиной» преданных, которые пользовались особым доверием".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> _Тамал Кришна Госвами
> 24.08.2000, Венгрия_
> 
> 
> Я приведу пример того, как Прабхупада не относился к женщинам также как к мужчинам. Я сидел рядом с Прабхупадой на Бэри Плэйс 7, в нашем первом храме в Лондоне. Он сказал мне, что если бы Ямуна Деви, которая тогда была женой президента храма, была мужчиной, то президентом храма была бы она. Другими словами, она была более квалифицирована для этого, чем ее муж. Но т.к. она была женщиной, он не мог сделать ее президентом храма. 
> 
> Позже я получил три листочка бумаги, на которых были перечислены разные имена, когда Прабхупада готовился к назначению первого ДжиБиСи. Они в конце концов нашли эти три листочка в архивах. Эти списки были выполнены Прабхупадой от руки, на чистой стороне конвертов, и на первых двух листках, на первом были три женщины, на втором - две женщины, а на третьем, который мне дали, он перечислил всего одиннадцать мужчин. И когда он сформировал ДжиБиСи, то там не было женщин. Он не позволил женщинам быть президентом храма, так как же мог он позволить им стать ДжиБиСи? Я просто показываю вам то, как Прабхупада не относился одинаково к мужчинам и женщинам. 
> 
> Другой пример такого разного отношения, это то, что очень редко женщины сопровождали его на прогулках. Женщины конечно же скажут, что это из-за саннйаси, я не знаю о каких саннйаси идет речь, но они говорят, что некоторые саннйаси прогоняли женщин и не позволяли им иметь равные с мужчинами права. Может в этом есть доля правды, но Прабхупада допускал это. Это не так, что Прабхупада не замечал, что на прогулке присутствуют одни мужчины. Он мог бы сказать: «А где этот, а где та?», 
> ...


Интересный угол зрения. Но следует также оценить очки, через которые наблюдаются события, или сознание человека. 
При всем уважении к Тамалу Кришне Госвами и его заслугам перед обществом преданных, Прабхупадой и Кришной, он, как он сам признается, был одним из тех лидеров-санньяси, которые в 80-е годы пытались ввести дискриминационными постановления в отношении грихаст и женщин, которые отверг Шрила Прабхупада.

Вот его статья, где он сам признается в этом:
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=98&Itemid=368

"Конфликт достиг кульминации на ежегодном фестивале ИСККОН в Майяпуре (Западная Бенгалия) в марте 1976 г. Джи-би-си, в основном состоявший из санньяси,28 *под председательством автора этой статьи* принял несколько спорных постановлений: «Незамужние женщины с детьми не должны жить в храмах ИСККОН. Мужья и жены также не могут жить в храмах, даже раздельно. Прежде чем вступить в брак, преданные должны найти источник средств к существованию, а не надеяться на материальную поддержку ИСККОН. Вступив в брак, грихастха должен содержать жену до тех пор, пока не примет санньясу».*

Эти постановления свидетельствовали о глубоко негативном взгляде на сексуальность и роль женщин в Движении, который преобладал в ИСККОН в ранние годы. Такой взгляд на вещи находил подтверждения в священных писаниях, ибо любые привязанности (особенно к противоположному полу), если их не преодолеть, становятся причиной нового рождения души. Иллюзорная материальная энергия, майя, супруга Господа Шивы, изображается как надзирательница тюрьмы, а те, кто одного с ней пола, считаются ее представителями. По этой схеме женщина является причиной материального рабства, а рождение в теле женщины считается большим несчастьем. Однако это искаженное толкование священных писаний, как объясняется в другом источнике:
...
Санньяси ИСККОН, *включая и автора этой статьи*, видели в женщинах майю, которую всегда следует тщательно избегать.
...
«Фанатизм! — был ответ Прабхупады. — Мы должны всегда помнить, что ни грихастхи, ни брахмачари, ни санньяси — никто не может строго следовать всем правилам и ограничениям. В Кали-югу это невозможно. Если я буду находить у вас недостатки, а вы найдете их у меня, то мы будем разобщены и наше настоящее дело останется невыполненным. Поэтому Чайтанья Махапрабху советовал проводить хари-наму, то есть петь мантру Харе Кришна, а это может делать каждый — грихастха, ванапрастха и санньяси. Все должны постоянно повторять мантру Харе Кришна, тогда все проблемы разрешаться. Иначе невозможно развиваться духовно».**
Хотя Прабхупада ценил служение своих ведущих санньяси и их помощников, которые распространяли более 50% книг по всему миру, он был явно недоволен их сектантскими взглядами".
(Тамала Кришна Госвами, Трудности роста: Ереси в движении сознания Кришны, Спор между санньяси и домохозяевами)

Если сравнивать то, как описывают одни и те же события разные ученики Прабхупады, можно найти много противоречий. 
Для меня показателен еще один пример "разных очков". Гурудаса прабху, бысший муж Ямуны Деви описывает случай, когда Шрила Прабхупада хотел назначить Ямуну Деви Джи-Би-Си.
«Однажды Шрила Прабхупада рассматривал возможность сделать Ямуну членом Джи-Би-Си, но некоторые преданные стали возражать: «Женщина не может быть Джи-Би-Си». Прабхупада ответил: «Мужчины и женщины равны на духовной платформе». Хотя Прабхупада предлагал такое служение Ямуне, ей больше нравилось служить Божествам и петь бхаджаны, поэтому она отказалась. Прабхупада обращался со своими ученицами как с собственными дочерьми. Они могли обращаться к нему за советом и могли стоять, где хотели, во время поклонения в храме». (Из книги Гурудаса, мужа Ямуны под названием "Своим примером" (Gurudasa, By His Example))
В то же время другой ученик Шрилы Прабхупады рассказывает, что Шрила Прабхупада сказал: "Если бы Ямуна была мужчиной, я бы назначил ее Джи-Би-Си".
Кому верить? Гурудасу прабху, который написал свою книгу после принятия санньясы и после того, как Ямуна оставила его, хотя он был против? Или другому ученику, который не присутствовал при этих событиях лично и всем известны его критические высказывания насчет женщин?
Пусть каждый сам делает выводы.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Ади-лила 10.137:
> *"Мадхавидеви, семнадцатая среди выдающихся преданных, была младшей сестрой Шикхи Махити. Считается, что в прошлом воплощении она была служанкой Шримати Радхарани.*
> 
> _Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:_ 
> 
> О Мадхавидеви рассказывается во второй главе Антья-лилы «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» (104 – 106). Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху считал ее одной из служанок Шримати Радхарани. В этом мире у Чайтаньи Махапрабху было «трое с половиной» преданных, которые были Ему ближе всех. Троими были Сварупа Госани, Шри Рамананда Рай и Шикхи Махити, а сестра Шикхи Махити Мадхавидеви, будучи женщиной, считалась «половиной». Поэтому говорится, что у Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху было «три с половиной» преданных, которые пользовались особым доверием".


Это утверждение также нуждается в контексте, раз уж оно делается на публичном форуме. Иначе сторонний читатель может вынести для себя негативное впечателние, что явне не улучшит репутацию ИСККОН в свете последних событий. 

Утверждение, что женщины считаются "половиной", может трактоваться по-разному. Что это значит? Буквальное значение: половина человека? Невозможно. Тогда в каком контексте следует это рассматривать? Ответ, который приходит на ум - половина в социальном смысле. Учитывая времена, в которые жил автор данного утверждения, это действительно будет справедливым, так как непосредственно с чужой женщиной, не позволялось какое-либо общение или совместная деятельность без участия ее мужа. 
Но важно принять во внимание, что данное утверждение встречается во всей нашей литературе всего лишь единожды и не подтверждается словами других ачарьев. А Шрила Прабхупада на своем личном примере никогда не обращался с женщинами как с половинчатыми существами. Потому что социальная среда сильно изменилась и сейчас нет женщин. Так же как и мужчин.
Недавно я попала в непростую ситуацию и попросила мужчину о защите. В ответ услышала красивые слова, которые мне нифига не помогли. И кого можно назвать полноценной личностью или мужчиной после этого?...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кому верить? Гурудасу прабху, Или другому ученику?
> Пусть каждый сам делает выводы.


Мы можем доверять и Гурудасу и Тамал Кришна Госвами. Нет проблем понять эти кажущиеся противоречия, если рассматривать все цели, которые Шрила Прабхупада ставил перед нашим обществом. 
 Когда он обращался к нам, как к духовным душам, он настаивал, что нет отличий между _душой_ мужчины и женщины, и все выполняют одинаковую духовную практику в ИСККОН, все проповедуют, все поклоняются Божествам и т.д.
И вместе с тем, для ещё не достигших чистоты людей, членов общества варна-ашрамы, Шрила Прабхупада разделял и определял разные функции мужчин и женщин в обществе. Когда Прабхупада говорил о своей мечте видеть в ИСККОН варна-ашраму дхарму, он в своих комментариях всегда подчеркивал защиту, особую заботу о женщинах и зависимость женщин. Разве это не указывает прямо на то, что женское _тело_ отлично от мужского?
 Большинство обусловленных женщин не смогут  выполнять обязанности мужчины. Освобожденная душа, наверное, сможет, но я ещё не видела ни одной такой реальной могущественной женщины.

Например:

"Такова ведическая система, что каждая женщина должна быть замужем."
"Таковы ведические традиции. Считается, что женщина всегда должна быть зависимой - в детстве он зависит от своего отца, в молодости - от мужа, а в старости - от своих старших сыновей. Согласно «Ману-самхите», она не должна быть независимой. Независимость для женщины означает несчастную жизнь. В наше время очень много девушек незамужем и ложно считают себя свободными, но на самом деле их жизнь неудачна. В данном стихе мы видим пример того, как женщина почувствовала, что без мужа она - всего лишь мертвое тело."
"Для неё лучше оставаться зависимой. Это очень хорошо. Независимая женщина не может быть свободной. Это факт. Мы видели в Западных странах, во имя независимости, так много женщин несчастны. Поэтому это не рекомендуется в ведической литературе и по _варнашрама-дхарме_"

Из понимания целей Шрилы Прабхупады приходит понимание его акцентов в комментариях.Нам нужно уметь различать эти вещи и не видеть конфликта между ними.

Джая Шрила Прабхупада!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Объясните мне как сочетаются эти два утверждения, когда в первом случае преданный говорит, что Шрила Прабхупада не назначил м.Ямуну Джи-Би-Си из-за того, что она была женщиной, а во втором случае, что Шрила Прабхупада предложил Ямуне Деви такую роль, хотя она была женщиной? 

И в чем связь защиты женщин с отрицанием их способности исполнять руководящие роли? 

Почему защита женщин у вас так ассоциируется с лишением их каких-то возможностей? Разве в этом состоит вся защита? А как насчет защиты пожилых женщин, одиноких и замужних? Где незамужним помогают выйти замуж, чтобы они не переступали свою стыдливость и сами не начинали искать себе мужа? Где замужних женщин защищают от побоев мужа, хотя бы во время беременности? Где заботятся о пожилых? Сейчас во Вриндаване умирает от 4 стадии рака матаджи Расанги. Кто из тех, кто ратует за варнашраму и за защиту женщин, организовал хотя бы небольшой ашрам для помощи таким нуждающимся вайшнавам? Она сейчас практически без денег, не может ходить, никто о ней систематически не заботится. 

Пусть те, кто ратует за защиту женщин докажут свои слова делом, а не ограничиваются тем, что указывают женщинам на их место у параши. 

Оглядывая всю ситуацию защиты женщин, я не могу всерьез воспринимать подобные заявления «ратников правого дела». Поэтому последний год просто игнорирую все подобные выпады. Ответила здесь только в связи с последней истерией вокруг ухода одного шоумена. Он изрядно подпортил репутацию нашей замечательной секты и вынес в описание видео вырванные из контекста слова Шрилы Прабхупады именно о женщинах. 

Поэтому, да, продолжайте писать на публичном форуме о том, как Шрила Прабхупада неравно относился к женщинам из-за их гендерной принадлежности. Антисектанты будут вам благодарны за это. Не думайте, что они сюда не заглядывают.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Меня настораживает именно настроение в котором подаются эти факты:




> У него была женщина-секретарь, Говинда Даси. Он очень интересным образом от нее *избавился*.


Разве о любящем и духовном человеке можно сказать, что он хотел от кого-то избавиться? Или может это личное дополнение от переводчицы статьи?

Информация, подаваемая в таком настроении подрывает веру женщин в Шрилу Прабхупаду. А вера в духовного учителя является чуть ли не первоочередной в духовной практике. Это медвежья услуга Шриле Прабхупаде и преданным.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Меня настораживает именно настроение в котором подаются эти факты:
> 
> "У него была женщина-секретарь, Говинда Даси. Он очень интересным образом от нее *избавился.*"


Согласна с вами, это употребленное слово резко негативное. Надеюсь, это издержки перевода, (возможно, кто-то может посмотреть англ.вариант?) 
 Изучая наследие Шрилы Прабхупады, можно быть уверенными, что он не относился к ученикам подобным образом. 
Если порхать поверхностно в интернете по цитатам, как делают критики ИСККОН, то никто не сможет понять личность такого масштаба, как Прабхупада.




> Информация, подаваемая в таком настроении подрывает веру женщин в Шрилу Прабхупаду.


Наблюдаю, что преданные много читают критики в соцсетях, это легко разрушает слабый росток веры. Тот, кому дорога их вера, это не читают, не смотрят, банят любого оскорбителя и не общаются с негативными людьми.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Разве о любящем и духовном человеке можно сказать, что он хотел от кого-то избавиться? Или может это личное дополнение от переводчицы статьи?





> Надеюсь, это издержки перевода, (возможно, кто-то может посмотреть англ.вариант?)


Это надо спрашивать саму переводчицу, это ее ответственность. Каждый перевод должен быть подписан, чтобы было ясно, с кого спрашивать.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема одиноких матаджи отделена в раздел "Традиция и современность" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18192

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Заключительная часть интервью с матаджи Дивьялилой на сайте bvks.ru
Она ученица Джаяпатаки Свами, жена известного вайшнавского проповедника Харилилы прабху и преподавательница Маяпурского института. Предыдущие части интервью с ней вы можете прочитать по ссылкам ниже.

В этой части беседы матаджи Дивьялила рассказала о том, как жить с мужем или женой, которые не практикуют преданное служение или не серьезны в этом; почему преданные не должны отказываться от рождения детей; как воспитывать детей в сознании Кришны. А также она прокомментировала модную среди западных преданных идею о том, чтобы называть женщин не «матаджи», а «прабху».

«ЕСЛИ ВАШ ПАРТНЕР НЕ ГОТОВ СЕРЬЕЗНО ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ ПРЕДАННОЕ СЛУЖЕНИЕ, НУЖНО МОЛИТЬСЯ ЗА НЕГО, А НЕ РАЗВОДИТЬСЯ С НИМ»

— Есть известное утверждение в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (7.11.17), что жена должна служить мужу, «если он не падший». Иногда преданные это понимают так, что если супруг или супруга духовно пали, не следуют принципам или вообще не являются преданными, их можно оставить.

— Шастры говорят, что вступить в семейную жизнь – значит подписаться на всю жизнь, ты не можешь к этому относиться легко. Это не игра: захотели — сошлись, захотели — разошлись. Преданные разводятся по причине неправильного понимания шастр, отсутствия доверия и руководства. Мы не должны слушать, что говорит наш ум, нужно слушать шастры и предыдущих ачарьев. В ведических писаниях сказано, как мы должны жить. В первой мантре «Шри Ишопанишад» сказано, что у всех есть своя доля. У женщины и мужчины есть предписанные обязанности. Мужчина – берет ответственность и дает защиту. Женщина – заботится о детях и муже, растит хороших детей в сознании Кришны. Кришна говорит о предписанных обязанностях в третьей главе «Бхагавад-гиты», когда Арджуна заявляет, что хочет оставить поле сражения и жить на подаяние, хотя он кшатрий. Но Кришна сказал: «Ты должен выполнять свой долг».

Мы должны понимать, в чем наш предписанный долг в этом Движении. В чем долг мужчины и женщины. Тогда не будет проблем такого рода. В восемнадцатой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» Кришна говорит про предписанные обязанности до сорок восьмой шлоки. И потом двадцать стихов Он говорит про предание. Это дает понимание, насколько важны предписанные обязанности. И также Кришна два раза в третьей и восемнадцатой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» произносит шлоку о том, что каждому человеку лучше выполнять свой долг, пусть несовершенным образом, чем очень хорошо выполнять чужой.

Если мы смотрим на жизнь через призму шастр, у нас не будет проблем. Но что часто происходит? Мы отделяем духовную жизнь и личную. Мы думаем: «Моя личная жизнь в семье и моя жизнь как преданного – это разные вещи». Это проблема в нашем обществе.

Я также слышала, преданные говорят, что практика чистого преданного служения не зависит от того, живут муж и жена вместе или развелись. Это еще одна иллюзия.

— Так все-таки когда можно оставить падшего супруга или супругу?

— Что значит «падший муж»? Если партнер непреданный, но он поддерживает преданное служение, его не нужно оставлять. Другая ситуация: порой он критикует процесс, но не останавливает вас в практике преданного служения. С таким мужем тоже нужно продолжать жить. Третья ситуация: он постоянно критикует преданное служение, но не создает для вас преграды. Терпите и живите вместе. Нужно молиться за такого партнера, и в его сердце произойдет изменение.

Падший партнер — тот, кто заставляет своего мужа или жену жестоким образом нарушать регулирующие принципы. С такой личностью лучше жить отдельно. Но, повторюсь, Шрила Прабхупада говорит, это не значит, что нужно снова выйти замуж или жениться.

— Ваши слова можно понять так, что, если муж склоняет жену к нарушению четвертого регулирующего принципа, жена может оставить его. Но разве это хорошо?

— Нет. У Шрилы Прабхупады был один ученик, он ходил к проститутке в Навадвипе. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Зачем он идет к проститутке, когда у него есть жена?» Такое происходит с прабху, порой вожделение может быть очень сильным и у матаджи. В этом случае не нужно искать удовлетворения на стороне, тогда это становится незаконным сексом. Если такое происходит внутри религиозного брака, один партнер может помочь другому. Если ваш партнер начинающий, ему нельзя дать много философии, для него это будет трудно. Нужно давать необходимую поддержку, читать вместе книги и заниматься служением. Так происходит постепенное изменение сердца. Не за один вечер. «Чувственное наслаждение – майя, ты в майе», — такие слова приведут к негативным последствиям.

Очень важно, чтобы муж поддерживал жену, а жена поддерживала мужа. Порой прабху очень продвинут, а у матаджи проблемы, она не достигла зрелости, ей нужно больше времени. И прабху должен помочь матаджи. Порой матаджи очень возвышенна, а прабху нужно наслаждение. И тогда матаджи должна помочь прабху. Очень важно, чтобы один партнер не смотрел на другого свысока. Я знаю, это очень важный вопрос в нашем Движении. Нельзя идти «налево» и искать там наслаждение. Шастры рекомендуют религиозный брак. В то же самое время, когда мы практикует сознание Кришны, сердце постепенно будет меняться.

— Если муж или жена имеют плохие привычки, например, пьют кофе или просыпаются поздно, то дурно влияют и на своего спутника. Что делать в этом случае?

— Если ваш партнер не готов практиковать серьезно, не нужно просто избавляться от него и идти вперед. Нужно взять ответственность и помогать. Сестра Шрилы Прабхупады была очень возвышенная. Конечно, можно прикрываться тем, что мы не такие возвышенные, но это неправильно. Она следовала наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, поэтому терпела выходки своего мужа, и в конце концов ее муж пал ей в ноги. Это очень экстремальная ситуация. Не знаю, сможет ли сейчас кто-то так же поступить. Муж может смотреть телевизор, пить алкоголь, но мы должны выяснить детали. Ведь при этом он может также не останавливать свою жену в преданном служении, он может обеспечивать семью, давать матаджи деньги, которые она тратит в сознании Кришны. Тогда она должна молиться за него, кормить его прасадом. То есть нужно смотреть вглубь ситуации. Нужно думать: «Он мой муж, я должна ему помочь». Так же и муж должен думать: «Она моя жена, она пришла ко мне, я должен дать ей защиту». Это и называется брать ответственность. Помогать друг другу, не бросать в беде.

— В России к Движению часто присоединяются матаджи, чьи мужья непреданные. Что вы им посоветуете?

— Если мы, матаджи, принимаем в семье преданное служение первыми, мы часто начинаем действовать экстремально. И так себя ведем, что сводим другую личность с ума. Мы хотим за одну ночь все изменить. При этом муж еще даже не имеет представления о том, что такое преданное служение! Изменения должны делаться постепенно. Кришна говорит: «Шанаи шанаир». То есть нужно идти шаг за шагом. Тогда есть возможность, что муж оценит сознание Кришны.

«НЕЖЕЛАНИЕ ИМЕТЬ ДЕТЕЙ В БРАКЕ, ЧТОБЫ ДЕЛАТЬ БОЛЬШЕ СЛУЖЕНИЯ, — ЭТО ОТРЕЧЕНИЕ В ГУНЕ СТРАСТИ»

— Думаю, мало кто из преданных не согласится с тем, что санньяси и брахмачари должны избегать общения с противоположным полом. Но вот в отношении грихастх часто возникают споры, говорят, что для них нет такого строгого запрета, потому что они уже женаты или замужем.

— Прабхупада никогда не одобрял свободное смешение полов, он часто приводил пример с огнем и маслом. Брахмачари и санньяси, несомненно, нельзя оставаться наедине с женщиной. Гуру может общаться с женщиной только в окружении преданных. Брахмачари общается с матаджи только по служению и тоже не наедине. Грихастхи-преданные тоже должны ограничивать свое общение. Несмотря на то, что прабху женат, он не может общаться с незамужними девушками свободно. Даже вопросы служения прабху должен обсуждать с матаджи в присутствии своей жены.

— Вопрос о детях. Иногда можно услышать от семейных преданных, что дети мешают преданному служению. Что вы им ответите?

— Мы возвращаемся к той же шлоке «Шри Ишопанишад», где говорится о доле. Доля женского тела – иметь детей. И предназначение грихастха-ашрама – воспитывать детей в сознании Кришны. Шрила Прабхупада сказал в «Нектаре Наставлений», что сознание Кришны вдохновляет пары на рождение детей. Кришна говорит: «Дхарма вирудха бхутешу, Я — половая жизнь, не противоречащая религиозным принципам». Из этого мы можем сделать вывод, что половая жизнь предназначена только для зачатия детей. Если люди женятся и решают заниматься только служением, они должны спросить себя: «Мы кладем огонь и масло рядом, неужели масло не растает?» Если оно никогда не растает, зачем вообще было жениться? Шастры нигде не рекомендуют брак только для так называемой компании, сотрудничества. Все мантры, которые читаются во время виваха-ягьи, говорят про зачатие детей. Нет таких мантр в виваха-ягье, которые говорили бы: «Вы сошлись вместе, теперь занимайтесь служением». Это искусственно, это наша спекуляция.

Как преданные мы должны понимать: растить и воспитывать детей в сознании Кришны — важное служение, которое мы делаем для Прабхупады. Мы расширяем семью Шрилы Прабхупады. Решение не иметь детей в семье не рекомендуется в шастрах. Кришна говорит («Бхагавад-гита» 18.8): «Тот, кто отказывается выполнять свой долг из-за того, что это слишком обременительно, или из страха, отрекается от него под влиянием гуны страсти». Гуна страсти будет тянуть совершать греховные поступки. Еще раньше Арджуна спрашивает Кришну, почему человека тянет совершать греховные поступки, и Кришна дает ответ (3.37): «Эта сила не что иное, как вожделение, которое возникает под влиянием гуны страсти». Когда мы отрекаемся от предписанных обязанностей в гуне страсти, то мы будем вынуждены совершать греховные действия. Когда преданные решают не иметь детей в браке – это отречение в гуне страсти. Это приводит ко множеству проблем: болезни у женщин, незаконные отношения на стороне. Потому что центр в отношениях между супругами — дети. Когда дети есть, сильнее близость между мужем и женой. Когда этого нет, это искусственно. И это приведет к проблемам.

— А как много должно быть детей?

— Прабхупада говорил: сколько можно. Но мы должны быть также практичными. Минимум два. Потому что один ребенок будет поддерживать другого в будущем, когда родители станут уже пожилыми. Женщина с одним ребенком, согласно шастрам, все равно что бесплодна.

— Часто можно услышать, что дети, рожденные в семьях преданных, необычные души. В чем их особенность?

— Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите», что те, кто не завершили процесс преданного служения полностью, рождаются в семье преданных. В этом их уникальность. Если они не смогли завершить процесс из-за каких-то материальных желаний, они вновь рождаются в материальном мире. И родители вместо того, чтобы вдохновлять их материальные желания, должны вдохновлять их на духовный прогресс. Тогда их жизнь будет успешна. Часто мы уделяем больше внимания учебе детей, их материальному успеху, а преданное служение уходит на второй план. Так не должно быть. Преданное служение – главный приоритет в жизни.

«ДАЖЕ НЕГРАМОТНЫЙ РИКШАВАЛ В ИНДИИ НИКОГДА НЕ НАЗОВЕТ ЖЕНЩИНУ “ПРАБХУ”»

— Некоторые матаджи в нашем Движении настаивают на том, чтобы их называли «прабху». Что об этом говорят шастры и есть ли что-то подобное в культуре Индии?

— Когда меня назвали прабху, я была в шоке (смеется — ред.). Я подумала: «Они ведь ошиблись, правда?!» В ведической культуре роль матери очень прославлена. Если к женщине обращаются как к матаджи, значит ее прославляют. В шастрах говорится, что есть семь матерей: мать-корова, жена царя, жена гуру, мать-земля, мать, которая нас родила, кормилица. Мать очень прославлена. «Прабху» означает «господин». Но мы видим, что мать более прославлена, чем господин.

Первое, чему мы учимся в сознании Кришны — это то, что мы не это тело. Однако тело у нас все же есть, мы не можем это отрицать. Мы можем делать то, что позволяет нам тело, данное Кришной. Мы можем выполнять служение только в рамках той способности, какая есть у нашего тела. Мы не можем измениться искусственно. Очевидно, что только матаджи может стать матерью, поэтому к женщине нужно обращаться «матаджи».

Мы можем рассказать хорошую историю. Когда в шестой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Парвати прокляла Читракету, он принял проклятие и обратился к Парвати как к матери. Это дает нам понимание, как прославлена роль матери. Мы видим различных женских персонажей в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», и везде к ним обращаются «мать» или «царица». Мы не видим в священных писаниях, чтобы кто-то называл женщину «прабху».

В Индии даже неграмотный рикшавала будет называть женщину «матаджи» или «джабе». Но рикшавала не будет называть мать «прабху». Он знает этикет обращения к женщине как к матери, несмотря на то, что он необразованный.

— Это обращение «матаджи» относится также к тем женщинам, которые не имеют детей?

— Да. Всех женщин нужно видеть как матерей. В этом идея. Помимо собственной жены, все другие женщины должны быть рассматриваемы как мать. Называя личность «матерью», мы даем сильный посыл уму, что он не должен видеть других женщин никем, кроме матери. Когда мы зовем женщину «мать», это сильно влияет на ум. Это хорошая культура, которую принес Прабхупада. Но к своей жене не нужно обращаться «матаджи».

— Тогда откуда берется эта идея у некоторых членов нашего Движения, что женщин нужно называть «прабху»?

— Я бы сказала, что это неправильное понимание шастр. Я уже приводила пример: в первой мантре «Шри Ишопанишад» написано, что каждому выделена своя доля. Наше тело — это наша доля, и мы должны принять то, что нам положено.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

— Скажите, пожалуйста, в чем, на ваш взгляд, причина культурного разделения внутри ИСККОН на либералов и традиционалистов?

— Мы принимаем культуру «Бхагаватам». Согласно культуре «Бхагаватам», когда Кришна вошел в Двараку, воспитанные женщины из хороших семей стояли на балконах и крышах домов. Они приветствовали Господа оттуда. Проститутки тоже были во времена Кришны, и вот они смешивались с толпой мужчин внизу. Это культура «Бхагаватам». Воспитанные женщины не смешиваются с мужчинами. Шрила Прабхупада ясно говорит об этом в комментарии: они поприветствовали Господа с террас.  

Но мы привносим в Движение свои мирские привычки. Это все наш ложный гуру — ум. Мы не должны слушать его, мы будем слушать то, что говорит Шрила Прабхупада. Если все мы будем брать слова Прабхупады как изначальный источник, то у нас не будет проблем. Некоторые думают, что если мы будем пользоваться современными методами, то приведем в Движение больше современных людей. Но этого не произойдет. Только наставления ачарьев способны изменить сердца людей. Мы не являемся ачарьями. Мы не можем изменять учение. Мы можем действовать лишь как инструмент в руках ачарьев.

Полное интервью: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/nazyvat_matadji_prabhu/

#статьи_bvks

----------


## Андрон

> Когда Кришна вошел в Двараку, воспитанные женщины из хороших семей стояли на балконах и крышах домов. Они приветствовали Господа оттуда. Проститутки тоже были во времена Кришны, и вот они смешивались с толпой мужчин внизу. Воспитанные женщины не смешиваются с мужчинами.


Между прочим, проститутки Двараки были чистыми преданными Кришны:

ШБ 1.11.19:
"Одновременно сотни знаменитых куртизанок тоже направились туда в своих экипажах. *Они горели желанием увидеть Господа*, и их прекрасные лица украшали блестящие серьги, подчеркивавшие красоту их чела.
Комментарий: 
Можно терпимо относиться даже к проституткам, если они преданные Господа. Даже в наши дни в больших городах Индии *многие проститутки — искренние преданные Господа.* По воле случая человек бывает вынужден заниматься делом, не пользующимся уважением в обществе, но *это не может быть препятствием на пути преданного служения Господу. Ничто не способно остановить преданное служение Господу.* Из этого стиха следует, что даже в те дни, около пяти тысяч лет назад, в таком городе, как Дварака, где жил Господь Кришна, имелись проститутки. Это означает, что проститутки необходимы в обществе для поддержания в нем должного порядка.
Когда Шри Билвамангала Тхакур, великий ачарья из вайшнавской школы Вишнусвами, жил как домохозяин, он был очень привязан к одной *проститутке, которая оказалась преданной Господа.* Однажды ночью во время грозы Тхакур под проливным дождем пришел в дом Чинтамани. Ее поразило, что он пришел к ней в такую ужасную ночь, переправившись через бурную реку. Она сказала Билвамангале Тхакуру, что его влечение к плоти такой ничтожной женщины, как она, использовалось бы по назначению, если бы было направлено на преданное служение Господу, чтобы трансцендентная красота Господа стала привлекательной для него. Этот случай стал поворотным в судьбе Тхакура. Благодаря словам проститутки он встал на путь духовного самоосознания. Впоследствии Тхакур признал ее своим духовным учителем и в нескольких местах в своих литературных произведениях прославил Чинтамани, указавшую ему истинный путь.
В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.32) Господь говорит: «О сын Притхи, даже низкорожденные чандалы и те, кто родился в семьях неверующих, и *даже проститутки достигнут совершенства жизни, если найдут себе прибежище в беспримесном преданном служении Мне, ибо преданному служению не препятствуют ни низкое происхождение, ни род занятий. Этот путь открыт каждому, кто согласен следовать по нему*».
Ясно, что *проститутки Двараки, горевшие желанием встретить Господа, были Его беспримесными преданными*, и потому шли путем освобождения, как говорится в этом стихе «Бхагавад-гиты». Следовательно, единственное преобразование, которое необходимо провести в обществе, — это направить организованные усилия на то, чтобы *превратить граждан в преданных Господа, и благодаря этому у них сами собой проявятся все положительные качества небожителей*".




> «ЕСЛИ ВАШ ПАРТНЕР НЕ ГОТОВ СЕРЬЕЗНО ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ ПРЕДАННОЕ СЛУЖЕНИЕ, НУЖНО МОЛИТЬСЯ ЗА НЕГО, А НЕ РАЗВОДИТЬСЯ С НИМ»


Спасибо, хорошая статья, доброе христианское отношение к семейным проблемам.
Ее рекомендации полностью совпадают с рекомендациями Библии:

"Муж оказывай жене должное благорасположение; подобно и жена — мужу.
Жена не властна над своим телом, но муж; равно и муж не властен над своим телом, но жена.
*Не уклоняйтесь друг от друга*, разве по согласию, на время, для упражнения в посте и молитве, а потом опять будьте вместе, чтобы не искушал вас сатана невоздержанием вашим.
Впрочем, это сказано мною как позволение, а не как повеление.
Ибо желаю, чтобы все люди были как и я; но каждый имеет свое дарование от Бога, один так, другой иначе.
Безбрачным же и вдовам говорю: хорошо им оставаться как я.
Но если не могут воздержаться, пусть вступают в брак; ибо лучше вступить в брак, нежели разжигаться.
А вступившим в брак не я повелеваю, а Господь: *жене не разводиться с мужем*, —
если же разведется, то должна оставаться безбрачною, или примириться с мужем своим, — и мужу не оставлять жены своей.
*Если какой брат имеет жену неверующую, и она согласна жить с ним, то он не должен оставлять ее*;
и жена, которая имеет мужа неверующего, и он согласен жить с нею, не должна оставлять его.
Ибо *неверующий муж освящается женою верующею, и жена неверующая освящается мужем верующим. Иначе дети ваши были бы нечисты, а теперь — святы.*
Если же неверующий хочет развестись, пусть разводится; брат или сестра в таких случаях не связаны; *к миру призвал нас Господь*.
*Почему ты знаешь, жена, не спасешь ли мужа? Или ты, муж, почему знаешь, не спасешь ли жены?*"
(1Кор 7:3-16)

----------


## Андрон

> Проститутки тоже были во времена Кришны, и вот они смешивались с толпой мужчин внизу.


Брихад-Бхагаватамрита. Уддхава прославляет гопи:
"Уддхава говорил:
— Всё, что я хочу — это аша-махо чарана-рену — Я просто мечтаю о пыли с лотосных стоп гопи. Чтобы получить эту пыль, я просто хочу стать травинкой или каким-то растением во Вриндаване. Поскольку эти *гопи отказались от всех цивилизованных ведических стандартов относительно морали.*

*Гопи не интересовало ничего. Их не интересовало, что они будут известны как проститутки, поскольку женщины, которые оставляют своих супругов и идут к другому мужчине, считаются проститутками. Но гопи было всё равно. Для женщины её мораль — это самое главное. Когда женщина готова пожертвовать даже этим — то это считается величайшим пожертвованием. Но гопи делали это ради Кришны. Это величайшее жертвоприношение.*
Женщины естественно привязаны к своим супругам, но гопи отказались от своих супругов. Мать естественно привязана к своим детям, но гопи отказались от своих детей. Как только они услышали флейту Кришны, то когда какие-то гопи кормили своих детей грудью, они положили их и побежали к Кришне. *Репутация женщины — это самое важное для них. Но их она совершенно не заботила. Поэтому Уддхава и говорил, что они оставили ведическую мораль. Почему? Ради стоп Мукунды*".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ещё один очень интересный момент ведической культуры Шрила Прабхупада раскрывает в письме к ученице (надеюсь, что перевод правильный))


"Не знаю, кто тебе подсказал эту мысль — обрить голову и надеть белое. В Индии брить голову позволено только вдовам. Я никогда не предлагал твоему мужу принимать санньясу, но мы можем обсудить это позже, когда встретимся в Лондоне на Ратха-ятре.

Оставайся красивой служанкой Кришны. Это твоя обязанность, и ты должна всегда красиво одеваться, чтобы Кришне было приятно на тебя смотреть. Не старайся выглядеть перед Кришной уродом, Кришне не нравятся уродливые гопи. Мы трансцендентные художники, музыканты, писатели — для Кришны все должно быть красивым. В конце концов, мы члены семьи Кришны. У Кришны 16 000 жен, и у каждой тысячи слуг и служанок, и все они очень красивы, поскольку это приятно Кришне и Его Царицам. Служанки гопи и цариц не могут быть уродливыми, они так же красивы, как сами царицы. В мире Вайкунтхи нет нужды ни в каких услугах, потому что все там чисто и прекрасно. Там так чисто, что когда служанки подметают полы, они видят в них, как в зеркале, свое отражение. Оставайся постоянно погруженной в Вайкунтха-ягью, просто памятуя о славе Господа. Не пытайся ничего делать искусственно. Это [уловки] сахаджий, то есть, людей, которые все превращают в дешевку. Ты хочешь исполнять жертвоприношение — что ж, постоянно читай наши ведические писания и совершай Вайкунтха-ягью" 
(Шрила Прабхупада Химавати, 15 июня 1972)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Ещё один очень интересный момент ведической культуры Шрила Прабхупада раскрывает в письме к ученице (надеюсь, что перевод правильный))
> 
> 
> "Не знаю, кто тебе подсказал эту мысль — обрить голову и надеть белое. В Индии брить голову позволено только вдовам. Я никогда не предлагал твоему мужу принимать санньясу, но мы можем обсудить это позже, когда встретимся в Лондоне на Ратха-ятре.
> 
> Оставайся красивой служанкой Кришны. Это твоя обязанность, и ты должна всегда красиво одеваться, чтобы Кришне было приятно на тебя смотреть. Не старайся выглядеть перед Кришной уродом, Кришне не нравятся уродливые гопи. Мы трансцендентные художники, музыканты, писатели — для Кришны все должно быть красивым. В конце концов, мы члены семьи Кришны. У Кришны 16 000 жен, и у каждой тысячи слуг и служанок, и все они очень красивы, поскольку это приятно Кришне и Его Царицам. Служанки гопи и цариц не могут быть уродливыми, они так же красивы, как сами царицы. В мире Вайкунтхи нет нужды ни в каких услугах, потому что все там чисто и прекрасно. Там так чисто, что когда служанки подметают полы, они видят в них, как в зеркале, свое отражение. Оставайся постоянно погруженной в Вайкунтха-ягью, просто памятуя о славе Господа. Не пытайся ничего делать искусственно. Это [уловки] сахаджий, то есть, людей, которые все превращают в дешевку. Ты хочешь исполнять жертвоприношение — что ж, постоянно читай наши ведические писания и совершай Вайкунтха-ягью" 
> (Шрила Прабхупада Химавати, 15 июня 1972)


Интересно, что позднее Шрила Прабхупада таки дал санньясу ее мужу и дал ей наставления вести себя как вдова, одеваясь соответственно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Интересно, что позднее Шрила Прабхупада таки дал санньясу ее мужу и дал ей наставления вести себя как вдова, одеваясь соответственно.


Спасибо за дополнение! Матаджи постриглась наголо как вдова?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Интересно, что позднее Шрила Прабхупада таки дал санньясу ее мужу и дал ей наставления вести себя как вдова, одеваясь соответственно.


А Как потом сложилась судьба Химавати, её мужа и ребенка после 1972 года? Кто-нибудь знает, преданные?

Мне ничего не удалось найти об их семье, кроме письма Шрилы Прабхупады в 1967 году:

67-08 Я также весьма счастлив, что Химавати готовится стать матерью. Ребенок — это редкостный дар, посылаемый Кришной, но, в то же время, и великая ответственность. Каждый родитель ответственен за то, чтобы его ребенок вырос сознающим Кришну. Знаю, что ты это понимаешь и всегда будешь держать Кришну в центре своего дома. 
 Теперь о том, что тебе делать. Прежде всего, ты семейный человек. Обычно, обзаведясь семьей, мужчина думает о том, как обеспечить жену и ребенка. Поэтому можешь, если хочешь, найти себе работу в Нью-Йорке или в другом городе и обосноваться там, как обычный домохозяин, как Рупануга и другие. Или же, если тебе это больше нравится, можешь остаться работать в храме, в Монреале или где-то еще, где достаточно места, чтобы ты мог разместиться. Но ты должен заботиться о своем здоровье. Я уже заметил ухудшение, когда был в Нью-Йорке, а теперь и ты говоришь, что тебе стало хуже. Это нехорошо, и ты должен исправить положение. Так что прими необходимые меры. Прежде всего, не беспокойся. Кришна поможет тебе. Если тебе нужно пойти на работу, чтобы содержать жену и детей, Кришна пошлет ее тебе. 

_Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсадуте, 15 августа 1967_

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*«Когда есть первоклассные мужчины, тогда все вопросы решены». - Шрила Прабхупада о феминизме и эмансипации.*

(Беседа в комнате после Прессконференции, 9 июля 1975, Чикаго)

Прабхупада: Где эта независимость? Откуда появится независимость женщины, если она беременеет, а мужчина свободен (от этого)? Кто может ответить на вопрос? Вишакха?

Вишакха: Женщина уже связана своим телом. У нее нет выбора. Из-за ее тела она должна (оставаться зависимой).

Прабхупада: Да, женщина зависима по законам природы, а мужчина свободен от того, чтобы беременеть и женщине достается это бремя. Так где же независимость, равные права? Равные права значат, что иногда мужчина беременеет, а иногда женщина. Но почему только женщина беременеет, а мужчина уходит и ей приходится заботиться о детях, просить (милостыню) у правительства или что-либо в таком духе? Где тут независимость? А?

…. 
Прабхупада: Нет, мы не говорим, что мужчины должны эксплуатировать женщин. Мы говорим о том, что мужчины должны быть ответственными и защищать женщин.

Брахмананда: Но они настолько разгневаны из-за эксплуатации, что они не могут принять того, что на самом деле мужчина должен защищать их.

Прабхупада: Это плохой опыт. Но идеал другой. *Идеал заключается в том, что мужчина должен быть первоклассным и ответственным, чтобы взять на себя заботу о женщине, а ей нужно предоставить всю защиту, все необходимое. Это долг мужчины.* (…) *И так как нет первоклассных мужчин, чтобы взять ответственность за женщину, они провозглашают независимость.* Все мужчины поступают так. Они содержат подружку, делают ее беременной и уходят.

Брахмананда: В этом смысле можно сказать, что женщины ниже (хуже), но мужчины тоже, они не первоклассные.

Прабхупада: *Это мы тоже говорили, что здесь нет первоклассных мужчин. Поэтому если есть первоклассный мужчина, тогда весь вопрос решен.* 
(…)

Прабхупада: …Когда женщина независима? Поэтому, когда кто-то продвинут духовно, тогда она становится (независимой).

Брахмананда: Тогда он становится.

Прабхупада: Она может стать равной с мужчиной. *Духовно продвинутые мужчина и женщина равны между собой.* Но до тех пор пока человек материально закован, это не возможно.

*Какие выводы можно сделать из этой беседы:* 
1) Под равными правами, осуждаемыми Прабхупадой в примере с беременностью, имелись равные социальные права. Но в духовной практике у мужчины и женщины есть равные права. 
2) Когда Прабхупада говорил о том, что женщины должны быть зависимыми, он говорил об идеале, но он не был идеалистом, он был практичным человеком. Он понимал, что даже если женщина находится в зависимом от мужчины положении, но мужчина не first-class, то есть беответственный, женщина все равно остается с бременем взращивания ребенка в одиночку. Поэтому женщины добиваются независимости - из-за того, что мужчины не заботятся о них и ребенке. 
3) Решение по мнению Прабхупады – в обучении первоклассных мужчин. Поэтому для создания ведического социума требовать нужно не от женщин, а от мужчин. 


Room Conversation 
after Press Conference 
July 9, 1975, Chicago 
Prabhup?da: ...still avoid that position. [laughter] Where is the independence? Where is the independence of woman that she has to carry the weight of the pregnancy and the man is free? What is the answer to this question? Hmm? Answer Vi?akha. 
Vi?akha: A woman is trapped by her body. She has no choice. By her body she must. 
Prabhup?da: So she is already dependent on nature's law that man is free from becoming pregnant and the woman has to take the burden. Then where is the independence, equal right? Equal right means sometimes man may become pregnant, sometimes woman may become pregnant, but why only woman should become pregnant and the man goes away and she has to take care of the children, beg from government or this and that? Is that independence? Eh? 
……. 
Prabhup?da: Then? Where is the independence? Why artificial independence? 
…… 
Prabhup?da: No, we don't say that woman should be exploited by men. We say the man should be responsible and give protection to woman. 
Brahm?nanda: But they feel so angry from the exploitation that they cannot accept that actually a man could protect them. 
Prabhup?da: That is bad experience. But the ideal is different. Ideal is that man must be first-class and he must be responsible to take care of the woman, and she should be given all protection, all necessities. That is the duty of man. Just like father takes the charge of his daughter, similarly, husband should take charge of the woman. And similarly, elderly sons also took charge of the woman. The father never exploits the daughter. He gives all protection. That is the duty of the husband also. When she is grown up, she cannot remain under the protection of father. She is given, therefore, to a suitable boy to take charge. But the charge is the same, to give protection, all comforts. And because there is no first-class man to take charge of the woman, they are declaring independence. All the men are doing that. They keep girlfriend, make her pregnant, and go away, goes away. 
Brahm?nanda: In that sense we can say that the women are inferior, but the men also, they are not first-class. 
Prabhup?da: That we also said, that there is no first-class men. So if there is first-class man, then whole question is solved.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> 1) Под равными правами, осуждаемыми Прабхупадой в примере с беременностью, имелись равные социальные права. Но в духовной практике у мужчины и женщины есть равные права.


Равные права в духовной практике - правильно я понимаю, что речь идёт о равных правах читать джапу, ходить на мангала арати, получать инициацию и так далее? Но в социальной жизни общества женщинам следует оставаться в зависимом положении, т.е. не может быть гуру с пмс и месячными, нельзя позориться и давать лекцию перед кучей мужчин?

Уточняю правильное понимание для себя и других, раз уж вы делаете выводы.

----------


## Yudzhesh

С практической точки зрения безвредно говорить только мужчинам об ответственности мужчин мужчинам. Всё остальное скорее разрушительно. О правах, равенстве и т.д. говорить не стоит.

----------


## Светлана )

> не может быть гуру с пмс и месячными, нельзя позориться и давать лекцию перед кучей мужчин?
> Уточняю правильное понимание для себя и других


Если быть совсем точными, не может быть гуру с проблемами телесной обусловленности похотью, гневом и жадностью. Завистью тоже)
И имхо, нельзя позориться,  давая лекцию не в соответствии с тем, чему учил Прабхупада, перед любой аудиторией.  
Всё это относится к дживам в женском и мужском теле в равной степени...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Равные права в духовной практике - правильно я понимаю, что речь идёт о равных правах читать джапу, ходить на мангала арати, получать инициацию и так далее? Но в социальной жизни общества женщинам следует оставаться в зависимом положении, т.е. не может быть гуру с пмс и месячными, нельзя позориться и давать лекцию перед кучей мужчин?
> Уточняю правильное понимание для себя и других, раз уж вы делаете выводы.


Нет, не правильно. Посмотрите мою книгу "Что значит быть вайшнави", чтобы понять что я имела ввиду.(по ссылке) Или хотя бы посмотрите эту тему с самого начала - цитаты в основном мной накиданы. 

Насчет позориться, то позорно говорить о философии вайшнавизма и одновременно судить вайшнавов с телесной точки зрения.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> одновременно судить вайшнавов с телесной точки зрения.


Я могу наивно рассуждать, но все же. Уровень отрешения от телесной концепции - это уровень Шукадева Госвами, которого не стеснялись купающиеся девушки. То есть не только он не делал различия между телами, но и другие становились полностью отрешены от тела, когда видели и общались с ним. В отличие от его отца-мудреца, да? Многие ли "вайшнавы" находятся на уровне даже Вьясы, не то что Шукадева Госвами?

Есть критерии причисления к такого уровня вайшнавам? Вот я год назад сидел с другими мужчинами в маленьком храме и старался не пялиться на грудь молоденькой матаджи, которая была весьма красива и довольно красноречиво давала лекцию. Правда, я ничего не запомнил, так как был занят другими важными делами, контролем ума. Ну, теоретически она вайшнави, причем долго мантру читает, но вы, может быть, знаете рецепт, как воспринимать таких девушек на духовном уровне? Истязать плоть что ли?

Не применять телесную концепцию к волосатым мужикам, сидящим на вьясасане - легче легкого. Приятный женский голос даже пожилой женщины может вызвать вожделение, подключив далее воображение и .. кгхм.

Дело в том, что сколько книжек вы, милые дамы, ни напишите - освободиться от своей телесной обусловленности вы не сможете. Встать на мою позицию, рядового мятущегося вайшнава низкого класса (коих тысячи). Вот вы и витаете в облаках, пишите о высоких материях. А низкие материи - тьфу на них. И, главное, доказать что-то нельзя - потому что ты сразу записан в грязные жывотные, недостойные внимания. И это параллельно разговорам о восприятии вайшнавов на духовном уровне.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Я могу наивно рассуждать, но все же. Уровень отрешения от телесной концепции - это уровень Шукадева Госвами, которого не стеснялись купающиеся девушки. То есть не только он не делал различия между телами, но и другие становились полностью отрешены от тела, когда видели и общались с ним. В отличие от его отца-мудреца, да? Многие ли "вайшнавы" находятся на уровне даже Вьясы, не то что Шукадева Госвами?
> 
> Есть критерии причисления к такого уровня вайшнавам?


Слишком высокий критерий. Вот смотрите: Шрила Прабхупада пишет о том, что женщины могу поклоняться Божествам даже ВО ВРЕМЯ месячных. И там он пишет, что служение духовно, поэтому его невозможно совершать на материальной платформе: «Принцип таков, что тот, кто должным образом инициирован и следует правилам и предписаниям, тот может поклоняться. Эту деятельность невозможно выполнять на материальной платформе. ... Согласно смарта-виддхи, женщины не могут касаться Божества во время менструального периода, но госвами-виддхи позволяют это. Но будет лучше, если не делать этого. Главное, чтобы сева не останавливалась ни при каких обстоятельствах. Это также касается приготовления прасада». (ШП Амшу ,Вриндаван, 13 августа 1974)

Если уж Божествам то можно поклоняться, что уж говорить про чтение лекций, особенно когда вопрос не стоит про ПМС, МС и тому подобное. Естественно, в этот период лучше не делать такого, но даже это может иметь место! А вы пишете про общее правило: читать или не читать лекции в принципе.

Проблема всегда не в объекте, а в смотрящем. И у матаджи есть все те же проблемы с неправильной медитацией на лектора во время лекции. Спросите только самих лекторов - они все это видят  :smilies:  Но матаджи же не идут и не требуют, чтобы лектор был в духовном теле с небесным сиянием, к которому уж точно вожделения не испытаешь. 
«Согласно ведической цивилизации, женщина является препятствием на пути духовного развития. Вся основа ведической цивилизации заключается в том, как избегать… Женщины… Но не думайте, что только женщина является женщиной. Мужчина тоже может быть женщиной. Не думайте, что женщина является кем-то с изъяном, а мужчина таковым не является. Женщина значит объект наслаждения, а мужчина означает наслаждающийся.Именно такое отношение обладает изъяном. Если я смотрю на женщину как на объект наслаждения, то я являюсь мужчиной. А если женщина также смотрит на мужчину как на объект наслаждения, то она тоже является мужчиной. Женщина означает объект наслаждения, а мужчина значит наслаждающийся. Поэтому каждый, кто имеет это желание наслаждаться, должен считаться мужчиной. (Лекция по ШБ 6.1.64-65, Вриндаван, 1 сентября 1975)

"Что касается чтения лекций преданными-женщинами, я информировал тебя о том, что в служении Господу нет различий по касте или вероисповеданию, цвету или полу. В "Бхагавад-гите" Господь специально упоминает, что даже женщина, которая серьезно приняла преданное служение, она тоже обязательно достигнет Его. Нам требуется личность, обладающая знанием о Кришне, такова единственная квалификация лектора. Не имеет значения, каков он. С материальной точки зрения женщина может быть менее разумной, чем мужчина, но в духовном отношении таких различий нет. Потому что с духовной точки зрения каждый является чистой душой. На абсолютном плане нет такой градации: кто-то выше, а кто-то ниже. Если женщина может давать лекции хорошо и по существу, мы должны внимательно слушать ее. Такова наша философия. Но если мужчина может говорить лучше, чем женщина, ему следует отдавать первое предпочтение. Но даже несмотря на то что женщина менее разумна, искренней душе следует давать соответствующий шанс говорить, потому что мы хотим создать очень много проповедников, как мужчин, так и женщин". (Письмо ШП Джаяговинде, Лос-Анджелес, 8 февраля 1968 года)

А вообще я чем дальше, тем больше прихожу к выводам, что нельзя слушать мужчин, варящимся в вожделении к женщинам. Потому что они искажают всю философию, которую дал Шрила Прабхупада. Вот таким точно нельзя разрешать давать лекции. Из-за них вот и куча проблем в понимании женщин, мужчин и вообще всего преданного служения как такового.

----------


## Андрон

> вы, может быть, знаете рецепт, как воспринимать таких девушек на духовном уровне? Истязать плоть что ли?


"Истинная свобода от желаний заключается в желании удовлетворить Кришну, а не в попытках искусственно подавить в себе желания". (БГ 2.71)
"Даже воздерживаясь от чувственных удовольствий, воплощенная в теле душа сохраняет вкус к ним. Но, познав более возвышенный вкус, она утрачивает интерес к объектам чувств, доставляющим наслаждение, и утверждается в духовном сознании". (БГ 2.59)
"Поступайте по духу, и вы не будете исполнять вожделений плоти". (Гал 5:16)




> Истязать плоть что ли?


"Затем Господь [Чайтанья] процитировал «Нарада-панчаратру» (2.6): «Тому, кто поклоняется Хари, не нужно совершать аскезы. Тому, кто не поклоняется Хари, также не нужно совершать аскезы. Тому, кто видит Господа в своем сердце и вовне, аскезы не надобны. Тому же, кому Хари не явился ни в сердце, ни вовне, аскезы не приносят пользы»".
(Шрила Лочана Дас Тхакур - "Шри Чаитанйа Мангала")
"*Милости хочу, а не жертвы*" (Мф 12:7)




> нельзя слушать мужчин, варящимся в вожделении к женщинам.


Молчу-молчу  :biggrin1:  Просто цитаты привел  :angel:  :biggrin1:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> "Истинная свобода от желаний заключается в желании удовлетворить Кришну, а не в попытках искусственно подавить в себе желания". (БГ 2.71)
> "Даже воздерживаясь от чувственных удовольствий, воплощенная в теле душа сохраняет вкус к ним. Но, познав более возвышенный вкус, она утрачивает интерес к объектам чувств, доставляющим наслаждение, и утверждается в духовном сознании". (БГ 2.59)
> "Поступайте по духу, и вы не будете исполнять вожделений плоти". (Гал 5:16)


Спасибо, прабху. У меня, в принципе, всё вовсе не так плохо, слава Кришне, он держит мои чувства и мысли под контролем. В целом всё очень хорошо. Я говорил о редких моментах в своей жизни, чтобы привести пример, как неразумное поведение женщин может разрушить не только их собственную садхану (и семью и всё что угодно), но и окружающих их мужчин.

----------


## Андрон

> количество изнасилований мужчин женщинами в социуме было бы равно количеству таковых по отношению к женщинам.


Возможно они бы и рады - просто силёнок не хватает  :biggrin1:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> В виде исключения, если уж очень хочется кому-то в женском теле потрещать с вьясасаны и понаслаждаться вниманием мужчин к их красноречию - иногда можно. Но не в виде регулярных лекций для удовлетворения феминистически настроенных граждан.


«Наши девушки могут заниматься преподаванием и поклоняться в храме» (письмо Бхавананде, 14 апреля 1972 г.)
«В нашем материальном мире существует ли какой-то запрет на то, чтобы женщина могла стать профессором? Если она достойна, она может стать профессором. Разве это неправильно? Она должна быть достойна, вот в чем дело. Подобным же образом, если женщина в совершенстве понимает сознание Кришны, она может стать гуру» (интервью с профессором О’Коннеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом, 18 июня 1976 г.)
И да, не "потрещать", а поговорить, не "понаслаждаться вниманием", а дать лекцию. 




> Ну, теоретически она вайшнави, причем долго мантру читает, но вы, может быть, знаете рецепт, как воспринимать таких девушек на духовном уровне? Истязать плоть что ли?


регулярно ходить и ходить на такие лекции от вайшнави, чтобы они стали чем-то обыденным, повседневным. Как человек привыкает к ужасам войны, так и тут привыкнете, и девушки перестанут вызывать стресс. Я в начальной школе учился в класе только для мальчиков, и в средних классах это создало проблему: я дико стеснялся девочек, краснел, когда ко мне обращались и т.п. Но в итоге я просто привык, сверстницы стали обыденностью.

Полагаю, Вы уже интуитивно движетесь в этом направлении: регулярно говорите и говорите с такими девушками в женских темах)

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> «Наши девушки могут заниматься преподаванием и поклоняться в храме» (письмо Бхавананде, 14 апреля 1972 г.)
> «В нашем материальном мире существует ли какой-то запрет на то, чтобы женщина могла стать профессором? Если она достойна, она может стать профессором. Разве это неправильно? Она должна быть достойна, вот в чем дело. Подобным же образом, если женщина в совершенстве понимает сознание Кришны, она может стать гуру» (интервью с профессором О’Коннеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом, 18 июня 1976 г.)


Это не противоречит моим словам. Или гуру в вашем понимании это тысячи учеников, не меньше? Можно быть гуру, имея только женщин-учениц, или вообще одного человека.
Как можно достигнуть совершенства в СК и не обрести естественную стыдливость против выступления перед толпой мужчин? Ну да, можно дать им и ноги свои омыть, и на стол залезть, только где тут сознание Кришны будет?
Если становление гуру подразумевает неследование любым предписаниям шастр, то санньяси должны иметь право свободно общаться с женщинами как угодно, но большинство из них так не делает. 




> регулярно ходить и ходить на такие лекции от вайшнави, чтобы они стали чем-то обыденным, повседневным.


Сторонник лечения подобного подобным? Хм, если я не ошибаюсь, то в сексуальной сфере всё наоборот, чем больше пялишься, тем больше тонешь в этом. Ваш опыт с одноклассницами... либо вы по мужикам, либо вранье, либо одна из них стала вашей подружкой  :smilies: 




> Полагаю, Вы уже интуитивно движетесь в этом направлении: регулярно говорите и говорите с такими девушками в женских темах)


Это же в открытом доступе, не женская санга, в чем проблема? Домостроевец спорит с феминистками, что может быть увлекательней  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

> _Проблема всегда не в объекте, а в смотрящем._ И у матаджи есть все те же проблемы с неправильной медитацией на лектора во время лекции. Спросите только самих лекторов - они все это видят  Но матаджи же не идут и не требуют, чтобы лектор был в духовном теле с небесным сиянием, к которому уж точно вожделения не испытаешь. 
> «Согласно ведической цивилизации, женщина является препятствием на пути духовного развития. Вся основа ведической цивилизации заключается в том, как избегать… Женщины… Но не думайте, что только женщина является женщиной. Мужчина тоже может быть женщиной. Не думайте, что женщина является кем-то с изъяном, а мужчина таковым не является. Женщина значит объект наслаждения, а мужчина означает наслаждающийся.Именно такое отношение обладает изъяном. Если я смотрю на женщину как на объект наслаждения, то я являюсь мужчиной. А если женщина также смотрит на мужчину как на объект наслаждения, то она тоже является мужчиной. Женщина означает объект наслаждения, а мужчина значит наслаждающийся. Поэтому каждый, кто имеет это желание наслаждаться, должен считаться мужчиной. (Лекция по ШБ 6.1.64-65, Вриндаван, 1 сентября 1975)





> "Всегда"? Вы отрицаете необходимость ведических правил, не разрешающих женщинам прилюдно обнажаться? Если проблема в мужчинах, почему Веды "работают" не с ними, а с женщинами? Вы предлагаете ходить матаджи в храм в миниюбках, а похотливые обезьяны-мужчины пусть сами разбираются со своими личными проблемами?


 Роман Иванов, имхо, Вы почему-то видите в сообщении матаджи Хари Канты то, чего там нет. 
И не только в её сообщении, в реале тоже вряд ли существует какая-то масса неких преданных в женском теле, 
которые создают какие-то проблемы какими-то там мс и пмс, массово читая лекции с вьясасаны или служа Божествам в храме.

Наверное, проблема в обществе - в отсутствии обычной человеческой культуры, даже ещё не вайшнавской, т.е. культурный человек(любого пола) не станет провоцировать окружающих ни вызывающей одеждой, ни обсуждением физиологии собеседника...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

«Кришна всегда с тобой. Он неизменно пребывает рядом с живым существом как Сверхдуша, а Своего преданного наставляет особенно часто, [указывая], как достичь совершенства, как встретиться с Ним. Так что не думай, будто ты одинока. Всегда, при любой возможности, читай наши книги, и ты не встретишь серьезных трудностей».
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Ананде, 3 апреля 1969 года)

----------


## Сева

“…a girl has to follow her husband. So if her husband is br?hma?a, automatically she becomes br?hma?a. There is no need of separate reformation. And by chance she may be married with a person who is not a br?hma?a, then what is the use of making her a br?hma?a? That is the general method. So therefore the, even born in a br?hma?a family, a woman is taken as woman, not as br?hma?a.”
--------------------------------
Srila Prabhupada
Lecture - ?r? ?r? Rukmi?? Dv?rak?disha Deity Installation
Los Angeles, July 16, 1969

----------


## Сева

«… Девушка должна следовать за своим мужем. Поэтому, если ее муж брахман, она автоматически становится брахманом. Нет необходимости в отдельной реформации. И случайно она может быть замужем за человеком, который не является брахманом, тогда какой смысл делать ее брахманом? Это общий метод. Поэтому, даже рожденная в семье брахмана женщина воспринимается как женщина, а не как брахман ».
--------------------------------
Шрила Прабхупада
Лекция - Установка Божеств Шри Шри Рукмини Дваракадиша
Лос-Анджелес, 16 июля 1969 г.

----------


## Андрон

> «Девушка должна следовать за своим мужем. Поэтому, *если ее муж брахман, она автоматически становится брахманом*».


А если ее муж - мужчина, то она автоматически становится мужчиной?  :biggrin1:

----------


## Амира

> А если ее муж - мужчина, то она автоматически становится мужчиной?


Да.  :smilies:  Приблизительно так. В традиционном ведическом обществе, где женщина занимала подчиненное положение, основная обязанность женщины состояла в служении своему мужу. Благодаря этому женщина могла в следующей жизни получить тело мужчины и все возможности для самоосознания. Так как раньше у женщины не было никакой свободы и она всегда была под опекой родителей или старших, а потом мужа. У мужчин же было намного больше возможностей.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> «… Девушка должна следовать за своим мужем. Поэтому, если ее муж брахман, она автоматически становится брахманом. Нет необходимости в отдельной реформации. И случайно она может быть замужем за человеком, который не является брахманом, тогда какой смысл делать ее брахманом? Это общий метод. Поэтому, даже рожденная в семье брахмана женщина воспринимается как женщина, а не как брахман ».
> --------------------------------
> Шрила Прабхупада
> Лекция - Установка Божеств Шри Шри Рукмини Дваракадиша
> Лос-Анджелес, 16 июля 1969 г.


А вот продолжение:

So if her husband is br?hma?a, automatically she becomes br?hma?a. There is no need of separate reformation. And by chance she may be married with a person who is not a br?hma?a, then what is the use of making her a br?hma?a? That is the general method. So therefore the, even born in a br?hma?a family, a woman is taken as woman, not as br?hma?a. But K???a says, "Never mind. Even if she is woman, even she is ??dra, even she is vai?ya, or any other, I mean to say, family born in, never mind." M?? hi p?rtha vyap??rity? [Bg. 9.32], if anyone is bona fidely made K???a conscious, te 'pi y?nti par?? gatim, so his way is open to the path of Vaiku??ha, par?? gatim. Ki? punar br?hma??? pu?y? bhakt? r?jar?ayas tath? [Bg. 9.33].
So K???a consciousness is so nice, it opens the door of highest perfectional platform for everyone provided he follows the rules and regulations. That's all. That is the only condition. Otherwise, if simply by imitating, if somebody thinks, "Oh, I can become a..." like that. "If such and such person can become, I can do..." No. That is warned by R?pa Gosv?m?. 

«… Девушка должна следовать за своим мужем. Поэтому, если ее муж брахман, она автоматически становится брахманом. Нет необходимости в отдельной реформации. И случайно она может быть замужем за человеком, который не является брахманом, тогда какой смысл делать ее брахманом? Это общий метод. Поэтому, даже рожденная в семье брахмана женщина воспринимается как женщина, а не как брахман. *Но Кришна говорит: "Не важно. Даже если она женщина, даже если она шудра, даже если она вайшья или кто бы то ни было, я хочу сказать, в какой бы семье она ни родилась, это не важно.* Мам хи партха упащритья (БГ 9.32) если кто-либо добросовестно взращивает сознание Кришны, те пи йанти парам гатим, тогда ему открыть путь на Вайкунтху, парам гатим. Ким пунар брахманах пунья бхакта раджаршаях татха (БГ 9.33). Итак, сознание Кришны настолько прекрасно, что оно открывает двери к высшему совершенству для любого, если он следует правилам и предписаниям. Это все. Это единственное условие. Иначе, если просто иммтировать... Если кто-то думает: "О, я могу стать..." вроде этого. "Если такой-то и такой-то человек мог стать, я смогу..." Нет. Об этом предостерегал Рупа Госвами.

Скорее всего в этой лекции Шрила Прабхупада говорил об устройстве ведического общества. Но на практике он давал посвящение в брахманы незамужним девушкам. Потому что духовное развитие на первом месте.

Утренняя прогулка, 2 ноября 1975, Наироби:

Индиец (6): Шрила Прабхупада, так как нет разницы между «мужчиной» и «женщиной» - обоими этими обозначениями – то возможно ли для женщины стать брахманом?

Брахмананда: Возможно для женщины стать брахманом?

Прабхупада: Он… Женщина– это жена брахмана. Тогда она автоматически становится брахманом.

Индиец (6): Предположим она не хочет выходить замуж до конца своей жизни, а просто хочет служить Богу?

Прабхупада: По своему духовному положению каждый является брахманом.

Брахмананда: Но вы даете брахманическое посвящение незамужним девушкам.

Прабхупада: Да. Но с духовной точки зрения она брахман. На духовной платформе нет таких различий.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп и обсуждение личностей удалены.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Молитвы Лакшмидеви "Кришна - единственный муж для всех женщин"* 

ШБ 5.18.18 — Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Верховным Господом, Хришикешей, источником всего сущего и повелителем всех моих чувств. Он управляет деятельностью тела, ума и разума всех живых существ, и потому плоды этой деятельности принадлежат Ему, и только Ему. Пять объектов чувств и одиннадцать органов чувств, в том числе ум, представляют собой Его частичные проявления. Именно Он обеспечивает живые существа всем необходимым, причем все, что Он им дает, — это Его энергия, а значит, неотлично от Него. Он наделяет их физической и душевной силой, и сила эта тоже неотлична от Него. Он — истинный муж и благодетель каждой души. Каждый должен поклоняться Ему — в этом суть всего ведического знания. Так давайте же выразим Ему глубокое почтение. Пусть Он всегда будет благосклонен к нам — и в этой жизни, и в следующей. 

ШБ 5.18.19 — О Господь, Ты — властитель всех чувств, и Ты воистину независим. Поэтому те женщины, что поклоняются Тебе, неукоснительно исполняя религиозные обеты лишь ради того, чтобы найти себе мужа, способного удовлетворять потребности их чувств, безусловно, пребывают в плену иллюзии. Они не понимают, что такой муж не в силах по-настоящему защитить ни их самих, ни их детей. Он не может подарить им долгую, безбедную жизнь, ибо сам находится во власти гун природы, последствий своей деятельности и времени, которые, в свою очередь, целиком подвластны Тебе. 

ШБ 5.18.20 — Только тот, кто сам не ведает страха и способен полностью избавить от страха всех, кому грозит опасность, имеет право стать мужем и защитником. Поэтому, о мой Господь, Ты — единственный муж на свете, и никто другой не достоин называться мужем. Не будь Ты единственным мужем, Тебя преследовал бы страх. Мудрецы, изучившие все Веды, считают, что Ты — господин всех и каждого и что нет лучшего мужа и защитника, чем Ты. 

ШБ 5.18.21 — О Господь, Ты без промедления исполняешь все желания женщины, которая с чистой любовью поклоняется Твоим лотосным стопам. А если женщина поклоняется Твоим стопам с какой-то корыстной целью, Ты тоже быстро исполнишь ее желания, но потом ей придется скорбеть и сердце ее будет разбито. Поэтому не следует поклоняться Твоим лотосным стопам ради обретения мирских благ. 

ШБ 5.18.22 — О непобедимый Верховный Господь, когда Брахма, Шива и другие полубоги, а также демоны помышляют о материальных наслаждениях, они подвергают себя суровым лишениям и совершают аскетические подвиги, чтобы добиться моей благосклонности. Но я не оказываю милости никому — даже величайшим из великих, — кроме тех, кто неустанно служит Твоим лотосным стопам. Я всегда храню в сердце Твой образ и потому не могу быть благосклонна ни к кому, кроме Твоих преданных слуг. 

ШБ 5.18.23 — О непогрешимый, Твоя лотосоподобная ладонь — источник всех благословений. Поэтому Твои чистые преданные поклоняются ей, и Ты милостиво кладешь Свою руку им на голову. Я желаю, чтобы Ты положил руку и на мою голову, ибо мне кажется, что, хоть у Тебя и есть на груди мой особый знак — золотая полоска, Ты носишь его, только чтобы потешить мое самолюбие. Истинную милость Ты оказываешь не мне, а Своим преданным слугам. Разумеется, никому не дано постичь причину Твоих поступков, ибо Ты — верховный, абсолютный повелитель.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.17.20: "Никто не вправе поднять руку на женщину, даже если она совершила грех. И уж тем более это не пристало тебе, о царь, славящийся своим милосердием. Ты — защитник всех живых существ и покровитель несчастных и обездоленных."

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Преданные, примите мои поклоны. У меня вопрос по 23-й главе 3 песни Шримад Бхагаватам. В ШБ 3.23.6 в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "Здесь сказано, что каждое живое существо очень дорожит своим телом, однако Девахути была так предана мужу, что не только служила ему с великим усердием, почтением и любовью, но в заботах о муже забыла даже о собственном здоровье. Такое служение называют бескорыстным. Из этого стиха следует, что, даже живя с мужем, Девахути была лишена чувственных удовольствий, иначе ее здоровье не оказалось бы в таком плачевном состоянии. Помогая Кардаме Муни достичь духовного совершенства, она все время заботилась о нем и совсем не думала о себе. Долг верной и добродетельной жены — всячески помогать мужу, особенно если тот занят деятельностью в сознании Кришны." Вопрос: чем так была занята Девахути, что даже забыла о себе, своем здоровье, она не мылась и не расчесывала волосы, о чем говорится в стихах 3.23.22-25? В чем заключалось ее служение мужу, что на это уходило все время? И как понимать ее отношение к собственному телу - ее одолел тамас? Ведь река и озеро были рядом.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В начале этой главы Кардама Муни сравнивается с Господом Шивой, а Девахути с Бхавани. 

 Шримад-Бхагаватам 6.23.1

*Майтрея продолжал: После отъезда родителей добродетельная Девахути с огромной любовью и преданностью служила мудрецу, предупреждая все его желания, как служит своему мужу Бхавани, супруга Господа Шивы.*

Из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады: "Пример с Бхавани, приведенный в этом стихе, заслуживает особого внимания. Бхаваании значит «жена Бхавы» (Господа Шивы). Бхавани, или Парвати, _дочь царя Гималаев_, выбрала в мужья Господа Шиву, который ведет _нищенский_ образ жизни. Несмотря на то, что сама Бхавани была дочерью царя, она делила все тяготы жизни со своим супругом, Господом Шивой, у которого не было даже дома и который проводил свои дни в медитации, сидя под деревом. Бхавани, дочь великого царя, служила Господу Шиве совсем как бедная служанка".  

Явно желанием мудреца Кардамы было не отвлекаться от медитации на Всевышнего, 
и добродетельная Девахути, прекрасная дочь императора Сваямбхувы Ману, 
обеспечивала в том числе и самим своим видом исполнение этого желания.

Признаки тамаса - это невежество, отупение, лень и апатия. 
Разве Девахути была такой? 
Она, наобарот тяжко трудилась, служа мужу, забыв о себе.

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

> " Вопрос: чем так была занята Девахути, что даже забыла о себе, своем здоровье, она не мылась и не  волосы, о чем говорится в стихах 3.23.22-25? В чем заключалось ее служение мужу, что на это уходило все время? И как понимать ее отношение к собственному телу - ее одолел тамас? Ведь река и озеро были рядом.


Харе Кришна! Девахути не одолел тамас. Ее служением было совершение аскезы и подвижничество следуя за мужем. В Сатья-югу методом совершенствования была аштанга-йога в течение тысяч лет. Девахути как целомудренная женщина следовала тем же обетам, каким следовал ее муж. Забыв о себе и своем теле, она поклонялась ему как Богу. 
Таково было желание ее мужа:
"После отъезда родителей Девахути, понимающая желания мужа, служила ему с любовью и почтением. Действуя разумно и старательно, она предупреждала желания мужа, оставив похоть, гордость, зависть, жадность, греховные действия и тщеславие. Служа ему в течение длительного периода, она ослабела, тело её истощилось из-за усердного соблюдения религиозных обетов. Кардаму охватило сострадание, и он сказал ей: "Я дарю тебе благословения, которых достиг, ибо ты верно служишь мне. Благодаря своей преданности мужу, ты можешь наслаждаться дарами, которые редко получают личности, гордящиеся высоким происхождением и богатством."

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Харе Кришна! Девахути не одолел тамас. Ее служением было совершение аскезы и подвижничество следуя за мужем. В Сатья-югу методом совершенствования была аштанга-йога в течение тысяч лет. Девахути как целомудренная женщина следовала тем же обетам, каким следовал ее муж. Забыв о себе и своем теле, она поклонялась ему как Богу.


Светлана, откуда Вы взяли, что она "следовала тем же обетам, каким следовал ее муж"? Вообще-то в комментарии к ШБ 3.23.7 говорится: "Единственным занятием Девахути было служение своему мужу. Она не совершала суровых аскез, не испытывала экстатических состояний, не занималась медитацией или деятельностью в сознании Кришны, но тем не менее делила с мужем все его духовные достижения, хотя не видела и не ощущала этого." 
Вот отсюда и мой вопрос: в чем состояло ее служение мужу? Она не занималась медитацией и не совершала суровых аскез. Я предполагаю, что ее служение - это приготовление пищи, стирка, уборка. Но разве могло у нее уходить на это все время? Взять обычную советскую женщину, так она успевала все то же самое делать, при этом успевала и на работе отработать 8 часов и ухаживала за собой. Как можно, находясь в гуне благости, перестать поддерживать свое тело в чистоте?

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

В других комментариях Шрила Прабхупада определяет ее жизнь, как аскезу. Ее аскеза была следовать за свои мужем и совершать те же обеты в быту. И для изнеженной принцессы они были очень суровые! Вероятно там был обед йогов-мистиков не расчёсывать волосы и другие подобные, связанные с омовением. 

Шрила Прабхупада: "Но, поскольку, еще живя с мужем, она [Девахути] привыкла совершать *аскезы*, ей было нетрудно вести *аскетичный образ жизни*"
ШБ 3.33.14

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

Георгий, прочтите еще здесь, какие были аскезы у Девахути.
ЕС Радханатха Свами:
"Вот пример пары, которые шли полностью против своей природы. Дочь Сваямбхувы Ману, Девахути, была принцессой, дочкой царя всего мира. Сваямбхува Ману описывает богатство своего дворца. Он просыпался не от звона будильника, он просыпался от того, что чистосердечные вайшнавы пели лично для него. Девахути была его дочерью и физически, она никогда не испытывала никаких трудностей. Сваямбхува Ману выдал ее замуж за Кардама Муни, который жил в джунглях и носил древесную кору, питался фруктами и кореньями. Кто из вас желает выйти замуж за Карадаму Муни, отдать все, что у вас есть и быть готовой жить в джунглях? Что говорить о принцессе, у которой было царство всего мира. Обет служения Кришне Кардамы Муни был очень суров. Там не было никаких рынков, магазинов. Девахути носила кору, жила в лесу, никаких телефонов, чтобы пообщаться с друзьями, не с кем поговорить, и муж иногда находился в медитации месяцами.

Когда он возвращался из медитации ее стройная фигура, была не так привлекательна, она была истощена, кожа была бледной и черноватой из-за суровых условий жизни в лесу. Ее волосы были спутаны, но она никогда не жаловалась, потому что ее муж выполнял преданное служение Кришне. Она выносила все трудности из-за него, и это был невероятный пример целомудрия, целомудрия в высшей степени. Природа Кардамы Муни была такова, что он ненавидел чувственное удовлетворение, а его жена хотела посвятить свою жизнь мужу"

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

Георгий, а где вы прочитали что в месте их проживания была река для омовения?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Светлана, отличное пояснение! 




> Взять обычную советскую женщину, так она успевала все то же самое делать, при этом успевала и на работе отработать 8 часов и ухаживала за собой. Как можно, находясь в гуне благости, перестать поддерживать свое тело в чистоте?


 Девахути, дочь Сваямбхувы Ману, делала не то же самое, что обычные советские женщины ) 
Поскольку ее муж не был обычный советский мужчина ) 

Занятая бескорыстным любовным служением великому преданному Господа Кардаме Муни, 
Девахути постигала, как жить _ниргуна_ - вне _гун_. 
В конце концов, Господь Капила стал ее сыном  :smilies:  
Разве могла матаджи, якобы не способная поддерживать себя в гуне благости, стать матерью Всевышнего? 
Не гуна благости была для нее приоритетом, а служение мужу. 

Понять величие и лилы преданных Бога и даже Вушну-таттв не всегда просто. 

Например, введенные в заблуждение внешним видом Господа Ришабха-девы, 
многие считали Его вовсе не тем, кем Он был.
Даже Кришну считают обычным человеком и насмехаются над Ним.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Георгий, а где вы прочитали что в месте их проживания была река для омовения?


ШБ 3.21.33: "Майтрея продолжал: Сообщив об этом Кардаме Муни, Господь, который открывает Себя только тем, чьи чувства поглощены сознанием Кришны, покинул берега озера Бинду-саровара, окруженного кольцом реки Сарасвати."
ШБ 3.21.35: "После ухода Господа великий мудрец Кардама остался на берегу озера Бинду-саровара, ожидая наступления того времени, о котором говорил Господь."

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вне всяких сомнений, они оба предавались аскезам по-своему. 

ШБ 3.23.11
*  Девахути продолжала: Мой повелитель, я воспылала к тебе сильным чувством. Поэтому сделай все, что предписывают шастры, чтобы мое изможденное тело, высохшее от неутоленной страсти, стало достойным тебя. Еще прошу тебя, мой повелитель, подумай о подходящем для нас доме.
*

Девахути исполняла желание Кардамы Муни пребывать в медитации, поэтому не обращала на себя внимания. 

Что касается чистоты, омываться можно не только водой, но землей, воздухом и мантрой.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Девахути, дочь Сваямбхувы Ману, делала не то же самое, что обычные советские женщины ) 
> Поскольку ее муж не был обычный советский мужчина ) Занятая бескорыстным любовным служением великому преданному Господа Кардаме Муни, 
> Девахути постигала, как жить _ниргуна_ - вне _гун_. В конце концов, Господь Капила стал ее сыном  
> Разве могла матаджи, якобы не способная поддерживать себя в гуне благости, стать матерью Всевышнего? Не гуна благости была для нее приоритетом, а служение мужу.


Ну, тут можно посмеяться, конечно что ее муж был не обычным советским мужчиной, но и времена были другие. Ладно, суть не в этом.
Правильно ли я Вас понял: величие Девахути в том, что она, став женой Кардамы, перестала думать о себе, думала только нем? Мы не говорим сейчас о том, что она стала матерью Капиладева. И есть ли здесь пример для матаджи в нашем движении, которые являются женами вайшнавов? Ведь они тоже постигают, как жить "вне гун". Но тем не менее им советуется поддерживать гуну благости.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Правильно. Думала о служении, а не о себе, и это квалификация для участия в Кришна-лиле. 
Это связано, она же не просто так была выбрана матерью Капила-девы. 
Дело не только во временах, а в том, что это лила Господа. 
Ее почитают святой. Святым молятся, а подражать им не получится ) 
поскольку они уже в лиле Господа Капила-девы.

Надо просто памятовать о _лиле_, для этого нам и дан _Шримад-Бхагаватам_ - прекрасное повествование о _Бхагаване_ и _Бхагаватах_ (преданных Бхагавана). _Шраванам_ (слушание с уст чистых преданных), и после _смаранам_  (памятование о лилах) выводят души на трансцендентный уровень. Они среди 9 методов для достижения _бхакти_.  

Примером для матаджи Девахути быть не может ) 
Поскольку их мужья - не Кардамы Муни ))
Если только у кого-то папа окажется императором мира, Ману, и найдет такого мужа ) 

Предназначение прекрасных историй вечного _Шримад-Бхагаватам_  в ином - слушать, пересказывать, памятовать.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Правильно. Думала о служении, а не о себе, и это квалификация для участия в Кришна-лиле. 
> Надо просто памятовать о _лиле_, для этого нам и дан _Шримад-Бхагаватам_ - прекрасное повествование о _Бхагаване_ и _Бхагаватах_ (преданных Бхагавана). _Шраванам_ (слушание с уст чистых преданных), и после _смаранам_  (памятование о лилах) выводят души на трансцендентный уровень. Они среди 9 методов для достижения _бхакти_.


Спасибо, матаджи. Ваши ответы помогут мне памятовать об этой лиле Господа. :vanca calpa:

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

> И есть ли здесь пример для матаджи в нашем движении, которые являются женами вайшнавов? Ведь они тоже постигают, как жить "вне гун".


Девахути это пример целомудрия для женщин. Целомудренная жена всегда принимает и поддерживает обеты мужа.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: 

"Жена должна разделять взгляды своего мужа. Она должна быть готова следовать тем же принципам, которым следует ее муж, ибо только в этом случае их совместная жизнь сложится счастливо. Если муж-преданный живет с женой-материалисткой, в их доме не будет мира. Жена должна понимать, к чему стремится ее муж, и быть готова следовать за ним. В "Махабхарате" говорится, что, когда Гандхари узнала о слепоте своего будущего мужа Дхритараштры, она тотчас начала учиться жить, как живут слепые. Завязав глаза, она добровольно стала играть роль слепой. Она решила, что раз ее муж слеп, то она тоже должна вести себя как слепая, чтобы не возгордиться своим зрением и не начать презирать мужа за его ущербность. Слово самануврата указывает на то, что долг жены - вести такой же образ жизни, какой ведет ее муж. Разумеется, когда муж является такой великой личностью, как Кардама Муни, жена, следуя за ним, получает огромное благо. *Но, даже если муж не является таким великим преданным, жена обязана разделять его образ мыслей. Только в этом случае* их брак будет счастливым. В данном стихе также говорится, что, неукоснительно исполняя все обеты, которые должна блюсти каждая благочестивая женщина, царевна Девахути сильно похудела, и, заметив это, ее муж проникся к ней жалостью. Он видел, что Девахути - дочь великого царя - служит ему как простая служанка. Тяжелый труд подорвал ее здоровье, и Кардама, преисполнившись сострадания, обратился к ней.." 
Шримад Бхагаватам 3.23 ТЕКСТЫ 4-5



  Разумеется, жена не обязана служить тому мужу, который стал демоном в семейной жизни! Шрила Прабхупада давал наставления и об этом, но это отдельная тема, не столь интересная.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> *Но, даже если муж не является таким великим преданным, жена обязана разделять его образ мыслей. Только в этом случае* их брак будет счастливым.


Жена обязана разделять... Но у каждого живого существа же есть независимость. Что, если не разделяет? 
Даже сам Шрила Прабхупада не смог изменить умонастроение своей супруги. Хотя, преданные же не должны  привязываться к семейному счастью.

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

У каждого есть независимость, в этом вся прелесть)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Последствия оскорбления женщин…*

Сегодня слушая Шримад Бхагаватам, услышала два любопытных момента... В итоге всего за час на скорую руку собрала такую подборочку примеров и цитат о последствиях оскорбления женщин. (Если знаете еще примеры или цитаты, добавляйте.)

- Оскорбление Драупади привело к битве на Курукшетре.

«Оскорбить целомудренную женщину — значит сократить свою жизнь. Брат Дурьйодханы Духшасана нанес оскорбление Драупади, которая была идеалом целомудренной женщины, и потому всех этих негодяев постигла безвременная смерть». (ШБ 1.8.5, комм.)

- Оскорбление Ситы повлекло сожжение Ланки и смерть Раваны.

«О баловень судьбы, охваченный вожделением, ты не смог по достоинству оценить могущество Ситы. Проклятый ею, ты утратил все величие и погиб от руки Господа Рамачандры». (ШБ 9.10.27)

- До этого Равана попытался взять силой Ведавати и она прокляла его, что станет причиной его гибели. Позже она родилась как Падмавати и заняла место Ситы во время ее заточения на Ланке.

- Оскорбление Сати, супруги Шивы повлекло погром и убийства на ягье Дакши.

- Падение Джаи и Виджаи было следствием оскорбления Лакшми (Кумары – вторичная причина)

«Затем, обращаясь к Своим слугам, Джае и Виджае, Господь произнес: Уходите отсюда и ничего не бойтесь. Слава вам и хвала! Я мог бы лишить проклятие брахманов силы, однако не стану этого делать. Более того, Я полностью одобряю его. Ваш уход с Вайкунтхи предрекла Лакшми, богиня процветания. Она разгневалась на вас из-за того, что однажды, когда она покинула Мою обитель, а затем вернулась назад, вы остановили ее у ворот и не пускали во дворец, пока Я не проснулся». (Шб 3.16.29-30)

- Оскорбление Бхуми-деви (Земли) послужило причиной прихода Варахи и убийства Хираньякши.

- Яяти оскорбил Деваяни и был проклят ее отцом на мужское бессилие.

- Отец Парашурамы приказал ему отрубить голову своей матери Ренуки за то, что она с вожделением посмотрела на другого мужчину. Впоследствии ему отрубили голову за это оскорбление:

«Силой своей аскезы Джамадагни обрел небывалое могущество, однако, приказав убить свою бедную жену Ренуку, которая совершила незначительный проступок, он совершил грех. За это Джамадагни был убит сыновьями Картавирьярджуны, о чем рассказывается в следующих стихах. Хотя Господь Парашурама, убив Картавирьярджуну, не совершил тяжелого преступления, на него тоже пал грех. Поэтому любой, будь то Картавирьярджуна, Господь Парашурама, Джамадагни или кто-то еще, должен быть осмотрителен и осторожен в своих поступках; в противном случае ему придется страдать от последствий своих грехов. Такой урок преподают нам ведические писания». (ШБ 9.16.9)

- Дамаянти, жена Налы (Махабхарата) сожгла взглядом охотника, пытавшегося к ней приблизиться.

***

«В демоническом обществе люди убивают невинных животных ради того, чтобы доставить удовольствие языку, и истязают женщин, используя их для удовлетворения своей ненасытной похоти. (…) Когда подобные тенденции начинают преобладать в обществе, следует ожидать, что милостью Господа вскоре произойдет смена социального устройства – Господь либо сделает это Сам, либо поручит эту миссию Своему истинному представителю. (ШБ 3.14.40)

«Та семья, где женщины, члены семьи, печалятся, быстро погибает, а та, где они не печалятся, всегда процветает». (Ману-самхита, 2.57)

«Те дома, которые проклинают непочтенные женщины, члены семьи, совершенно погибают, как бы разрушены магической силой». (Ману-самхита, 2.58)

«Где бы ни почитались женщины, там поселяются полубоги, а где бы им не оказывалось почтение, вся деятельность заканчивается неудачей». Ману-самхита (3.56)

Так что, кому не лень обижать женщин, вперед и с песней!

Хари-канта д.д.

----------

